# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SOS pour DENVER qui n'a jamais connu  l'affection

## Mimi L

*SOS pour  DENVER*


DENVER est un chien en *sauvetage* à la SPA de Morée dans le Loir-et-Cher (41).
En *sauvetage*, signale que ça  concerne les animaux  âgés (plus de 8 ans) ou supportant un handicap ou ayant un problème de comportement ou, comme dans le cas de DENVER  beaucoup d'années de refuge.
DENVER  a beaucoup dannées de refuge, il naura malheureusement plus la chance dêtre adopté.

Le sauvetage est une manière  de sauver pour quelques années, quelques mois, quelques semaines, mais quimporte le peu de temps, dès linstant où lanimal finit sa pauvre vie dans un doux foyer au panier retraite bien mérité !

RECHERCHONS  FAMILLES d'ACCUEIL et familles pour SAUVETAGES pour vieux loulous  :

Les SAUVETAGES concernent  les loulous qui partent avec un contrat d'adoption, nous demandons un don minimum de 50.

Les loulous qui on plus de 3 ans de refuge ou une maladie partes en famille d'accueil définitive.

*Le sauvetage** est uniquement  un* *ACTE dAMOUR et de RESPECT**.*

*DENVER ne doit pas finir sa vie dans son box. Il  mérite tellement davoir dun foyer ou il finira ses jours entouré damour.*

Denver est un chien indépendant à qui on a jamais dû apprendre l'affection. Il lui faudra une vie en pavillon avec terrain clôturé. 
Denver  - Mâle Croisé Berger  né en 2009

*CONTACT SPA MORéE :*
*Adresse :* *Les Grandes Bretonnières 41160 MOREE
Téléphone : 02 54 82 09 79*

----------


## Kaline

a tant d,amour a donner il vous attendil a vu beaucoup de chiens du refuge partir mais il est grand et imposant donc personne ne le regarde ila

----------


## Mimi L

malgré sa taille il est calme, la promenade avec lui est un ravissement ...

----------


## Mimi L

*HELP ! ......Personne  ne voit DENVER ???????*

----------


## Kaline

​ne l,oublier pas il vous attend depuis si longtemps

----------


## Mimi L

*Pourquoi personne ne voit DENVER ? il attend tellement qu'on vienne le délivrer. Il est calme et ne demande qu'un foyer paisible ...*

----------


## Kaline

​il desespere dans son box depuis si longtemps vite pour lui

----------


## Mimi L

*Toujours HELP pour DENVER !!!!...il mérite tellement de connaître un foyer .... SOS pour DENVER*

----------


## algasi

je lui souhaite de trouver rapidement un foyer aimant

----------


## Mimi L

*LE PAUVRE DENVER TOUJOURS en ATTENTE...*

----------


## Mimi L

*HELP ! DENVER à VRAIMENT BESOIN d'AIDE  !*  ::

----------


## Kaline

​va t,il passer sa vie dans se box alors quil est jeune et surtout envie de connaitre autre chose courrir dans un terrain et une vie de famille

----------


## Mimi L

*IMPOSSIBLE de CROIRE qu'il N'Y A PAS 1 SEUL FOYER CORRESPONDANT à DENVER pour FINIR SES JOURS !*

----------


## hulkenya

Mimi idem que pour luca. Mais de mémoire DENVER ne s'entends pas avec ses congénères ?

----------


## Mimi L

Effectivement, DENVER doit être le seul animal de la famille !...en tout cas pour l'instant ! Mais le pauvre, c'est sa vie de misère qui l'a rendu comme ça ! Je crois qu'il avait été pris pour surveiller un site ! Il était tout seul, sans relation avec les humains ni avec ses congénères. il n'a jamais connu les caresses, l'affection etc ! C'est juste à pleurer ! Mais en revanche, en ballade il est sympa. malgré sa taille, il est calme et ne tire pas du tout sur la laisse. Il lui faudrait une famille sans enfant de préférence, sans autre animaux avec un terrain clôturé. Mais je suis sûre, que quelque part, il y a un personne ou un couple qui correspond à ces critères ! Personne ne lui a laissé de chance, il n'a rien demandé pour subir ça !... pourtant DENVER mérite tellement une chance !

----------


## hulkenya

Ca me rends malade tout ses animaux malheureux. J'ai de plus en plus de mal a supporter toute cette misere,

----------


## Mimi L

C'est exactement ça ! Et en plus, je viens d'apprendre la disparition de BALOO ce matin  ! Je suis désespérée et désemparée de n'avoir pas pu lui trouver un panier retraite pour ses derniers jours.
*PARDON BALOO*

----------


## hulkenya

ce n'est pas de ta faute.. le pauvre ca me fait une peine :-(

----------


## Mimi L

Merci  Vanessa mais j'ai un mal terrible qu'il n'ait pas connu une fin de vie dans un foyer ...même quelques mois, quelques semaines ! c'est horrible pour moi  ne n'avoir pas réussi à lancer des appels suffisants pour toucher le coeur des hommes....

----------


## hulkenya

j'ai connu ca pur un loulou en refuge dans le 77. 
Il est mort naturellement ? 
Déjà il était au refuge entourée de gens qu'il l'aimait c'est déjà pas mal.. 

Je vais rappeler aujourd'hui je voudrais donner une chance à sam, rinty ou boston je me dis que Lucas comme il est plus jeune à plus de chance d'etre adopté.

----------


## Mimi L

MERCI  Vanessa , oui, BALOO est parti à 14 ans mais en box !...mais, oui, effectivement entouré du personnel animalier...c'est la seule consolation !
Et si vous pouviez donner une chance à un autre vieux loulou, ça serait tout simplement MA GNI FI QUE .... MA GI QUE ! en mémoire au  pauvre BALOO !.... que ce soit SAM, RINTY ou BOSTON, TOUS LES 3 MERITENT VRAIMENT UNE CHANCE, tous les 3 ont des années de refuge et tous les 3 sont très sympas... Effectivement, Lucas est beaucoup plus jeune et a donc normalement un peu plus de chance !....tenez moi au courant Vanessa  !

----------


## Kaline

​se loulou vous attend depuis longtemp

----------


## Mimi L

Pour lui donner un peu plus de chance, *DENVER* est en *dispositif FA* : n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge : *02.54.82.09.79.*

----------


## Mimi L

*DENVER* est maintenant en *DISPOSITIF FA définitive*. Certains animaux présents au refuge recherchent une famille d'accueil définitive.
Le  principe est simple : la famille offre un foyer, de l'amour et s'engage  à garder l'animal jusqu'à sa mort, en échange, la SPA prend en charge  les frais vétérinaires le concernant.
Seuls certains animaux peuvent  bénéficier de ce système (depuis trop longtemps au refuge ou parce  qu'ils ont un problème de santé.

----------


## Mimi L

*Voici notre magnifique DENVER -* en *DISPOSITIF FA définitive*. 
qui s'intéressera à lui ???????????

----------


## caro.

*toujours d'actualité ?*

----------


## Mimi L

OUI, malheureusement le beau DENVER est toujours dans l'attente d'un foyer

----------


## caro.

*trouvé ?*

----------


## Mimi L

Bonsoir, 
NON, DENVER est toujours au refuge !
Cependant, il y a 2 posts pour DENVER !!!! Il faudrait que j'annule celui ci et garder l'autre qui s'intitule "DETRESSE pour DENVER" ...comment dois-je faire ?????
Merci

----------


## bab

up  ::

----------


## mathilde.bt

Bonjour, 
Je suis très touché par l'annonce de DENVER.
Je suis une éternelle amoureuse des chiens, et j'ai voulu acheter un chiot staff dernièrement. Réalisant finalement que trop de chiens étaient déjà à adopter, je me suis renseignée sur "être une famille d'accueil".

Je suis très motivée mais je ne rempli pas toutes les cases "idéales" pour l'adoption d'un chien. 

J'habite en appartement, le chien doit donc ne pas aboyer et ne pas tout détruire ; donc accepter la vie en appartement. 
Le problème étant que personne ne sait comment réagira DENVER en appartement.

----------


## Mimi L

Bonjour Mathilde,

C'est tout à votre honneur de vous intéresser au loulous en détresse, ils le méritent vraiment.
La"formule" Famille d'Accueil peut effectivement être une façon d'aborder une 1ère adoption et qui plus est d'un loulou vieux et/ou malade.
Vous avez des critères qui peuvent être compatibles avec une telle démarche.
DENVER est en dispositif Famille d'Accueil.
Cependant, pour DENVER _(qui est un de mes chouchous XXL, j'ai un gros coup de coeur pour lui et je lui souhaite tellement de trouver une famille)_, c'est un chien de grande taille avec quelques  problèmes de train arrière.
S'il peut être compatible avec une vie en appartement (?????) il faudra un ascenseur
Il n'aboie pas et ne détruit pas. Il est super sympa en ballade.
Il n'est pas ok chats.
Pour DENVER comme pour un autre loulou en dispositif Fa ou éventuellement Sauvetage (don libre) je vous conseille d'appeler le *Refuge Jean Leriche de Morée,* les agents animaliers qui connaissent parfaitement les loulous sauront vous renseigner au mieux pour votre projet
*Adresse :* Les Grandes Bretonnières
*Code Postal :* 41160
*Ville :* Morée
*Téléphone : 02 54 82 09 79

N'hésitez pas à me donner des nouvelles.

Je vous remercie de l'attention que vous portez sur DENVER ...et les autres et vous félicite pour votre démarche.

*A bientôt.*

*Mimi*
*

----------


## bab

> *Refuge Spa de Morée a partagé sa publication.*
> 
> 10 mai, 08:45 · 
> 
> _Denver recherche toujours sa famille émoticône frown_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> ...


.

----------


## Mimi L

BAB, MERCI pour DENVER......

----------


## Kaline

portes ouvertes demain et dimanche au refuge de moree de 10h a 17h30 venez le rencontre lui et ses compagnons d,infortune partager merci

----------


## Petite Etoile

> .


Denver a un regard magnifique, je ne peux malheureusement pas l'accueillir mais je croise fort les doigts pour que ce loulou si attachant trouve un foyer du coeur.

----------


## Kaline

si sa continu il finira sa vie seul en box
je desespere pour pauvre loulou que personne ne regarde

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Mimi L

Merci Aurore !
Je suis allée le promener hier.
Comme d'habitude, il attend que quelqu'un l'emmène. Sa taille ne doit pas être un obstacle, Denver ne prend pas de place. Il a juste besoin d'un coin à lui. Il est très calme.
Il peine de plus en plus de son arrière train, il  a vraiment besoin d'un panier confortable avec des humains qui sauront lui donner l'amour dont il a toujours été privé.
C'est vraiment un vrai SOS pour DENVER.
*SVP, à PARTAGER sans modération ....*

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je ne comprends pas que Denver n'ait pas de famille, il me bouleverse, son regard est d'une profondeur indicible, seulement je n'ai pas le cadre de vie requis pour Denver (animaux, et appartement escaliers à monter), mais vraiment il faut lui trouver sa famille, elle est quelque part!
Plein de bisous à toi Denver.

----------


## Mimi L

Voilà mon beau DENVER...une *PETITE ETOILE* au dessus de ta tête...qu'elle te porte chance mon adoration....

----------


## Petite Etoile

Mimi, je n'ai pas de compte facebook, vous connaissez certainement une page facebook pour les vieux chiens? 
Je vous assure que si je pouvais , je le prendrais avec moi, il est adorable, un regard digne plein d'intelligence et une douceur qui émane de lui.
La famille de Denver est quelque part!!!
Que puis-je faire pour vous aider à lui trouver des humains ou un- qui l'aiment pour toujours?
Dites-moi.

----------


## Mimi L

Il y a sûrement quelqu'un pour lui, mais seulement le temps passe très vite. Aucun ne mérite de mourir derrière les barreaux

----------


## Mimi L

Qui a répondu sous mon pseudo hier à Petite Etoile ???????

----------


## Petite Etoile

Mimi, vous parlez du post de 16h23 ou de celui de 20h02?

Je m'interroge: QUI se permet de s'approprier le pseudo de Mimi pour parasiter ce post alors qu'il est question de ce chien pour lequel Mimi se décarcasse afin qu'il puisse enfin être heureux, et pour lequel j'ai un coup de coeur? 
Certainement pas une personne bienvaillante, et je reste polie.
Allez, du balai, allez faire le troll dans les jeux de rôles, ici c'est la vraie vie et celle des animaux.
Alors RESPECT.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Up pour Denver! Une merveilleuse famille de coeur pour toi mon chéri!
On cherche, on ne lâche rien!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Qui aura la chance et le bonheur de vivre aux côtés de Denver?
Son adoptant aura la joie de rendre enfin heureux ce toutou de mon coeur!
De gros bisous à toi, mon tout beau!

----------


## Mimi L

On ne lâche rien DENVER !...bien au contraire ...avec des petites étoiles tout autour de toi on devrait trouver ta route vers le paradis terrestre.
On y croit fort ...hein Petite Etoile !!!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

OUI-DA Mimi !!!!!

Ecoute bien mon chéri, tu sais que tu as une bande de copines... des filles qui tapent sur le clavier pour trouver la famille qui TE mérite!
Moi je veux voir des petites étoiles dans tes yeux, et la joie dans ton coeur, up pour Denver!

----------


## catis

vous pourriez demander une banderole(je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle)le truc qu'on met en signature,ça permet de diffuser ...je le prendrais volontier.Je vais partager sur FB,il circule...

----------


## Mimi L

*merci CATIS* :: ...je  sais pas comment on met une banderole en signature !!!!!...je vais regarder ça ... en attendant, je diffuse pas mal via FB ...merci de partager pour DENVER

----------


## catis

il y a un post pour ça avec des championnes de la bannière,j'ai fait la demande...pas la peine de la refaire..;voilà le post...je mettrais la bannière dés que je l'aurais,à moins qu'elles la mette direct ici,je ne sais pas..je n'ai pas trop l'habitude,mais ce sera un  nouveau moyen de  diffusion pour lui.Et je prendrais sa bannière en signature.
http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-divers-159/demande-pour-banniere-signature-10686/

----------


## Mimi L

*MERCI CATIS* ! Impeccable, du coup j'ai aussi fait la demande pour BAMBI.
Petite Etoile va être contente aussi !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Merci catis!!! C'est super!

J'y ai pensé et en fait,  je suis hs entre les biberons de 4 chatons orphelins et j'ai les yeux qui tiennent avec des allumettes, 60ml, ok... 60ml, ok... a uriné, telle heure, selles, oui... non... 60ml... a bu 10ml, 5 ml.... Mon plan de travail, c'est biberons, téléphones et ordinateur. Essuie tout! TOUTOU! Les TOUTOUS!!!Tout va bien! 
'suis contente!

Houhou, Bambi et Denver, il y a une ribambelle de filles, des super copines qui vont vous trouver de gentilles familles avec leur ordinateur supersonique!  Les wonder-nanas!

----------


## Mimi L

*GROS SOS pour DENVER** – croisé Berger -  7 ans -*

SOS pour DENVER qui se trouve aujourd’hui et depuis quelques années au Refuge de Morée (41 - Loir-et-Cher).

Son histoire, forcément, personne ne la connaît vraiment.
On suppose que DENVER a été pris pour être « gardien » d’un terrain d’entreprise _(ou quelque chose du genre !)._
DENVER, n’a jamais connu les rapports humains, ni  les caresses, ni la douceur l’un foyer. Par conséquent il est devenu  assez indépendant et silencieux … même si depuis quelque temps, à force de patience et d’amour, DENVER vient vers la main qui se tend, attends les câlins et en fait en retour.
Denver a bien changé et depuis peu, il passe même un peu  temps dans le bureau du Refuge.  A présent il frotte sa tête pour se faire caresser et réclame de l'attention...ça peut paraître anodin mais pour lui c'est un énorme progrès.

DENVER c’est une masse de gentillesse et de calme. Même s’il est assez imposant en apparence,  il ne prend de la place que par son charme et un bon panier.

En ballade, DENVER est d’un calme olympien, tranquille….pépère….et en même temps avec une sorte de grâce qui n’appartient qu’à lui.
Vu son gabarit de base, sa vie toujours en extérieur, son état de santé s’est assez vite dégradé au niveau du train arrière.
On lui a fait perdre  un peu de poids afin qu’il soit soulagé au niveau des douleurs. Mais, il ne peut plus rester longtemps debout ou en ballade.
DENVER a vraiment besoin d’une famille, d’une maison et d’un panier retraite qu’il a vraiment mérité…

Pour  DENVER, il  faudrait  une vie en pavillon avec terrain clôturé, un jardin moyen suffira. Il préfère de toute façon les ballades en laisse à l’extérieur _(qui ne peuvent durer longtemps)._ Il devra vivre de préférence sans enfants, sans congénères et sans chats _(même si, personnellement, lorsque je l’emmène en sortie, il ne semble pas s’intéresser à eux sur le passage mais le personnel animalier qui le connait parfaitement s’accorde pour ne pas le laisser à proximité des minous)._

Il faudra que sa future famille prenne en compte qu'il lui faudra un peu de temps pour s'ouvrir, s'attacher...en retour il fera preuve d'une fidélité à toute épreuve.

Faut-il préciser que Denver ne sera pas placé pour faire du gardiennage?!?

*DENVER étant au refuge  depuis plus de 3ans, il rentre dans le cadre de la famille d'accueil définitive : la famille offre un foyer, de l'amour et s'engage à garder l'animal jusqu'à sa mort, en échange, la SPA prend en charge les frais vétérinaires le concernant.*

*DENVER  ne doit pas finir sa vie dans son box. Il mérite tellement d’avoir d’un foyer ou il pourra finir ses jours entouré d’amour.*

*DENVER  a VRAIMENT besoin  d’une famille aimante et gentille ! URGENT* 

*Merci de partager pour ce magnifique loulou* 

*CONTACT SPA MORéE** :*
*Adresse :* *Les Grandes Bretonnières 41160 MOREE*
*Téléphone :* *02 54 82 09 79*


_Nous prendrons toutes les garanties pour le placement de DENVER et  nous recontacterons les appels masqués après message et coordonnées des appelants. Merci de votre compréhension….pour DENVER_

----------


## Petite Etoile

Up pour le beau et adorable Denver!
Mimi, créer une fiche dans les adoptions pour Denver?
Meme si c'est un contrat fa, compte tenu que cela reste une adoption?
 Pour plus de visibilité? 

Bisou mon Denver chéri!

----------


## Am Stram Gram

```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherches-familles-daccueil-56/sos-pour-denver-na-jamais-connu-laffection-130683/][img]http://i35.servimg.com/u/f35/12/66/44/17/denver10.png[/img][/url]
```

----------


## catis

super!!!je prends la bannière...je suis hyper contente qu'il ai sa bannière,on va encore mieux diffuser pour lui...merci am stram gram,tu es merveilleuse..et ta bannière est super jolie...

----------


## catis

j'ai donc pris les deux loulous en signature,pour celles qui ,ne savent pas,vous allez dans "mon compte""mon profil","modifier ma signature"
et comme vous êtes malignes vous avez d'abords fait un copié  du code,vous le collez   dans le cadre et hop,tous vos messages,futurs et passés serons signés en bas avec la photo,ou les photos,deux max,comme moi...

----------


## Mimi L

Coucou Petite Etoile !  :: 

Débordée en ce moment, je suis désolée !
Oui, je verrais pour le changer de catégorie, mais je crois qu'au début je l'avais mis dans adoption !....je vais m'en occuper ...
Demain, je vais aller promener "mon" gros z'amour ! et lui lirais tous les messages qui arrivent !
Je donnerai des nouvelles....
A bientôt

----------


## bouletosse

Bannière ok  :Smile:

----------


## Mimi L

et aussi .... un GRAAAAAND MERCIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii à Catis et Am Stram Gram pour les banderoles  DENVER et BAMBI...juste magnifiques !....trop trop bien !
J'ai fais comme l'a précisé Catis...normalement ce message devrait arriver avec les 2 !
Attention...c'est parti....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah, mais je n'avais pas vu...MERCI Bouletosse...

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Mimi L

Coucou tout le monde, c’est moi DENVER.

Alors cet après-midi Mimi est venue me promener.
J’étais bien content de sortir un peu de mon box. Mais j’ai bien vu que ses yeux étaient mouillés.
Mimi se rend bien compte que l’on ne peut plus marcher longtemps ensemble, mon train arrière s’affaisse de plus en plus, je ne peux plus marcher  et nous sommes obligés de faire  des pauses souvent pour que je puisse me reposer.
Du coup, on a fait des p’tites pauses et des p’tites exceptions, j’ai eu droits à des friandises !...oui oui !!!!!.... et à un brossage en bonne et due forme …j’étais tout  flegmatiquement guilleret !!!!  ça m’a fait du bien ….whaoooooou, c’était vraiment bien.
Mimi m’a fait mes papouilles que j’aime bien aussi, je dois l’avouer.
Je sais qu’elle reviendra très vite.
Je sais aussi quelle a parlé de moi avec les agents animaliers qui me protègent et avec la Présidente du Refuge.
Tout le monde s’accorde à dire que mon état de santé se dégrade en ce moment.
D’après ce que j’ai compris, on envisagerait de me faire passer de nouvelles radios pour voir si une opération serait possible….et j’ai  compris aussi que si cela pouvait se faire, ce serait des soins qui coûterait cher…Mimi  a dit que pour moi, elle serait prête à faire n’importe quoi pour que je souffre moins ! Elle a parlé d’appel aux dons …de cagnotte participative….elle voudrait savoir si on la suivrait dans ce beau projet ???????

En attendant des réponses, voici une photo de moi prise cet après midi.

Bon, OK, Mimi qui s'improvisait photographe ...pfff...comment dire ?...s'est un peu craqué !...mais bon, c'est quand même bien ma bouille et mes yeux fatigués du moment ...mais c'était avant le brossage et les papouilles !

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Mimi L

_Vendredi 8 juillet 2016_

Il a fait très beau et très chaud aujourdhui.
Jétais en parc de détente quand Mimi est arrivée. Comme jétais un peu fatigué, nous sommes restés dans le parc à lombre. Tranquilles. 
Mimi ma brossé, brossé, brossépendantpffff ½ heure ! elle en a enlevé des touffes et des touffes de poilswhouahh, ça ma fait du bientout léger !
Elle ma nettoyé les yeux _(beaucoup beaucoup dhumeur qui semblerait venir de mon nouveau traitement) _ et les oreilles aussi.
Elle ma massé et ma fait des papouilles un peu partout. Une séance SPA en quelque sorte (sans jeu de mots !!!)
Après nous sommes restés allongés dans lherbe.zenet puis, je suis rentré .dans mon box.

En partant Mimi a dit, les yeux encore mouillés : _« puisque je ne peux pas temmener à la maison mon Denver  d'amour, cest moi qui viendrais à toi. Je vais te trouver un matelas et je te linstallerai »_

Alors, là, je lui laisse la parole, elle va voir avec vous !
A bientôt les amis.

Parole à Mimi :

Voilà, Denver vous a tout dit ! Je voudrais rajouter une demande un peu particulière !
Les box des loulous sont lavés et désinfectés tous les jours et afin dinstaller un matelas (que jai déjà) à Denver, il me faudrait un protège matelas intégral avec fermeture éclair, imperméable et anti échauffement comme ceux  des hôpitaux, qui peuvent se laver et/ou désinfecter.

Alors je sais, je fais souvent des appels au secours, mais celui-ci peut être réalisable non ????


*RECHERCHE HOUSSE MATELAS MEDICALE
EST-CE QUE QUELQUUN POURRAIT mAIDER ?????

(en fait jen aurais besoin de 2, une pour DENVER et une pour BAMBI)
*

----------


## Mimi L

*RECHERCHE URGENTE*

Toujours pas trouvé en commerce de *housse (intégrale)* pour  matelas lit bébé (*60 x 120*) et  *imperméable*.
Qui aurait ça parmi vous (ou dans entourage ?????????? bien sûr, je prends le règlement et frais de port en charge.
MERCI, pour DENVER et BAMBI

----------


## Mimi L

Vendredi 15 juillet 2016

« Wouarf, wouarf….un nouveau vendredi au refuge, un nouveau vendredi ensoleillé.
Dans la semaine, j’ai eu droit à une séance d’ostéopathie !...oui, oui, M’ssieurs,  Dames, une séance qui m’a fait un bien fou. Ça m’a bien requinqué ! et comme j’ai un nouveau traitement, le tout fait que, j’ai un peu moins peiné de mon train arrière.
Alors, d’accord, le miracle, c’est pas pour tout de suite, mais quand il y a un mieux être, ben…c’est bien !
Vous vous doutez bien que je ne pourrais pas avoir une séance d’ostéopathie toute les semaines _(surtout que la dame vient d’un autre département !)_ 
Du coup Céline,  une gentille et compétente, Agent Animalière du refuge, a appris des notions de massages à Mimi…ouaich !!! Donc cet après-midi, j’ai eu droit à quelques massages et un bon brossage….et bien sûr une tite ballade.

En rentrant dans mon box _(parce qu’il faut bien y rentrer !)_ entre  2 friandises_ (miam miam )_ Mimi m’a confié qu’elle avait un bon matelas pour moi et qu’elle avait commandé un protège matelas imperméable***...qui arrivera le 22 juillet prochain !
Il me tarde qu’elle vienne m’installer ce couchage moelleux où je pourrais être un peu plus à l’aise et où mes vieux os seront mis à moins rude épreuve. D’autant que je n’ai jamais connu de foyer, je n’ai jamais connu l’intérieur d’une maison, j’ai toujours vécu dehors sans matelas ni quoi que ce soit de douillet…donc oui, j’attends vraiment avec impatience d’avoir enfin un peu de confort et de douceur….et Mimi dit que je le mérite vraiment.

Voilà, c’était moi, DENVER 
MERCI à vous toutes et vous tous qui me regardez.
Câlins de moi, DENVER »


_Alors bien sûr, pour la photo il y aurait eu   Robert DOISNEAU ou  Yann ARTHUS-BERTRAND….ou ou …et il y a aussi Mimi !...faut pas lui en vouloir…ça doit être l’émotion !..on a qu’à dire ça !_

Après avoir laissé la parole à DENVER, je voulais ajouter que j’ai le projet de pouvoir offrir à DENVER des séances d’ostéopathie de temps en temps, mais mes finances ne le permettent pas, alors je  lance un SOS pour obtenir des aides.

A défaut de pouvoir adopter DENVER, qui serait prêt(e)  à le soulager ?????

Je dois contacter une ostéopathe animale des environs, un devis sera mis ultérieurement sur cette page.

*Les personnes qui voudront bien aider DENVER pourront envoyer un chèque avec la mention «aide pour ostéopathie DENVER ».
*
*Il n’y a pas de petit don, chaque euro sera un trésor pour DENVER* *
*

***Aussi, l’appel à l’aide tient toujours pour obtenir des protèges matelas imperméables pour lit de bébé (60 x 120) . Toutes les propositions sont les bienvenues et bien sûr, je prends les frais de port à ma charge.
* 
MERCI*

----------


## Mimi L

*Vendredi 29 juillet 2016*

« Whouarf whouarf  jen ai vu aujourdhui ! Tout dabord jai vu  Mimi arriver avec un drôle de grand paquet.
Elle était toute souriante, plus que dhabitude et on aurait dit une pie sur un tambour ! _(comprenne qui pourra !)

 
_
Elle est donc arrivée avec ce paquet, est venue tout droit vers moi, a ouvert mon box en disant comme à laccoutumée « bonjour mon DENVER damour »aujourdhui, moi qui ne suis pas vraiment démonstratif, je lui ai fait des câlins et jai calé ma tête dans ses bras  alors bien sûr, jai vu ses yeux briller-  ..et elle sest installée à côté de moi, ma papouillé et ma dit :  _« tiens mon DENVER  je tapporte ce que je tavais promis, un matelas pour que tu puisses enfin te coucher sur quelque chose de moelleux et  que tu ne souffres plus à la rudesse du sol. Tu vas voir comme tu vas être bien, tu vas passer des nuits plus douces en attendant que quelquun vienne enfin te chercher »_ alors jai regardé, sans comprendre vraiment ce qui se passait.Mimi entrain dinstaller ce matelas dans ce quil est convenu dappeler ma chambre à coucher !

Lhistoire aurait pu sarrêter là pour aujourdhui pas du tout !
Une fois  ma chambre relookée !...Mimi ma demandé  de lattendre quelques minutes.
Elle est sortie de mon box.
Je pensais quelle était partie sans me promener, sans me masser et sans me brosser.
Jai attenduun peu
Et puis, je lai vu revenir avec une dame.
Elles sont arrivées ensemble jusquà moi
Mimi la contactée car elle veut moffrir des séances dostéopathie !
La dame est une ostéopathe pour animaux.
Nous sommes sortis en petite ballade tous les trois, histoire de me dégourdir mes patounesmais jai quand même de plus en plus de mal à marcherce quà remarqué la dame ostéopathe qui sappelle Emilie _(ça sera plus simple !)_
Nous sommes retournés au refuge, et tous les 3, nous nous sommes installés dans une pièce où je devais bénéficier dune séance, mais je nétais pas vraiment disposé..retour dans lherbe fraîche _(enfin, fraîche jusquà un certain point !!!)_et là, je me suis laissé faire..pffffuuuuuuu.ça ma bien détendu.et surtout, ça ma fait du bien.mais ça fatigue quand même !...alors nous sommes rentrés dans mon box, encore quelques manipulations

 

 des félicitations, des friandisesdes essais matelas !....et des caressesje lai entendu dire avec Emilie que jaurais une autre séance bientôt

Mimi doit avoir des problèmes aux yeux, cest souvent que je vois de leau en couler ! elle me dit que cest parce quelle est contente pour moi !
Bizarre non !?!?...alors moi, papouf, je la regarde avec comme elle dit « mes grand yeux plein de bonté ».

Bon, je passe sur les petites mises au  point entre humainset après avoir attendu encore je vous le donne en mille Mimi  est revenue et là, quand même,  on est allé faire un ptit tour.
Ah, bah, je voyais le moment où ça srait plus lmoment !
Du coup, si si _(pas limpératrice),_ on est allé se dégourdir les patounes dans les herbes hautes et sèches des contrées Moréènneson a discutéenfin surtout Mimi parce que moi, stoïque, jécoutemais quand même, jaime bien quand elle me parle, pour la peine je lui fait des câlins de DENVER Mimi, elle dit que ça vau tout  lor du monde !
Doucement, on est revenu se mettre à lombre, on sest assis _(un peu par la force des choses pour moi)_ et là, petite séance de brossage....whoooouaaarfff.que ça fait du bien  quand même
Et puisretourbox.friandises _(ya bon quand même)._et tiens, mais cest vrai, il y a ce matelastiens du coup, je vais aller tester ça .

 
Il me faudrait un peu dintimité maintenantrideau.
Je vous raconterai ça un peu plus tard.
A bientôt les amis.
Si tu veux Mimi, tu peux y aller de ta plume.
Patounes de DENVER »


Voilà, DENVER vous a tout dit ou presque .

Ah, si, une petite chose !...une petite vidéo a été faite mais je narrive pas à  linsérer dans cette publication !...

Ce projet de mieux être et dostéopathie pour DENVER est soutenu en partie par 2 fidèles et magnifiques Rescueliennes.
*AU NOM de DENVER un IMMENSE MERCI.

Il ne faut pas oublier que DENVER, pour sa santé,   DOIT VRAIMENT SORTIR DU REFUGE

ADOPTION ou FAMILLE d'ACCUEIL

MERCI de PARTAGER !*

----------


## Kaline

mimi tu a le don de me faire pleurer
merci pour notre danver petit pere

----------


## Mimi L



----------


## Roukmoutt

C est tellement touchant, c est pas possible qu un coeur d adopt ant ne sois pas touche

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mimi L vous etes super, et les photos ca fait chaud au coeur.

----------


## Mimi L

Coucou Roukmoutt !
C'est DENVER qui est super ...il  est touchant...si touchant ...son regard en dit long !...trop long !
 J'espère que les photos rendent vraiment le regard si rempli de tout de DENVER.

Si les  publications se veulent  un peu légères en apparence, ce n’est que pour me donner du courage pour les jours et semaines à venir.
J’espère de tout  mon cœur que les séances d’ostéopathie feront des petits « miracles » car DENVER est très affaibli par les conditions de vie qu’il a eues avant son entrée au Refuge et également ses 4 ans ½ de box.
Même si le Refuge est  vraiment très bien, DENVER  ne pourra plus supporter ces conditions de vie longtemps.
Il souffre beaucoup …trop ….
Les agents animaliers le voit s’affaiblir et souffrir chaque jour.

IL FAUT de TOUTE URGENCE un FOYER pour DENVER.

Une famille d’accueil serait l’idéal.
_« Le contrat Famille d’Accueil de la SPA permet aux animaux de ses refuges, en échec d’adoption de trouver un foyer. Ce contrat concerne tous les animaux qui sont depuis trop longtemps en refuge. La famille accueillera l’animal jusqu’à son décès. Celui-ci demeure propriété de la SPA, qui prend en charge les frais vétérinaires et la nourriture. »_
http://familledaccueil.spa.asso.fr/devenez-famille-daccueil

*IL FAUT SAUVER  DENVER 
SI J’AVAIS DROIT à 1 VŒU
(par l'intercession de qui que ce soit) …
CE SERAIT CELUI-CI ….

AIDEZ MOI à SAUVER DENVER*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je Avis rediffuser

----------


## Mimi L



----------


## Kaline

super mimi tres beau mais a chaque fois tu me fait pleurer pas cool bisous mimi a vendredi

----------


## Mimi L

Vendredi 5 aout 2016                                                                                                          

Aujourd'hui c'est vendredi,
Il fait soleil,
J’attends,
assis devant la porte de mon box,
Normalement, c’est le jour où Mimi vient ….
J’attends …j’attends…


Tiens, ça y est, je la vois, elle arrive !
Je me dandine, elle est venue…
Gros câlin de DENVER …elle aime bien Mimi quand je fais mon gros câlin !
Bon, Mimi, on y va ?
Voilà, c’est parti pour un p’tit tour.

Je suis un peu plus en forme…mais mon train arrière ne suit pas….
D’ailleurs, j’ai toujours pas compris le coup du matelas !....il paraît qu’il faut se coucher dessus…bah, moi, je tire la couverture à côté et je me ouche sur ma couverture ! Mimi elle est surprise mais elle espère que je trouverai le truc !...du coup, elle l’a mis dans mon box…

Tiens, aujourd’hui on va vers les chats !!!!!...bah, pourquoi ????
Y parait qu’une annonce circule pour me faire adopter sur un journal TV, qu’il y a beaucoup de personnes qui me trouvent beau, craquant etc…mais pour a plupart, ils ont des  congénères ou des chats ….alors, on me fait faire un nouveau test chats …
On sait bien que je n’aime pas les minous, j’ai ma tite fierté quand même ! Faudrait pas oublier que je suis un croisé Berger d’Anatolie !
C’est  bizarre, ça a l’air de contrarier Mimi !...elle pensait qu’avec l’âge et mes problèmes de santé, j’aurais été plus « cool » !....bah,  non, j’aime pô les minous !...même aujourd’hui !
Ça veut dire que mes futurs adoptants, faut vraiment pas qu’ils aient un ou des chats !

Mimi, elles semble triste…elle dit que ça va limiter mes chances !

On va quand même se promener, elle me brosse, on s’assied dans les herbes desséchées par le soleil et le vent, elle me masse…hum…ça fait du bien …

On repart…mon train arrière s’affaisse…je suis fatigué…retour box…
De l’eau fraîche…des friandises….
 
*Le regard triste de Mimi…
Quoi Mimi ?...tu croyais quoi ?...tu le trouve toujours aussi beau mon regard ? T’avais pas encore compris que dans ce regard, c’était la fatigue, la douleur et surtout le désespoir que tu y lisais ?
Pleure pas  Mimi…je le sais que je ne partirai pas de ce box…je le sais que depuis que je suis tout petit, la bonne étoile manquait au dessus de ma tête !...pleure pas Mimi …je le sais que tout ce que tu fais pour essayer de me sortir de là ça sert à rien…pleure pas Mimi….plutôt que de perdre ton temps à écrire sur ton clavier, à partager, à téléphoner …tu ferais mieux de venir me voir plus souvent …pleure pas Mimi…je le sais que personne ne s’intéresse à moi….je le sais que ces barreaux seront la dernière chose que je verrais…pleure pas Mimi…arrête tout ce cirque que personne ne lit, arrête d’écrire sur ce post, perds plus ton temps, viens avec moi plus souvent…pour le peu qu’il me reste à vivre vient m’apporter ta présence et la douceur dont tu m’entoures…pleure pas Mimi, j’aime bien quand tu t’occupes de moi…pleure pas Mimi….
Un dernier câlin
La porte qui se referme.
Ce que voit Mimi :



Pleure pas Mimi….*

----------


## Daysie433

*mais si on lit ce topic avec tristesse 
mes larmes coulent tellement c'est poignant.....pauvre Denver au regard si doux et désespéré 

quel dommage que tu ne sois pas ok chiens/chats
j'espère de tout coeur que tu trouveras vite un foyer définitif en panier retraite avant qu'il ne soit trop tard 

mille caresses pour toi petit*

----------


## Mimi L

*GROS GROS SOS 

CONTACT :
SPA MOREE
Les Grandes Bretonnières
41160 MOREE

tél 02.54.82.09.79.
mail moree@la-spa.fr

surtout laissez un message en cas d'absence

Pour  info  : « Le contrat Famille dAccueil de la SPA permet aux animaux de ses refuges, en échec dadoption de trouver un foyer. Ce contrat concerne tous les animaux qui sont depuis trop longtemps en refuge. La famille accueillera lanimal jusquà son décès. Celui-ci demeure propriété de la SPA, qui prend en charge les frais vétérinaires et la nourriture. »
http://familledaccueil.spa.asso.fr/d...mille-daccueil
*

----------


## Urrugne

Je souhaite de tout mon cur un miracle pour Denver qui se laisser aller, malgré que le personnel et Mimi font tout leur possible pour le stimuler. Trop dur de voir ces chiens finirent leur jour dans les refuges et c'est toujours une dure décision de les endormir, c'est pourquoi Mimi se bat pour qu'il trouve un panier pour quelques temps. Elle aurait mille fois voulu l'accueillir mais elle a 3-4 chats et malgré ça il reste un peu virulent avec les félins.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Roukmoutt

ASL aurait tu une piste, dans ton gros reseau de relation? Pitie, pour ce pauvre chien ,qui a besoin d un panier retraite...
il y avait des personnes un peu loin, un covoiturage ca existe, pour quoi ne pas les recontacter ???
je suis sure qu il y a un coeur a prendre, alors SOS

----------


## Mimi L

*J'ai eu plusieurs contacts d'une dame qui souhaiterait vraiment prendre DENVER avec elle.
Elle n'a ni chiens (elle en a déjà eu) ni chats ni enfants, elle rentre donc dans les critères !
Le seul problème c'est qu'elle n'a pas de moyen de locomotion !

Elle est de COURSEULLES (à côté de CAEN) soit 265km du Refuge de Morée ====>est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour transporter cette dame ??????
*

----------


## krissou

Je viens de découvrir l'histoire de Denver dont m'a parlé une amie de la SPA. 
Pour cette dame de Courseulles, je pense qu'il faudrait lancer un autre appel dans la rubrique co-voiturage.
J'espère qu'il va s'en sortir. Les posts de Mimi sont poignants et les photos de Denver trop touchantes !

----------


## Roukmoutt

ASL toi qui t y connais comment proceder?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Faut s accrocher, c est presque le bout du tunnel et l espoir au bout..
 Vous allez y arriver!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si il y a des frais ,je participe.

----------


## Hakunamatata

> *J'ai eu plusieurs contacts d'une dame qui souhaiterait vraiment prendre DENVER avec elle.
> Elle n'a ni chiens (elle en a déjà eu) ni chats ni enfants, elle rentre donc dans les critères !
> Le seul problème c'est qu'elle n'a pas de moyen de locomotion !
> 
> Elle est de COURSEULLES (à côté de CAEN) soit 265km du Refuge de Morée ====>est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour transporter cette dame ??????
> RAPPEL SOS le "sursis" (pour ne pas écrire le mot fatidique) est prévu le 22 août 2016*


Si jamais cela peut aider...:
Trouvé sur un célèbre site de covoiturage (ai-je le droit de mettre le lien?), un trajet Caen-Vendôme pour cette dame le vendredi 12 août, départ à 8h. Et pour le retour avec Denver, il y a un autre covoiturage Vendome-Caen qui est proposé le même jour, départ vers 18h20 de Vendôme. La personne qui propose ce covoiturage accepte les animaux. Mais il ne reste qu'une place donc il faudrait lui demander si c'est possible de transporter Denver, en fonction du type de véhicule...

----------


## Mimi L

Un grand MERCI les filles pour votre soutien.
Depuis quelques temps mes journée sont occupée, préoccupées, et baignées dans le  stress, la peur et les pleurs pour  mon pauvre loulou.
Cet après-midi n'a pas échappé à la règle mais au moins j'ai quelques lueurs d'espoir !
Sans crier victoire, j'ai 2 ou 3 solutions....je ne dis rien pour l'instant, trop peur que.....mais aujourd'hui c'est la Saint AMOUR ...alors.....
Si toutes ensembles nos pensées positives se promènent un peu partout autour de DENVER MON ADORATION...peut-être que.....
Je regarde malgré tout toutes les pistes qui me sont proposées.
MERCI à TOUTES 

*Pour toi mon DENVER d'AMOUR :
"Quand on a que l'amour 
Pour vivre nos promesses 
Sans nulle autre richesse 
Que d'y croire toujours"*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Pleins de pen sees positives.

----------


## krissou

Alors Mimi, on croise les doigts et on attend les (bonnes) nouvelles. On pense très fort à Denver !
(PS : moi aussi, je suis prête à participer aux frais de transport si ça peut aider)

----------


## Tina41

Courage, on dirait qu'il y a un peu d'espoir, de la lumière dans le tunnel...
je peux aussi participer au co-voiturage.

----------


## Mimi L

*UN GRAND MERCI à VOUS TOUTES (TOUS ???) POUR TOUS VOS MESSAGES D'ENCOURAGEMENT et TOUTES  VOS PROPOSITIONS...VRAIMENT MERCI !

BESOIN d' ONDES POSITIVES pour mon ADORATION de DENVER.

Je suis allée le promener cet AM, il a fait une grande ballade et semblait aller un peu mieux.
En aucune façon, je ne peux ni ne veux envisager le pire pour lui.
Il n'a jamais connu l'intérieur d'une maison, ni la chaleur d'un coussin, ni la douceur d'un câlin.
Je veux qu'il connaisse ça ...même si c'est pour peu de temps....

*

----------


## Mimi L

Bonjour les filles ...et les messieurs qui êtes à mes côtés pour DENVER 
Je viens d'avoir la personne _(très gentille)_ qui emmènerait _(et ramènerait) _ Nina _(la potentielle adoptante de DENVER)_  et qui, et je comprends, lui demande une participation financière de 130.
Nina n'a pas beaucoup a très peu de moyens !
Est-ce que les personnes qui se sont proposées pour aider sont toujours partantes ????
Bien sûr, je participe également !
Elle fournira les tickets de carburants et d'autoroute.
merci de votre réponse

PS : je suis désolée, je balance les infos en vrac comme ça, sans poésie !...mais le stress !.....bien sûr, il n'y a aucune obligation et je n'en voudrais à personne si pas faisable .....
merci de votre compréhension

----------


## Roukmoutt

Comme repondu en Mp, evidemment qu on est partant... Qu es ce qu on ne ferait pas pour Denver!!! 
Il nous faut l adresse pour le cheque ?.. Quand part il ,vers sa nouvelle vie ?

----------


## Mimi L

Merci Roukmoutt, je vous ai laissé un MP, pour départ, nous sommes entrain de voir...il est bien évident que je donnerai tout le suivi de ce véritable sauvetage

----------


## bouletosse

Vous avez la date de départ ?

----------


## Mimi L

Non, Bouletosse, pas encore...comme j'ai répondu à Roukmoutt, nous sommes entrain de voir...il est bien évident que je donnerai tout le suivi de ce véritable sauvetage.
Pour l'instant, il y a une proposition d'aide à 30€...

----------


## Tacha

Je suis prête à aider à hauteur de 50 euros si besoin. En espérant de tout coeur que Denver ne termine pas sa vie dans sa cage

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je rajoute 30 euros, ce qui fait
Bouletosse 30 euros.
Tacha 50 euros.
Roukmoutt 30 euros. = 110 euros.
Donc manque 20 euros. 
A ce stade , selon moi il faut fixer la date du covoiturage , le plus rapidement possible.
car chaque jour compte pour lui, il y aura certainement d autres dons ,puisque plusieurs personnel ce song proposees, ainsi cela l aidera pour les 1ers medicaments et une bonne nourriture.
Ils nous faut votre adresse pour l envoi des cheques

----------


## francesca75

Je participe de 20€ pour finaliser le transport.

----------


## Mimi L

Vous êtes trop géniale ses filles !!!! c'est bon, nous avons la totalité !...je vous joins mon adresse en MP et je vous enverrai les justificatifs carburant, autoroute etc....dès que j'aurais tout ça ...
Comme j'ai dit à Francesca, je ne crie pas victoire tant que......mais je reprends espoir  !.....

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est super , on attends le mp pour envoyer le cheque...
 Et surtout la date de depart...
 Et l arrivee, et après les calins...

----------


## MOUNINOX

_J'étais sur l'autre post... merci MIMI de m'avoir ramenée ici .. où je vois avec SOULAGEMENT qu'une formidable peut être extraordinaire et néanmoins inévitable nouvelle se concrétisera sans doute prochainement.... 
Je serai néanmoins partante pour compléter "si besoin'.... équipements de confort pour tit DENVER etc... et les soins sup en sus de ceux fournis via la SPA...
Je ne sais comment te mettre un MP ici ???_

----------


## Daysie433

*mouninox pour un mp tu cliques sur le pseudo mimi L à gauche sur l'avatar et ensuite sur "mp"*

----------


## Mimi L

Coucou les filles ! (y a t-il des messieurs parmi vous ?????)
Normalement, j'ai répondu aux MP...si j'ai oublié certaines personnes, svp, ne m'en veuillez pas !
Je vais me répéter mais  si toutes les personnes donnent ce qu'elles ont  annoncé, nous arriverions à 160 .
Toujours sans crier victoire.... tant que....normalement, *le départ est prévu pour mercredi prochain..*.je viens d'avoir à l'instant même la confirmation ! mais tant que DENVER n'est pas sorti......voilà...
Sinon, pour répondre à Mouninox (oui, en MP tu fais comme l'a stipulé Daysie), j'avais acheté un matelas de lit de bébé pour DENVER _(voir les photos dans les  publications précédentes)_ , bien sûr, il part avec !
Du coup, pour les reste si tu veux participer au bonheur de DENVER, on peut voir après avec Nina (l'adoptante) ce qui lui faudrait ! Aussi, j'avais commencé à lui offrir des séances d'ostéopathie pour le soulager, il est vrai qu'il est un peu mieux depuis !...ça peut être une idée ???????
mon loulou d'amour, comme tu es trop beau.....

----------


## francesca75

Donc J - 6 avant le départ vers sa nouvelle vie ::

----------


## cafaro

MIMI L, dis moi comment ça se passe ensuite pour l'adoptante pour les frais de vétérinaire et d'alimentation ? Je suis le post depuis longtemps grâce à petite étoile qui m'a lancé un appel. J'avais contacté une amie près du refuge qui a eu aussi un coup de cœur mais des chiens en accueil chez elle ..... J'espère que DENVER va pouvoir enfin avoir une maison pour lui même si tu lui as donné beaucoup d'amour et que tu t'es démenée pour qu'il sorte et vive autre chose 

C'est grâce à toi qu'il est toujours là car comme tu l'as si bien écrit, avec les larmes car ton message était poignant, il croit en toi et t'as toujours fait confiance.

----------


## Petite Etoile

C'est magnifique!!! Oh Mimi!!!  La chaîne de solidarité a fonctionné et Cafaro a été très réactive à mon appel pour Denver et a diffusé pour ce chouchou!!!  Notre bouleversant Denver va enfin pouvoir connaître le bonheur d'être choyé, aimé, protégé. 
Des problèmes de santé m'ont fait m'absenter mais Denver n'a pas quitté mes prières.
Mimi, ange-gardien, on devrait vous appeler!
Ah Denver quand je te disais, qu'il y avait une armada de filles avec leur clavier!
Comptez sur ma participation pour autre chose dont Denver aurait besoin, Mimi.
Il faut mettre le paquet aussi pour Bambi, l'autre chouchou de Mimi. 
Car évidement, le coeur est à la joie pour ceux qui trouvent une famille et de nouveau serré pour ceux qui n'en ont pas, pas encore...
Chaud au coeur pour toi, mon beau Denver, je te souhaite le meilleur, tiens-bon petit coeur, tu vas l'avoir ton été indien.

----------


## Mimi L

Coucou les filles !
Déjà que je pleure facilement quand il s'agit de la PA...et encore plus pour DENVER - et là depuis un peu vous m'en rajouter avec votre si bon soutien et vos messages qui me vont droit au coeur ! J'espère que toutes avez reçu mes MP (je m'y perds un peu !)...alors Cafaro et Petite Etoile pour qui je n'ai pas encore pu répondre : MERCI pour votre soutien....MERCI de me faire pleurer !!!...par vos beaux messages qui me portent encore plus...DENVER est MON ADORATION ...il est hors de question qu'il ne connaisse pas connaître un minimum de bonheur dans sa pauvre vie...dussè-je le laisser partir loin...
Pour répondre àCafaro : normalement, DENVER sera placé en dispositif FA définitive, ce qui veut dire que les soins vétérinaires seront pris en charge par la SPA et une partie de l'alimentation....maintenant, il faut rester soudées au cas où il y aurait besoin. De toute façon, j'appelerai Nina régulièrement et j'espère pouvoir aller là bas dès que je le pourrais...

Aussi, mon combat en ce moment c'est DENVER ....et BAMBI (moins mis en lumière en ce moment...vous savez pourquoi !...et les journées ne font que 24 heures)...mais beaucoup d'entre vous le savent déjà  :: 

Là, je pars pour la journée, mon vieux portable n'a pas de connexion internet, donc je ne pourrais intervenir qu'en fin de soirée...mais j'emmène dans mon coeur tous vos beaux messages de soutien.....

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Mille mercis DAYSIE    de ton conseil d'expert (j'aurai appris qq chose ce matin !!) ça y est : MP envoyé !!

Je reste à disposition pour tout besoin pratique pour tit DENVER... Les bisous, ce n'est pas moi qui pourrai donc les lui faire s'il est loin de notre secteur ??? Mais suis sûre que la FA occupera bcp de son temps à lui transmettre.. les miens et... tous les autres... _ !!!  ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Hello Mimi! Ne vous inquiétez pas on va mettre les gommes aussi pour Bambi, sa famille est quelque part aussi! Embrassez Denver pour moi!  A défaut de n'avoir pas les conditions pour l'acceuillir dans ma vie, je suis tellement heureuse qu'un être humain lui ouvre les portes de sa maison et de son coeur!!!
J'espère que Nina se joindra au post pour le grand bonheur de tous, merci à Nina!

----------


## Mimi L

*« Whouarfff les filles.
Ce soir, Mimi me laisse la parole mais je sais pas trop quoi dire môa !....je comprends qu’il y a des choses qui se préparent, mais je comprends pas tout.

Cet après-midi, après ma ballade (je dois préciser que j’ai bien marché !), après nettoyage yeux, brossage, massage et gros câlins, Mimi m’a convoqué en réunion extraordinaire !

Que voulez-vous, on s’pose, le train arrière à l’ombre des érables et là Mimi elle me dit …baisse pas les patounes …..plus que 5 nuits…4 jours…le bout du tunnel….bonheur enfin…elle pleure aussi…..elle dit qu’elle commence à me dire au revoir…elle me sert fort dans ses bras …des larmes encore…des regards que je ne lui connais pas…des ballades au  bord de la mer…et puis on retourne dans mon box.
Des friandises….encore des gros câlins…on se regarde intensément…la grille qui se referme…comme d’habitude quoi !!!!...mais quand même, je sens qu’il y a quelque chose qui se passe.... »


Patounes de DENVER*


_
Pour répondre  à Petite Etoile : je donnerai des nouvelles de DENVER autant que faire ce peut car Nina ne pourra le faire directement sur cette page, elle n’a pas d’ordinateur. Une personne de son entourage prendra des photos et me les enverra par mail.
Aussi, dimanche et lundi, je ne pourrais pas avoir beaucoup accès à mon ordi mais je ferai le maximum pour répondre aux messages (s’il y en a).
J’oubliais !..... le contrat d’adoption est pratiquement prêt ……

A part vous dire MERCI, je n’ai pas d’autres mots !...alors MERCI les filles pour votre soutien si précieux.

Mimi_

----------


## Roukmoutt

De la part de Denver: Merci a toi Mimi de tout ce que tu as fait pour moi... Je vais beaucoup m ennuyer de toi, mais tu seras toujours dans mon coeur, et moi dans le tien..

----------


## Mimi L

*"Bah voilà Roukmoutt ! Mimi elle pigne encore !...z'avez pas vu sa tête !...faut arrêter, elle a les yeux explosés, on dirait une grenouille !!!! ...mais ça,  je le sais que je suis dans son coeur, il peut pas y avoir plus ancré" DENVER...*

----------


## krissou

Arrêtez de me faire pleurer, les filles ! et toi aussi, Denver, arrête de me faire pleurer. Ton regard me fait craquer. Je suis trop heureuse pour toi et aussi pour ta protectrice Mimi qui s'est démenée pour t'éviter le pire.
A bientôt pour les nouvelles !

----------


## Mimi L

Le soleil illumine l'instant présent....plus de pleurs jusqu'au départ de DENVER...il ressent, il doit être en confiance pour partir sereinement,  unissons nous pour lui envoyer des ondes positives .....je compte sur vous ::  ...1...2....3....transfert d'ondes positives non stop jusqu'à jusqu'à mercredi et au delà ...pour DENVER

----------


## Daysie433

*mimi L je ressens votre émotion à travers de vos messages pour DENVER, c'est vous qui l'avez sauvé avec votre acharnement et votre amour pour lui*  :: 
*soyez en remerciée*  ::

----------


## Kaline

oui un grand merci a notre mimi

----------


## cafaro

à DENVER : petit bonhomme, saches que toutes les personnes qui ont suivi ce post et qui n'ont pu détourner les yeux grâce à ta bonne fée qui se reconnaitra (non pas de larmes, ou alors de joie !), toutes nous t'envoyons mille ondes positives, gardes confiance, plus que quelques heures de patience pour gouter enfin au bonheur que tu mérites tant 

Mes poilus se joignent à moi et te font une grosse léchouille d'amour 

Que ce post rempli d'amour puisse sensibiliser d'autres bonnes âmes pour sortir tous ces bons loulous et leur offrir un doux foyer pour leurs vieux jours !

----------


## Mimi L

*Un gros "like"  pour  Kaline...un gros "like" pour vous  les filles.... pour tous vos messages qui me font du bien et m'encouragent....
Je n'ai de cesse de penser à "mon" loulou.......3 nuits - 2 jours 1/2....
*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Pleins de bonnes choses à toi et à Denver...

----------


## catis

j'ai hâte de l'oter de ma signature....et un de placé,et un d'heureux...bingo!!!!merci mimi pour ta patience,de ne jamais l'avoir laché.

----------


## Mimi L

Merci Catis...je ne l'aurais pas lâché ...il n'a jamais eu la chance d'avoir un foyer, une main tendue... je l'aime tant...

----------


## aurore27

On continue de partager pour Denver, on ne lâche rien ! *Denver est condamné s'il ne sort pas rapidement du refuge ; il est tellement déprimé qu'il refuse désormais de rentrer dans son box. Il faut vraiment le sortir de làbas ! Allez plein de partages pour lui, il faut le sauver !* ::  ::

----------


## Mimi L

MP

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je n' ai qu'un mot pour toutes et tous sur ce post: COURAGE!

----------


## Kaline

pauvre denver il na vraiment pas de chance la preuve un desistement  pauvre loulou

----------


## Roukmoutt

Edit

----------


## catis

oh non,merde!!!c'est vrai?

----------


## krissou

:: Quand on s'engage dans un cas pareil, on réfléchit mûrement et on ne se désiste pas au dernier moment ! Que d'irresponsabilité !

----------


## Patricia45

Plutôt lamentable de donner de l'espoir aux personnes qui se dévouent pour sortir les loulous de derrière les barreaux afin de leur assurer une fin de vie heureuse.
Pauvre pèpère, je croise les doigts pour toi et je suis sûre que quelqu'un va te sortir de là !!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Patricia, j ai supprimee mon message, car je ne voulais pas faire de tort aDenver..
 La lutte continue, mais felicitations a cette personne, qui a droit au 1 er prix de lachetee, qui a derangee tout le monde, raccourci le delai de Denver.qui a une echeance!!,, Elle devrait passer a Tele.... Pour venir verser des larmes de crocodiles.. J espere que ces copines le lui transmettrons, merci a Nina d avoir deranger, la covoitureuse, les donatrices, et surtout Mimi.. cree un fol espoir pour Denver...Bravo a vous Madame, vous etes top!!!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il faut se remobiliser les filles! Et demander aux anges de l'aide pour Denver!
Qui a une voiture pour placarder son annonce? Est-ce une idée valable selon vous? 

Diffuser dans les commerces type bio par exemple dans son département? 
Chez les vétérinaires?
Pour que des seniors qui n'utilisent pas forcément internet puissent le voir?
Pour élargir le champ des possibles pour notre amour de Denver!

Donnez-moi votre retour, s'il vous plaît!
Moi, j'enrage car j'ai craqué pour lui et rien dans ma vie ne correspond à ses besoins!!! 
C'est môche môche môche!

Une belle photo de Denver avec sa bouille adorable avec un  message court et percutant lisible à un feu rouge, ce n'est pas stupide, non?

Merci pour vos réponses, avancons ensemble pour ce petit coeur!

----------


## Roukmoutt

J ai contactee une amie, Elle pourras lire le message ce soir..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et rediffusion ..

----------


## cafaro

J'ai envoyé aussi un message à mon amie qui est proche du refuge mais qui a aussi des loulous chez elle ! Mais plus on va en parler, remuer, plus il reste une chance de le sortir

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui il faut y croire, et garder l espoir

----------


## bouletosse

je relance les diffusions FB

----------


## aurore27

"Moi, j'enrage car j'ai craqué pour lui et rien dans ma vie ne correspond à ses besoins!!! 
C'est môche môche môche!"

Tu vas me dire : t'es bien curieuse, Aurore27 ; mais je voudrais comprendre : en quoi ta vie ne correspond pas à ses besoins????? Petite Etoile...

Ptg sur FB pour Denver !

----------


## Petite Etoile

POur te répondre Aurore, je vis en appartement desservi par des escaliers avec des compagnons chats, tout l'inverse des besoins de Denver, qui n'est pas ok chat et qui a besoin d'un jardin. Voîlà c'est très concret, et c'est pourquoi je ne réponds pas aux critères. En revanche il aurait été choyé, bien nourri et aurait dormi avec moi. Et ça ça n'a pas de prix!
Non je ne te trouve pas curieuse.
Mais les propositions que je fais, ... ça ne parle à personne?

----------


## Petite Etoile

A ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, un post pour Denver est actif désormais dans la rubrique Adoption. 
Il y a urgence!!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

J ai lu que c était le 22 août ?. Pourquoi ils ne reportent pas le délai?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et si on aidait Mimi à l adopter ? 
 Tous ensemble on peut y arriver..

----------


## krissou

> J ai lu que c était le 22 août ?. Pourquoi ils ne reportent pas le délai


Oui, Mimi, il faudrait essayer de demander un sursis en expliquant qu'il y aura une solution mais qu'il nous faut un peu plus de temps vu que l'adoptante nous à lâchés au dernier moment.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mimi il faut continuer à te battre pour lui, il ne faut pas lâcher maintenant..
 On est la pour t aider, il est certain qu en discutant il y aura un report...
,ce sont des gens humains qui comprendront certainement..
 Et si tu veux le prendre chez toi ,dis nous simplement tes besoins.

----------


## Urrugne

> Mimi il faut continuer à te battre pour lui, il ne faut pas lâcher maintenant..
>  On est la pour t aider, il est certain qu en discutant il y aura un report...
> ,ce sont des gens humains qui comprendront certainement..
>  Et si tu veux le prendre chez toi ,dis nous simplement tes besoins.



Non Mimi ne peut pas le prendre car elle a plusieurs chats et cela ferait courir un danger pour ses minous. Elle est désespérée et ne trouve plus d'issue. Nous avons eu "Red" à Morée, qui malgré ses problèmes avec ses congénères (ni chat ni chiens) a trouvé une adorable maîtresse et c'était inespéré. Des personnes comme ça on n'en trouve pas beaucoup malheureusement.

----------


## bouletosse

Grosse diffusion FB en ce moment pour Denvers, grâce à Chapelle et son réseau 

en espérant .....

----------


## Roukmoutt

Diffusion aussi sur Facebook par une amie.
 Je crois que c est à Mimi L de répondre ce qu elle souhaite.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Urrugne, comment savez-vous que Mimi ne peut pas le prendre?
Il était question qu'elle le prenne temporairement chez elle malgré les chats en isolant Denver dans une pièce.
On envisageait une collecte pour l'achat d'un parc clôturé dans le jardin de façon à ce que Denver puisse être dehors et les chats en sécurité...
Au moins il sortait de la spa et ça nous laissait de la marge pour poursuivre les recherches!
Du coup Mimi assurait cela provisoirement mais avec notre soutien.


Quelles sont les nouvelles???

----------


## Roukmoutt

Si il faut des dons pour Mimi, je suis

----------


## Urrugne

> Urrugne, comment savez-vous que Mimi ne peut pas le prendre?
> Il était question qu'elle le prenne temporairement chez elle malgré les chats en isolant Denver dans une pièce.
> On envisageait une collecte pour l'achat d'un parc clôturé dans le jardin de façon à ce que Denver puisse être dehors et les chats en sécurité...
> Au moins il sortait de la spa et ça nous laissait de la marge pour poursuivre les recherches!
> Du coup Mimi assurait cela provisoirement mais avec notre soutien.
> 
> 
> Quelles sont les nouvelles???


Je le dis car je connais Mimi et elle va assurer tant bien que mal en mettant ses chats en danger, et elle stresse énormément car elle se sent un peu seule et démunie. Si elle le fait c'est qu'elle ne peut pas faire autrement mais il va falloir très vite trouver une autre solution. Elle me fait mal car elle se bat bec et ongles pour soustraire Denver à la solution finale

----------


## Roukmoutt

On peut le mettre en pension famille d accueil, le temps de trouver une solution

----------


## krissou

> Je le dis car je connais Mimi et elle va assurer tant bien que mal en mettant ses chats en danger


Il faut trouver une solution sans mettre les chats de Mimi en danger. On ne peut pas, pour sauver un animal, mettre la vie d'autres animaux en danger.
Rien qu'à la vue d'un chien, les chats risquent de paniquer, de s'enfuir, et ne plus oser revenir dans leur maison.
Il faut absolument négocier un sursis. C'est la seule solution pour le moment.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Si il est en pension famille d accueil, ils ne le voient pas..

----------


## Mimi L

me revoici...mille excuses pour le retard !

Merci Krissou pour avoir relancé le post.
Effectivement, comme tout le monde à pu le constater, jai eu le terrible appel hier midi _(alors que jétais en famille)_ de la future adoptante de DENVER mannonçant quelle ne se sentait pas la force de ladopter et ne pourrait pas venir le chercher..
Il faut se dire quil vaut mieux ça quune mauvaise adoption !...
Mais quand même, le sol qui se dérobe sous les pieds, douleur horriblestress intenseà bout de nerfs ...pleurs brûlantsla peur au ventre pour DENVER.

Bien sûr à côté du sauvetage de DENVER, mes ptits bobos, mon quotidien ne sont  pas importants, mais pour la petite histoire, jai  quand même saccagé ma réunion de famille, jai fait peur à tout le monde, jai fais dune journée normalement prévue belle, un « enfer » à mon entourage  . Y compris  à Annick (ma « collègue » et copine SPA) qui se trouve en vacances loin et à qui jai fait très peur. Entourage qui ne men tient pas rigueur et je les en remercie vivementnotamment mon jeune fils qui ma soutenue (alors quil voit bien sa mère se démener, et se rendre malade)
Alors oui, un passage de la vie privée non obligé mais qui démontre  bien que la protection animale est un investissement total je parle au nom de toutes les personnes qui oeuvrent  dune façon ou dune autre dans ce sens. 

Si je me permets ces lignes personnelles, cest que je mentends dire en ce moment _« ben dis donc, il se passe pas grandchose sur la page FB en ce moment »_ (car je fais partie aussi dune association de protection féline et en ce moment beaucoup  de travail) ou dautres remarques par rapport à DENVER.
Ce nest pas parce quune page FB ou un silence momentané sur Rescue se fait sentir, quaucune action nest faite mais je ne suis quun être humain, un tout petit être humain.

Alors pour « rassurer » tout le monde, et là, je demande aux filles Rescue qui ont essayé de me joindre sur mon _portable (vieux, HS, pas doreillettes, pas de réseau, pas de connexion internet !!!)_  ou par messages privés aujourdhui, de bien vouloir mexcuser infiniment et auxquelles je nai vraiment pas eu le temps de répondre et jen suis désolée. Il ny a pas longtemps que je suis rentrée et je me suis  mise direct sur lordi pour DENVER - et les 6 chatons en FA -

Depuis  hier _(et les jours, semaines qui précèdent)_ cest la course contre la montre pour sauver DENVER.
Jai eu une journée de dingue entre stress, téléphone/mails, déplacements  toute la journée pour trouver des solutions. le travail _(entre temps, quand même !!!!)_, les enfants, les chats.. Dailleurs je suis rentrée tard du Refuge  où jai emmené 6 chatons _(dont 3 que je suis allée chercher à Vendôme chez leur FA)_ pour stérilisations/identifications/vaccinations,  ce matin _(avant travail)_  jy suis retournée ce soir pour les récupérer et redéposer les 3 chez leur FA _(en tout 135 km !)..._le temps, lessence, la fatigue car chaleur et  pas de clim..bref.

Tout ça pour dire que je reprends les discussions directement sur la page Rescue  et  MP _(pour cas particuliers qui se présenteraient)_ cela  méconomisera du temps précieux pour DENVER jespère de tout cur que vous comprendrezmais quand même nhésitez pas !...je ferai le maximum pour y répondreau moins dans la journée.

Côté santé, la problématique de DENVER a bien été posée et comprise. 
Il faut vraiment que DENVER sorte du refuge.
Il y aura  une publication SOS sur le FB de Morée semaine prochaine.
Jai pris de nouveaux contacts, mais je ne détaille pas !...par superstition ...jattends davoir quelques retombées. Bien sûr, rien de gagné !
Voilàje dirais cest tout pour ce soir !.....
Le combat continue
MERCI les filles pour vos messages, MERCI pour votre soutien...MERCI pour DENVER ...on a fait un gros câlin tout à l'heure !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bravo Mimi! Vous avez vraiment dû batailler, à nous tous de mettre les gommes pour trouver la famille de Denver! Vous devez être fourbue, reposez-vous!

----------


## Mimi L

C'est clair ma tite Etoile ...bataillé ...et fourbue !......c'est pour DENVER, il en vaut la peine....

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oh oui! Petit coeur!J'aimerai tellement le serrer contre moi, grand chien boule d'amour!
Allez haut les coeurs!

----------


## MOUNINOX

_MIMI je diffuse (petitement) et alerte à mon (petit) niveau pour grand DENVER ... 

Pourrions nous avoir une affichette qu'en effet, bonne idée, nous collerions sur notre voiture et chez vétos amis, commerces spéciaux etc...

MIMI, n'hésite pas à me carillonner si un besoin quelconque... autre que "adopter" ce nounours que j'adore, mais, comme...   je n'ai auxun des besoins de tit DENVER ayant at home 6 poilu(e)s_.... ::   ::

----------


## Lilouminou5

Mimi on est de tout coeur avec vous . ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Mouninox, j'ai préparé une affichette pour les voitures, j'attends l'aval de Mimi.

Il y a un post pour Denver dans adoption- morts programmées... pour ceux qui ne savent pas l'existence de ce post qui est actif lui aussi.
Qu'on soient nombreux à s'allier pour ce cher Denver.

----------


## krissou

> _Pourrions nous avoir une affichette qu'en effet, bonne idée, nous collerions sur notre voiture et chez vétos amis, commerces spéciaux etc..._


Mimi n'a peut-être pas le temps de faire des affichettes. Nous pouvons peut-être en faire nous mêmes en reprenant une photo de Denver qu'elle a postée et en s'inspirant de son texte de SOS...Il faudrait juste voir avec elle quel contact on met.

----------


## Petite Etoile

J'ai fait une affichette que j'ai envoyé à Mimi pour qu'elle la valide. Elle sera si validée, à la disposition de tous ceux qui voudront la placarder sur leur voiture.

----------


## Daysie433

> Il y a un post pour Denver dans adoption- morts programmées... pour ceux qui ne savent pas l'existence de ce post qui est actif lui aussi.


http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2-aout-133763/

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je ne peux pas mettre l'affichette sur le post car il faut convertir le fichier odt (open office) en jpeg et je ne sais pas faire... Quelqu'un pour un coup de main???

Merci!

----------


## Mimi L

Petite Etoile, mon portable est bloqué avec ton numéro dedans !!!!!...je ne peux pas te joindre  :: 

En attendant, vous dire à toutes et tous que la publication FB pour DENVER est active

*https://www.facebook.com/refuge.spademoree/*

j'espère que cela va générer des enthousiasmes !!!!

Aussi, j'avais fait des affiches A4 pour mettre un peu partout...en attendant celle de Petite Etoile vous pouvez toujours vous en inspirer ! _(format PNG - normalement clic pour agrandir + copier/coller)_

Aujourd'hui, mercredi 17 août  18h 35 - DENVER aurait dû être sur le point d'arriver auprès des mouettes !....ça me serre le coeur...mais le temps n'est pas aux regrets...il faut voir  devant mon capitaine !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je vines de poster sur l'autre, Mimi, en expliquant mes soucis techniques, 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

c'est un 21/29,7 pour placarder sur les vitres mais j'ai été courte en info pour lisibilité au feu rouge...

La tienne est très bien, à diffuser dans les commerces!!!
J'ai commencé de mon côté, bien sûr!
P'tit coeur Denver

----------


## lpalexis

Bonsoir,
Diffusé exceptionnellement vu les circonstances et a la demande d'une bénévole de la SPA de Sassay sur le groupe complémentaire d'Info Radar loir et cher (35 328 membres) 
: https://www.facebook.com/AIV-Loir-et...7399917024358/

Bien cordialement.

----------


## bouletosse

> Bonsoir,
> Diffusé exceptionnellement vu les circonstances et a la demande d'une bénévole de la SPA de Sassay sur le groupe complémentaire d'Info Radar loir et cher (35 328 membres) 
> : https://www.facebook.com/AIV-Loir-et...7399917024358/
> 
> Bien cordialement.


Merci beaucoup 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pourquoi sur le post de DENVERS (de la SPA) la date du 22 Août n’apparaît pas ?????

----------


## lpalexis

Vous pouvez me confirmer que Dever n'a pas trouvé de maitre a l'heure actuelle car j'ai une publication d'une protectrice dans le sens contraire qui pourrait nuire involontairement a sa diffusion.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je ne suis pas au courant, Mimi saura vous dire, Ipalexis, mais ce serait merveilleux...

----------


## bouletosse

Les filles font des affichettes pour Denver, donc non il n'a pas trouvé de maître ou alors il  y a 5 minutes ....

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui vu aussi, si c est inexacte c est clair que cela nuit,puisque le temps est compte.. Autrement c est une super nouvelle. On attends des nouvelles de Mimi

----------


## Mimi L

Je suis surprise ! personne ne m'a appelée pour me l'annoncer en tout cas !!!! J'ai eu un agent animalier cet après-midi pour lui justement et je viens d'avoir Kaline qui n'est pas au courant non plus ! ça doit être un amalgame avec l'adoptante qui s'est désistée !
Ne rien arrêter en  diffusion...il est toujours là !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Saisissez-vous des affichettes!

----------


## Mimi L

xxx

----------


## MOUNINOX

_affichette imprimée = collée = diffusée dans mon secteur  OK  merci Petite étoile .........
ON croise pour que toutes ces infos arrivent à la connaissance d'une VRAIE adoptante/FALD bien motivée et réfléchie !!!_

----------


## Mimi L

Potentiels adoptants !

----------


## bouletosse

> Potentiels adoptants !
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/AIV-Loir-et...7399917024358/*


Je ne vois pas de potentiel adoptant dans les commentaires... 

Ce que je vois surtout,  c'est que personne ne croit à l'euthanasie programmée de Denver.
Parce que la SPA n'en parle pas sur son SOS et qu'ils ont la réputation de ne pas le faire....

----------


## Mimi L

Si, regarde dans les commentaires ....

----------


## bouletosse

Ouiiiiiiii !!!!!! Vu !!!!!!!!

----------


## lpalexis

Bonjour,
Vous parlez de Ameline ?
Il est fréquent lors de ce type de publication que les gens en profitent pour demander des informations générales sur les adoptions sur facebook et sur les groupes Info Radar, donc tant qu'il n'y a pas de confirmation de la personne...
Restez mobilisé.

Par contre le fait que Morée n'assume pas l'euthanasie est problématique, ils ne peuvent pas produire une attestation vétérinaire attestant de la nécessité de cet acte si sa condition de vie ne s'améliore pas, car il ne faudrait pas que Morée attaque Info Radar pour ce partage.

----------


## Mimi L

MERCI beaucoup Ipalexis.
Oui, tout à fait, il faut rester mobilisés, il y a trop eu de personnes intéressées qui ne sont pas venues....ou se sont désistées...ou...ou....

----------


## Kaline

ses une urgence absolue son état fais que si il reste en box il est condamner pour raison médical qui vont s,aggraver en box

----------


## cafaro

on partage pour DENVER, on ne le laisse pas tomber maintenant, il a besoin de nous ! Mimi aussi compte sur notre mobilisation

----------


## krissou

> ses une urgence absolue son état fais que si il reste en box il est condamner pour raison médical qui vont s,aggraver en box


Si j'ai bien compris, son arrière-train se paralyse progressivement et l'inactivité dûe au box aggrave son état. C'est bien ça ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui, c'est cela Krissou. 
Les séances d'osthéopathie le soulagent un peu, mais le moral joue aussi sur sa santé.
Avec de l'amour et un foyer chaleureux, dans SA  maison, Denver reprendrait de la vigueur, un peu tout du moins. 
Mimi t'en parlerait mieux que moi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je relance les affichettes, pour les voitures et les commerces:

----------


## Petite Etoile

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Mimi L

*Dernières nouvelles :*

la personne qui s'était "proposée" sur Radar Info ne s'est pas manifestée, ni au refuge ni vers moi...je ne métais pas emballée mais voilà quoi  !.....attendre demainpeut-être !...attendre encore un peu tant que cela est permis  

Cet après-midi a été consacré exclusivement à DENVER. Pour quelques heures, je lui ai fais faire la belle à l'extérieur du refuge pour aller faire quelques exercices dans l'eau.

*1ère vraie sortie hors refuge depuis presque 5 ans !.*..et encore, la dernière fois c'était un transfert de refuge vers un autre refuge !...*pauvre DENVER, quelle vie de misère.*

Il a eu un peu de mal à monter dans la voiture, un peu de mal à tenir le long du trajet ... mais regarder tout ce qui se passait, voir tout  ce qui défilait la vraiment tenu en haleine !

Lui avoir offert une très longue ballade.
Il a choisi son itinéraire à sa guise,  au milieu des herbes, des odeurs de sous bois, de menthe sauvage, de plantes de toutes sortes.
Nous avons tenté de patauger dans leau mais contrairement à ce que je pensais, DENVER naime pas leau. Traverser le petit passage que nous offrait le Loir ne la pas tenté du tout !
En revanche, il a bien marché, une très belle ballade quil a effectuée presque sans « faillir ».

Petit  coup de « chaud » au moment de remonter dans la voiture : non ! DENVER ne voulait pas remonter. Non, nonDENVER a son petit côté _« je fais ce que je veux quand je veux »_cest pas  grave mon DENVER, on taime quand même !...et aussi son côté _«Mimi, cest dur ce que tu me demandes là,  aïe, aïe, aïe, jai très mal à mon tain arrière, jy arrive pas »_

Malgré cela, il me plaît  à penser quil a été un peu heureux cet après-midi, que DENVER  été un peu heureux de cet Après-midi hors du temps,  hors refuge, hors box, hors aboiements, *hors grilles qui lemprisonne et le condamne*

Il me plaît à le penser mais *mes larmes me brûlent toujours.*
Je ne sais vraiment plus vers qui ni vers quoi me tourner
Si des miracles peuvent survenir dans la vie de certains, un seul suffirait à DENVER *...ce dont  je doute à présent.*

----------


## Petite Etoile

Non, non, Mimi, garde courage!!! Pour Denver! Courage!
Ce n'est pas facile, mais...

Ne désespérons pas pour lui, c'est trop contagieux, les larmes. 
Non, non, tant qu'il y a de la vie, il y a de l'espoir et beaucoup de monde aujourd'hui qui se mobilise pour trouver la famille de Denver.
Continuons, un petit garçon disait un jour sa définition du courage: "le courage, c'est quand on n'en a plus", alors COURAGE!

Tournons notre attention et notre intention vers l'ESPOIR. C'est le meilleur pour Denver.

----------


## cafaro

Que répondre à ce cri de douleur Mimi ? J'ai aussi les larmes qui coulent en lisant ton message.Denver a partagé un moment aujourd'hui qui lui donne un peu de courage pour continuer, mais continuer vers quoi ?

Il faut garder courage, je partage cette belle émotion sur FCB et qui sait, quelque part, une petite étoile brille peut être pour lui ..........

Grosses caresses à DENVER, dis lui qu'on ne l'oublie pas

----------


## Petite Etoile

Moi aussi Cafaro, j'ai les larmes en lisant ce post de Mimi, mais non, non, vaille que vaille, il faut garder espoir!!!

----------


## bouletosse

Comme vous pouvez le voir plus de 400 partages sur FB pour Denver 
On ne lâche rien!!!! on continu!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

400 que sur ma diffusion

----------


## cafaro

Merci Bouletosse, à toi, à tous ceux qui ne lâchent rien ! Espoir encore de l'espoir, jusqu'au bout

----------


## Petite Etoile

oui, oui et définitivement oui.
ARROSER massivement dans les centres d'activité de loisirs, randonnée, centres équestres, sport, taï chi, méditation, etc... en plus des commerces et des vétérinaires.

Et puis on vient de passer le 15 août, il va y avoir le retour des vacances.

----------


## Mimi L

Lire vos messages, vos si beaux messages ....continuer de pleurer ...mais continuer pour DENVER ...vous savoir là à mes côtés...se donner la main les unes les autres ....ne pas se lâcher ...ne pas lâcher DENVER ....

----------


## Petite Etoile

Non non, on ne lâche ni Denver ni toi!
Quelle idée. 
Une petite tisane te ferait du bien, aujourd'hui tu as offert un moment rare à Denver, c'était une après-midi rien que pour tous les deux, et ça personne ne vous l'enlèvera.
Demain est un autre jour, les recherches continuent.

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est un tres tres beau moment que vous vous etes offert, il faut garder l espoir Mimi, il faut une personne ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous etes tous les deux  dans nos pensees.

----------


## Mimi L

Coucou les filles ! merci vraiment de tous vos messages de soutien !

je n'en ai pas parlé hier _(paske pfffff....)_ mais pendant que je promenais DENVER, j'ai eu un appel d'une dame de Vals les Bains (Ardèche) qui aimerait bien prendre DENVER.

"SUPER" me direz vous !...oui, peut-être ...je ne sais pas ...

Comme j'étais au beau milieu de l'eau _(enfin, j'avais pieds quand même !!!!)_ ....avec DENVER ....mon (très) vieux portable qui ne tient pas la charge _(et il me fallait conserver un peu de batterie au cas où un problème serait survenu avec DENVER...et ça a été le cas...je passe les détails  !!!!)_ et forcément pas de crayon ni de papier...j'ai donc pris quelques infos que j'ai stockées  dans un coin encore à peu sain de ce qui est convenu d'appeler mon cerveau !...
Bref, tout ça pour dire que cette dame, qui souhaiterait donner une chance à DENVER habite donc dans l'Ardèche dans une grande maison avec la partie du bas occupée par son fils et sa belle fille qui ont eux mêmes 1 chien et 1 chat !....bon déjà.....ça part pas super bien !...mais elle dit que c'est très gérable et a l'air sûre d'elle.  Terrain de 2 hectares ...whouahhh...mais non clôturé ...aïe !...création enclos possible ...bon, ok.
J'entrevois une possibilité...mais maintenant, je reste très "papier glacé" ...la fille sans émotions !...ça ne me ressemble pas du tout...chez moi, tout est dans l'émotion justement ...je fonctionne émotions _(ce qui me desserre ô combien !)_!...peut être de très grosses déceptions ?...surtout la dernière où j'y ai tant cru...tant espéré !
Re bref !...peut-être une possibilité !.... oui, peut-être...mais cette dame n'a pas de moyen de locomotion ! aïe....aïe....aïe....euh.......

Je demande à la dame s'il serait possible de la rappeler demain _(aujourd'hui donc)_ pour avoir plus de temps et envisager un éventuel co-voiturage....pas de soucis.

Je viens de lui laisser un message répondeur, j'attends qu'elle me rappelle.

J'attends aussi des conseils !!!!...enfin ...je les connais à peu près ....organisation co-voiturage si la dame est toujours très décidée et motivée  *?????* ...sachant que Morée/Vals les Bains : 549km !...plus de 6 heures de route aller...soit + de 12 heures au total _(sans compter les arrêts !)_...est-ce bien envisageable ? est-ce bien raisonnable ?????

Bien sûr je veux laisser toutes les chances à DENVER, mais voilà....j'espérais aussi !!!!!_(qu'est-ce que tu peux espérer Mimi !!!..t'es naïve ou quoi ?????)_...que les personnes "intéressées" auraient pu venir le connaître un peu avant ...le voir, le toucher, le promener, faire connaissance avec lui ...et inversement....

De toute façon, j'attends que cette dame me rappelle .....

----------


## Daysie433

*bon je vais essayer de ne contrarier personne mais ce qui me gêne dans cette proposition c'est surtout le fait que le terrain ne soit pas clôturé....c'est long à faire et ça coûte cher

faudrait si possible faire effectuer une pré-visite par une asso du coin, si ça se trouve bien dans le département 07, j'ai trouvé une liste des assos pour ce département :

**Département 07

Association Les Petites Patounes
Chat'perlipopette
Coup de patte
SPA La vivaroise (07)
SPA les amandiers
*SPA Les Amandiers 
07170 Lavilledieu 
04 75 94 27 05
Ouvert 9h/12h et 14h/17h
fermé dimanches et fériés
spa.les.amandiers@hotmail.fr*

la spa LES AMANDIERS, poste beaucoup pour ses petits, peut-être pourrait-elle y aller ??

autre question, si le fils habite le rez-de-chaussée de la maison et qu'il y a un chien et un chat, comment feront-ils pour éviter les rencontres avec Denver ?

faudrait pas qu'il y ait une bagarre entre tous, ce qui dirait "retour à la case départ" et ça fait vraiment loin*  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

le mieux en effet est la pré visite!!! franchement ça vaut le coup d'aller voir

----------


## bouletosse

Je me posais la même question concernant le rez de chaussée... 
Oui il faudrait vraiment une pré visite

----------


## Mimi L

Merci les filles pour vos commentaire y compris en MP.
 Personne ne contrarie  personne ! Nous sommes toutes là pour tenter de trouver une solution pour DENVER avec les moyens de chacune.

 Pour tenter de répondre à toutes : 

-oui, cette personne a déjà eu des chiens.
- terrain pas clos : idem c'est gênant, c'est bien pour cela que je lui ai demandé s'il pouvait y avoir une solution d'en enclos, solution moins onéreuse qu'une clôture complète sur 3 hectares !!!!! cela permettrait de laisser DENVER dehors tout en protégeant chien et chat déjà en place, car bien évidemment, le risque est trop grand pour ces loulous et pour DENVER effectivement de ne faire qu'un aller/retour !
-la proposition de pré visite est effectivement une bonne idée...

Merci de vos conseils, de tes coordonnées Daysie. 
Bien entendu, lorsque j'arriverai à joindre cette dame (toujours pas d'appels depuis ce matin, et là ça ne répond toujours pas ...je ferai le nécessaire.....

----------


## cafaro

Pré visite obligatoire car n'écartes aucune piste. Par contre je partage comme les filles, le fait que le terrain ne soit pas clos et le risque de rencontre avec les poilus sur place !!!!

Comme toi, le fait de prendre un loulou sans le rencontrer me gêne aussi mais si elle est motivée et qu'elle te rappelle (.........), ça vaut le coup de tout tenter pour DENVER.

Courage Mimi, personne ne lâche et on souhaite toutes et tous la même chose : le sortir et qu'il soit heureux

----------


## Petite Etoile

oui-oui-oui- le sortir et qu'il soit heureux, choyé et tout et tout, avec des petites étoiles dans ses yeux.
Pour cela s'assurer que tout soit au mieux pour le chouchou!

----------


## Daysie433

*ne pas oublier également de parler d'une post-visite au cas où pour voir s'il est là-bas dans quelles conditions il vit pour éviter toute mauvaise surprise....on ne sait jamais !*

----------


## bouletosse

> *ne pas oublier également de parler d'une post-visite au cas où pour voir s'il est là-bas dans quelles conditions il vit pour éviter toute mauvaise surprise....on ne sait jamais !*


OUI! très important.

----------


## krissou

Il faut aussi songer que le voyage sera bien long pour Denver et si jamais ça ne collait pas avec la dame, si le courant ne passait pas avec Denver ? Pour moi, c'est difficile de concevoir une adoption sans qu'il y ait eu une pré-rencontre entre l'animal et l'adoptant.
C'est vrai que la pré-visite permettrait déjà de vérifier que l'environnement est ok pour Denver (pas de rencontre possible avec les autres animaux, possibilité d'enclos à condition que l'enclos ne s'apparente pas à l'enfermement dans un box !)

----------


## Petite Etoile

Pour moi aussi, cela me paraît fondamental de venir à la rencontre de Denver, et que Denver aussi s'exprime!

----------


## esiocnarf

Je pense qu'il faut peut être aussi faire confiance surtout quand on plus le choix... euthanasie ou essai.... Denver mérite peut être au moins ça si personne d'autre se propose avec bien entendu une pré et des post visites... 
mais pour l'instant,  ça m'a l'air d'être du vent, alors ne nous emballons pas et continuons à chercher... 
et puis un chien faible de l'arrière train, ça va pas être un foudre de guerre .... ni un Don Juan...   (ça c'est pour nous dérider..)

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il y a *encore du temps, on n'est ni dans une solderie, ni aux enchères, encore moins à une vente par correspondance; LA VIE DE DENVER NE SE BRADE PAS.

*
Choquée par "foudre de guerre et don Juan"... on ne doit pas avoir le même sens de l'humour.


Denver est d'abord une âme incarnée, dans un corps et un coeur qui souffrent de n'avoir pas de foyer, et qui a un regard chavirant pour qui sait voir avec le coeur.

Crotte.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Peut on avoir le lien facebook de DENVER pour partager car celui AIV on ne le voit pas sauf erreur de ma part merci

----------


## esiocnarf

bon, ben alors, faites sans moi, effectivement on est pas sur la même longueur d'ondes...on verra la suite

je rêve d'une seule chose c'est que Denver reste en vie ou du moins qu'on essaie avec les moyens qu'il nous reste!

----------


## Mimi L

*Les filles, je vais faire le point sur 2 choses :*

1/ la dame  de lArdèche qui aurait bien voulu prendre DENVER ne peut vraiment pas se déplacer jusquà Morée, même si quelquun  proposait de lemmener,  elle ne peut  pas partir de chez elle. Ça freine considérablement les possibilités.
Le Refuge ne peut accepter le départ de DENVER sans voir les futurs adoptants logique ! Surtout si loin. 

*2/*   Cet après-midi, on ma fait comprendre que je naurais jamais du faire des publications avec une annonce deuthanasie, que la démarche était choquante,  que des informations complètement « farfelues » circulaient sur le net _(par conséquent à cause de moi)_ et que je naurais jamais du accepter ce que lon me demandait de rédiger _(quant à leuthanasie et sa date présumée)_
Très sincèrement, je ne voyais pas le mal.

Je suis infiniment désolée de mêtre si mal impliquée dans la possible adoption  de DENVER.
Je peux vous promettre  que tout  ce que jai fait. « tout »  car sincèrement, je me suis énormément  investie dans ce que je croyais être le sauvetage de DENVER.

Si on reprend mes publications dès le début (soit à partir du 02/02/2015) et jusquau  08/08/2016 jamais je nai évoqué le mot euthanasie ni même léventualité pour la simple et bonne raison quil nen avait pas  été question, en tout cas, personne ne men avait parlé..

Jai commencé à faire des publications avec le mot euthanasie à partir du           08/08/2016 _(et encore, jai transcris le mot « sursis », premier mot que lon ma fait entendre)_  parce quon men a parlé et que lon me la demandé, pour sauver (ou sortir) DENVER.
Je nai rien inventé, je le promets.
Je naurais jamais fais décrits contraires à la morale, contraire à la vérité  sans quon me lai demandé et encore moins sans autorisation.
Alors soit, à cette annonce, jai certainement manqué de sang froid, jai laissé mon émotionnel menvahir et prendre le dessus et jai rédigé ce quon me demandait en pensant uniquement au sauvetage de DENVER.

Je naurais pas du. Jai manqué dexpérience, de connaissances,  de professionnalisme..que sais-je encore ? Mais  je suis sincèrement affligée davoir été aussi nulle en pensant bien faire.

Ne voulant pas faire plus de chaos par mes maladresses, mon incompétence au sein dune institution jarrêterais là mes publications pour DENVER et les autres loulous ainsi que dans ma catastrophique « implication » dans la PA.
En aucune façon mon but navait été de nuire au refuge,  aux loulous et encore moins à DENVER.

Je nai agis quavec autorisation et  par la volonté de faire bien,   uniquement la volonté daider  DENVER.
Apparemment jai très mal fait voire, jai peut-mis à mal une institution  et mis en danger DENVER.
Je sais que de présenter des excuses écrites ne rattrape pas les grossières, erreurs, démarches etc mais je nai que les mots pour le faire.
Si ces personnes concernées, qui mont jugées certainement à juste titre, me lisent et  même si je vous lai dit de vive voix et dune manière bien piteuse,  une fois encore,  je suis infiniment désolée de vous avoir choquées, je suis infiniment désolée de navoir pas été à la hauteur. Je vous avoue que la honte me couvre.
Il est évident que  jaccepte vos remarques, votre jugement  et votre irritation  davoir voulu moccuper de ce qui ne me regardait pas et surtout  sans qualification et sans compétence.
Je ne causerai plus de tort à qui que ce soit.
Jaurais du rester à ma place de bénévole novice. Jen prends conscience. Trop tard me direz-vous !
Je reconnais quil faut avoir de solides dispositions pour agir en faveur de la protection animale et que je nen suis pas capable et que jaurais du me cantonner à promener les loulous.


*Avant de partir, de tout coeur, du plus profond de mon être, je voudrais vous remercier, vous,  toutes les filles pour le soutien que vous m'avez apporté.*

Je mautorise encore quelques mots :

*DENVER, si tu savais combien je suis désolée.*
*Je suis obligée de te lâcher ta patoune.*
*Je te promets que je prierai de toutes mes forces pour que tu puisses avoir TA famille.*
*Tu resteras à jamais dans mon cur*
*Je te demande PARDON.*

----------


## bouletosse



----------


## Daysie433

*votre dernier message Mimi L me brise le coeur
ne vous reprochez rien surtout !

vous avez seulement agi par "amour pour Denver" pour essayer de lui trouver un foyer où il aurait pu terminer sa vie au chaud et entouré d'amour*  :: *comment vous reprocher cela ?

j'espère que personne ne vous en voudra, vous y avez mis "vos tripes" et "votre coeur" courage 
je me permets de vous embrasser bien fort*  ::

----------


## bouletosse

c'est quoi ce délire ??? !!!!!
la SPA de MOREE a sa petite fierté !! surtout ne pas dire que maintenant NOUS PRATIQUONS L'EUTHANASIE!

oui, c'est tellement plus simple de " taper" sur Mimi , qui ELLE cherche une solution pour Denver.

Mais venez vous exprimer ! sur ce post ! 
je vous attends !!!!
j'aimerais, comme beaucoup, avoir des explications !!!

Et peut être oui peut être je ne ferais pas une diffusion en masse sur vos agissements!! 

Je vous attends !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pardon ce n'est pas "NOUS" pratiquons mais *VOUS PRATIQUEZ L'EUTHANASIE !!!*

----------


## Petite Etoile

Mimi, ici on sait tous que tu as agi avec ton coeur et toute la sincérité et l'intégrité qui vont avec.

Et ce ne sera pas remis en question, je me permets de parler au nom des autres personnes bienvaillantes qui soutiennent ta démarche de sauver Denver et qui joignent leur force à la tienne pour qu'enfin Denver soit heureux en famille.
Démarche ô combien noble et légitime.

De mon point de vue c'est tout à ton honneur d'avoir dit la vérité sur l'épée de Damoclès que constitue cette date. Cela est cohérent par rapport à ton implication envers Denver et rendait compte de la réelle urgence vitale pour lui d'être adopté.

Aussi ne t'accable pas, et ne dénigre pas ce que tu as fait. Il  se trouve juste que cette institution  a du mal à assumer l'acte qu'elle a posé, et qu'elle aurait souhaité rester confidentiel... 
Ne sois pas dupe de cela.

Les recherches continuent, plus que jamais. 
Reviens-nous.

----------


## Mimi L

*Anaïs, Bouletosse, Petite Etoile je vous remercie de votre soutien, de votre compréhension, de vos compliments et je prends les bisous, les embrassades et tout ce qui ressemble à  de l'amour, seul moteur pour faire avancer le monde.
*
*Je voudrais toutefois  préciser et insister que ce n'est pas a SPA  qui me "condamne", mais certaines personnes qu'il faut  comprendre.
Ce sont des personnes qui sont dans la PA depuis fort longtemps, très actives, très impliquées  et très compétentes.
Si j'ai eu la faiblesse de répondre à certaines attentes (que je considère comme justes et respectables et émanant de personnes tout aussi respectables) je n'ai à en prendre qu'à moi même.
Je pensais sincèrement être dans le droit chemin.
Je le répète, je n'ai rien inventé pour "faire pleurer les gens" et je n'ai mentionné que sur autorisation.
Je voudrais juste rebondir sur le fait que le Refuge n'a pas pour principe de pratiquer d'euthanasie. Pas du tout.
Pour de plus amples renseignements,  je ne voudrais surtout pas publier de bêtises, je vous recommande des contacts que je vous donnerai en MP.
Alors, SVP les filles, malgré la colère ou l'incompréhension, pas de diffusion erronées sur le Refuge de Morée, je n'ai sans doute pas été assez claire dans mon précédent message (comme quoi, je manque réellement de capacités) ....
*

----------


## bouletosse

Mimi je sais très bien que la SPA pratique peu l'euthanasie et  avant même pas du tout

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis en colère, très en colère...

Courage Mimi 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Anaïs, Bouletosse, Petite Etoile je vous remercie de votre soutien, de votre compréhension, de vos compliments et je prends les bisous, les embrassades et tout ce qui ressemble à  de l'amour, seul moteur pour faire avancer le monde.
> *
> *Je voudrais toutefois  préciser et insister que ce n'est pas a SPA  qui me "condamne", mais certaines personnes qu'il faut  comprendre.
> Ce sont des personnes qui sont dans la PA depuis fort longtemps, très actives, très impliquées  et très compétentes.
> Si j'ai eu la faiblesse de répondre à certaines attentes (que je considère comme justes et respectables et émanant de personnes tout aussi respectables) je n'ai à en prendre qu'à moi même.
> Je pensais sincèrement être dans le droit chemin, d'autant qu'en regardant sur le forum, il y a beaucoup de personnes qui mentionnent les dates euthanasies.
> Je le répète, je n'ai rien inventé pour "faire pleurer les gens" et je n'ai mentionné que sur autorisation.
> Je voudrais juste rebondir sur le fait que le Refuge n'a pas pour principe de pratiquer d'euthanasie. Pas du tout.
> Pour de plus amples renseignements,  je ne voudrais surtout pas publier de bêtises, je vous recommande des contacts que je vous donnerai en MP.
> ...


*Justement, moi je ne comprends pas*

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bon sang, en quoi ces personnes voient-elles le mal dans le  fait de diffuser une information tangible, quand c'est pour sauver une vie!!!
Eh quoi, il y des grades dans la Pa, pour avoir légitimité à batailler pour trouver une famille à un pauvre toutou qui n'a jamais trouvé l'affection?
Est-ce que ces personnes si compétentes se sont bougées comme tu l'as fait pour lui?
Je m'irrite car là les égos enflés ne font pas avancer les choses.

----------


## bouletosse

Et si ce n'est pas la SPA qui te "condamne" bah on s'en fou hein 

J'invite ces "personnes très compétentes, actives dans la PA...." à nous aider pour Denver
Nous avons cruellement besoin de leurs "compétences et réactivités" !!!!!!!! pour sauver Denver.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je confirme que la spa de Morée n'a pas pour réputation d'euthanasier les animaux qu'elle a sous sa protection.
Mais comme Bouletosse je ne comprends pas que des personnes dans la Pa fassent un procès à Mimi, alors qu'elle a agi avec conscience et honnêteté.

Sic...
En attendant, Denver est tout seul dans son box pour la énième nuit, ce n'est pas l'aider que de débattre d'autre chose que de son SAUVETAGE.

----------


## Mimi L

Je vous lis les filles ! ne pensez pas parce que je ne réponds pas à chacune ou dans l'instant que je vous lâche !...je suis pour l l'instant anéantie, je me remets en question XXL et je pense à DENVER.....

----------


## bouletosse

De mon côtés Les diffusions continuent  pour le loulou

rectifié

----------


## Petite Etoile

continuent PAS pour le loulou, tu veux dire, continuent pout le loulou, hein, Bouletosse!!!
Hein pour!

----------


## bouletosse

> Je vous lis les filles ! ne pensez pas parce que je ne réponds pas à chacune ou dans l'instant que je vous lâche !...je suis pour l l'instant anéantie, je me remets en question XXL et je pense à DENVER.....


vous n'avez pas à vous remettre en question !!! 
Il arrive souvent dans la PA....que certaines personnes s'en prennent à d'autre à cause (comme dit Petite Etoile) de leurs égos surdimensionnés. 

Laissez couler

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> continuent PAS pour le loulou, tu veux dire, continuent pout le loulou, hein, Bouletosse!!!
> Hein pour!


Oui pardon ! elles CONTINUENT !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Et Mimi, si tu regardes ta Conscience, je suis certaine que tu me dirais que tu e totalement en accord avec toi-même, et ça c'est capital, alors "laisse tomber la neige", comme disent les légionnaires.
Et un vieux sage te dirait: "Ce qui est fait avec le coeur est inscrit pour l'éternité". :: 

Allez, hauts les coeurs!

----------


## krissou

Alors là, franchement les reproches que certains peuvent te faire, c'est le summum de la bêtise ! 
Mimi tu as fait un travail épatant et je ne vois pas qui pourrait se permettre de te critiquer parce que tu as simplement dit la vérité : à savoir l'euthanasie programmée de Denver. (D'autant plus que tu avais l'aval de Morée).
Ecoute ton coeur et reprend vite ce que tu sais si bien faire : défendre Denver et lui chercher un autre avenir !
Des esprits critiques et des donneurs de leçons, il y en aura toujours. Mais pourquoi les écoutes tu ? tu veux abandonner Denver ? c'est lui qui devrait subir les conséquences de ces sornettes ? Lui, qui a tant besoin d'aide ?
Mimi, poursuis ton but la tête haute et le coeur vaillant comme tu l'as toujours fait. 
Nous sommes avec toi et avec Denver. 
Il a besoin de toi, et lui il est très satisfait de ton travail dans la PA ! Alors s'il te plait, n'abandonne pas, ne l'abandonne pas.

----------


## Petite Etoile

100 pour cent d'accord avec vous les filles, ou les gars si Bouletosse est un gars!

----------


## catis

Si tu savais les insultes,les jalousies,les attaques,les comptes bloqués que j'ai eu à subir,il y a des filles qui n'ont que ça à faire,elles ne bossent  pas et passent leur temps derrière leurs claviers à emmerder et à juger les autres,parce-que bien entendu elles auraient tellement mieux fait que moi....Maintenant je fais comme je peux,au mieux,avec des conneries,et des bonnes choses,je suis humaine.
Toi aussi Mimi,c'est pareil,laisse couler,même si ça fait mal,même si ça empêche de dormir,et continue ton combat pour Denver.Calmement,en reprenant sagement les choses avec la SPA,ne le laisse pas tomber,il n' à que toi,on va lui trouver sa famille.

----------


## Petite Etoile

oui-oui-oui-Cathys, on va lui trouver sa famille.


J' adore cette phrase!!!
J'adore!!! Merci!

----------


## catis

J'ai partagé sur la page face book d'eric marouani(rottweiller adoption)qui a des amis plutôt habitués aux chiens pas faciles...

----------


## bouletosse

> 100 pour cent d'accord avec vous les filles, ou les gars si Bouletosse est un gars!


 je suis bien une fille 

et bien on continu et on ne lâche RIEN pour Denver

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je veins de reprendre le post... Je suis sideree... Mais c est quoi ,ce delire... ca derange certaines personnes que grace a toi Denver a connu des moments de bonheur!! Ne le lache pas ,tu as ete top,top, tu as cree une chaine de solidarite extraordinaire, que ce qui te critiques en fasse autant...lacher Denver maintenant c est le codamne, c est difficule pour toi , mais il y a des gens qui te soutiennent.. je relirais tout ca calmement domain, et j espere te revoir sur ce post pour Denver..

----------


## Mimi L

Quoi vous dire les filles ?...à part MERCI...mais cela n'empêche pas que je n'arrive pas à la cheville de certaines personnes.
Je vous assure que je n'aurais jamais autant d'actif, autant de résultats, autant de dispositions, autant de courage.
J'ai beaucoup à apprendre.
Je respecte le travail fait et je préfère rendre hommage plutôt que sombrer dans une riposte dont je ne suis pas à la hauteur...un peu comme une  manifestation muette avec un lâcher de ballons blancs en guise de respect aux personnes qui ont bien oeuvré et d'excuses de ce que j'ai mal fait.
Je ne pense qu'aux animaux et ne veux voir qu'eux.
Une "guerre" d''humain n'a jamais fait avancer une cause.

En revanche, en guise de merci pour vous les filles (et oui, peut-être aussi  des garçons !)...comme je ne peux pas insérer de vidéo sur Rescue, vous pouvez visionner une tite vidéo prise hier avec DENVER sur la page FB de "mon" association _(dont je suis secrétaire-adjointe et "facebookeuse"...je me donne des titres ronflants pour éponger un peu mon désarroi !...de toute façon, naturellement, j'ai les chevilles qui enflent...un peu plus..un peu moins!!!!)._

Voici le lien : https://www.facebook.com/Aunomdetousleschats/

----------


## Petite Etoile

Merci Mimi! Oh Denver! Bisous bisous chouchou!

----------


## Daysie433

https://www.facebook.com/Aunomdetous...=3&amp;theater

----------


## Petite Etoile

*Visualisons* Denver dans *son* jardin chez *sa* famille!

----------


## catis

Sincèrement,mimi,tu dois tenir,n'écoute pas les connes,et fait au mieux.Bouletosse me connait depuis longtemps,je me suis fait pirater ma page FB,pourrir mon asso,démontée par tous les bout,et j'ai râlé,hurlé,gueulé,mais je suis toujours là pour les loulous...Avec des ratées,des erreurs,et alors,il n'y a que ceux qui ne font rien qui ne se trompe pas.Ca doit-être le cas de tes détracteuses...(Au fait bouletosse,tu as un feulement de gnongnon avant le calin...il est toujours là...)accroche toi,on va trouver sa famille à Denver,il n'est vraiment pas ok congénères?même les filles?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il doit être bien seul et desespere Denver, aujourd hui .. C est certainement ces grands de la Pa  , qui t ont juges qui lui tiennent compagnie..Tu n as rien a te reprocher, ne le lache pas lui et Bambi..
 J espere que tu retourneras void Denver, car tu es son lien et son Espoir.

----------


## krissou

> Quoi vous dire les filles ?...à part MERCI...mais cela n'empêche pas que je n'arrive pas à la cheville de certaines personnes.
> Je vous assure que je n'aurais jamais autant d'actif, autant de résultats, autant de dispositions, autant de courage.
> J'ai beaucoup à apprendre.
> Je respecte le travail fait et je préfère rendre hommage plutôt que sombrer dans une riposte dont je ne suis pas à la hauteur...un peu comme une  manifestation muette avec un lâcher de ballons blancs en guise de respect aux personnes qui ont bien oeuvré et d'excuses de ce que j'ai mal fait.


Bon Mimi, quand tu auras fini ton petit coup de déprime : "je suis nulle, les autres font mieux que moi, j'arrête tout, etc. etc"", tu nous feras signe ?
Parce que, concrètement, si tu arrêtes tout, c'est qui qui va sauver Denver ? hein ?

----------


## Lilouminou5

Tiens bon mimi on est de tout coeur avec toi .Si quelqu'un peut aider Denver qu'il se manifeste .  ::  ::

----------


## bouletosse

> Bon Mimi, quand tu auras fini ton petit coup de déprime : "je suis nulle, les autres font mieux que moi, j'arrête tout, etc. etc"", tu nous feras signe ?
> Parce que, concrètement, si tu arrêtes tout, c'est qui qui va sauver Denver ? hein ?


Voui parce que vous Loinnnnnn d'être nulle !
Bien au contraire

----------


## Mimi L

Hey ohhhh  Krissou, tu m'chambres là  ::  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..bah, devines ça me déstabilise quand même ! 

Sincèrement, je ne pensais vraiment pas faire mal.
Aussi, je ne veux absolument pas desservir DENVER ni qui que ce soit d'ailleurs et je pense que je n'aurais pas du publier mon texte car ça devient un  soucis d'humains qui va faire du tort à DENVER.

Alors se remobiliser en restant dans les clous et en faisant au mieux pour ne nuire à personne (ce qui n'était pas mon intention non plus !).

Je me ressaisis - hein Krissou  ::  !!!! ...mais est-ce que pourrais sauver DENVER ????...moi toute seule  non !....c'est la grande chaîne humaine....ce sont vous toutes qui soutenez et partagez pour DENVER qui m'y aideront ... c'est un "travail" d'équipe, pas d'une seule personne.
Sans vous, sans toutes/tous  les autres belles personnes de tous les coins de France, je ne peux rien.

Alors, juste rappeler qu'il ne faut en aucun cas mentionner certain mot....

*Pour rappel*, afin que tout soit bien clair (si je ne l'ai pas été ) :

*- DENVER n'est pas OK chats, n'est pas OK chiens
- Sa potentielle famille doit être capable de venir jusqu'au Refuge pour rencontrer dirigeants et personnel, faire connaissance avec lui pour pouvoir l'emmener.
*
*Et enfin, voici la publication FB* :

 DENVER magnifique croisé Berger d'Anatolie – 7 ans - recueilli par  le Refuge de Morée il y a 4 ans ½ est maintenant en dispositif Famille  d’Accueil définitive et doit absolument sortir du Refuge. 
 Son histoire, forcément, personne ne la connaît vraiment. 
 DENVER aurait été pris pour être « gardien » d’un terrain d’entreprise (ou quelque chose du genre !). 
  DENVER, n’a jamais connu les rapports humains, ni les caresses, ni la  douceur l’un foyer. Par conséquent il est devenu assez indépendant et  silencieux … même si depuis quelque temps, à force de patience et  d’amour, DENVER vient vers la main qui se tend, attends les câlins et en  fait en retour. 
 DENVER c’est une masse de gentillesse et de  calme. Même s’il est assez imposant en apparence, il ne prend de la  place que par son charme et un bon panier. 
 DENVER aura besoin d’une famille avec un jardin (même petit) clôturé et sans autre animal. 
  Vu son gabarit de base, sa vie toujours en extérieur, son état de santé  s’est assez vite dégradé au niveau du train arrière, il ne peut plus  marcher longtemps et s’affaisse très vite . Outre son arthrose, sa  dysplasie, il a aussi un problème neurologique qui provoque une  compression de la moëlle épinière ...pattes arrière qui ne répondent  plus. Le matin, il a beaucoup de mal à se lever. 
 Nous lui avons  fait perdre un peu de poids pour  soulager  ses  douleurs. Mais, il ne  peut plus rester longtemps debout ou en ballade. 
 Depuis quelque temps, il bénéficie de séances d’ostéopathie qui semblent lui faire du bien. 
  A court ou moyen terme, la paralysie et l'incontinence s''installeront  si DENVER reste en box (conditions de vie extérieure incompatibles, il  lui faut un minimum d'activité pour se re-muscler et l'entraîner à ses  mouvements etc). 
 Une vie en famille l'aidera à un mieux être, y compris psychologique car  maintenant, il se laisse aller à la déprime. 
 Une vie en famille l’aiderait à moins décliner (physiquement comme moralement) 
 On ne peur rien présager mais sa durée de vie est de toute façon réduite. 
 SA VIE en BOX le CONDAMNE 
 C’est un véritable APPEL au SECOURS pour DENVER  
 SVP AIDEZ NOUS à le SAUVER  
 DENVER bénéficie du dispositif Famille d’Accueil définitive 
 Pour rappel :  
  « Le contrat Famille d’Accueil de la SPA permet aux animaux de ses  refuges, en échec d’adoption de trouver un foyer. Ce contrat concerne  tous les animaux qui sont depuis trop longtemps en refuge. La famille  accueillera l’animal jusqu’à son décès. Celui-ci demeure propriété de la  SPA, qui prend en charge les frais vétérinaires et la nourriture. » http://familledaccueil.spa.asso.fr/devenez-famille-daccueil


* CONTACT : SPA MOREE 
*
* Les Grandes Bretonnières 41160 MOREE* 
* tél 02.54.82.09.79.* 
* mail moree@la-spa.fr*

----------


## Patricia45

Et bien, chapeau, MIMI L, pour tout ce que vous faites pour ce loulou qui mérite de trouver le bonheur.
Peu de gens s'investissent autant pour un chien.
J'espère de tout coeur que votre persévérance sera récompensée et que DENVER pourra sortir rapidement du refuge pour finir sa vie entouré et aimé.
 à vous de vous battre comme vous le faites pour lui.

*Et surtout n'écoutez pas les critiques car il y aura toujours des gens pour démolir le travail des amis des animaux.
*
*Ne pensez qu'à DENVER !!!!

*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Patricia 45, c est tres tres juste ce que vous dites, Merci de votre soutien a Mimi...et a Denver.

----------


## krissou

:: Ouf ! je crois que Mimi a retrouvé ses esprits et son but (qui est aussi notre but à tous et à toutes) : sortir Denver de son box.
PS : désolée Mimi de t'avoir un peu chambrée pour te faire réagir !...

----------


## Mimi L

Alors comment vous dire ?.....à la lecture de vos messages, je cherche un synonyme de MERCI...voire un synonyme de MERCI BEAUCOUP ....voire un synonyme de MERCI BEAUCOUP LES FILLES de votre soutien ...mais je ne trouve pas !...alors je vous envoie les boum boum de mon p'tit coeur... :: ....

Pour les personnes qui n'auraient pas encore vu la vidéo de vendredi dernier de DENVER lors d'une sortie exceptionnelle au bord de l'eau, voici le lien :

https://www.facebook.com/elisabeth.blaud/videos/pcb.10205341428375602/10205341262211448/?type=3&theater

 alors, oui, je n'avais pas précisé : mes talents de  vidéaste n'ont pas été validés par une grande école quant aux commentaires...no  comment !...mais on peut y voir notre magnifique DENVER, un minimum content...c'est la seule chose qui compte ...

Il y a un refuge du Loir-et-Cher qui a eu la gentillesse de mettre la publication _(de mon précédent message)_ sur son FB : *total respect* ...là encore un synonyme de MERCI et en cours de recherche ...donc en attendant, là aussi : *les boum boum de mon p'tit coeur*  :: ...et là je peux en donner, j'en ai des milliers !

*Justement, cette vidéo ajoutée à une publication a eu pas mal de partages....il faut continuer...un maximum.
*
Aussi, *Les Filles*  _(je pense qu'il n'y a que des filles sur ce post ...si messieurs, il y a, je vous en prie, ne m'en tenez pas rigueur)_...je fais encore appel à vous !
Même si toujours espoir d'une famille pour DENVER, je vais tenter la possibilité d'une pension/refuge pour ...au cas où !
De mon côté, je commence à faire  des recherches dans les départements limitrophes au 41 (Loir-et-Cher) mais je ne trouve pas grand'chose !.._(je ne dois pas faire les bonnes recherches)_ si vous avez des idées, des adresses, des coordonnées : je suis là pour vous écouter !...enfin, pour vous lire ....
Je voudrais pouvoir présenter un projet qui tient la route et ne pas faire de faux pas.

Est-ce que quelqu'un me suit ?????????????

*Tout essayer pour DENVER...tout....
Il est difficile de parler de DENVER en évitant l'émotionnel...je m'y applique cependant ....ne pas penser....juste espérer....*

----------


## Daysie433

https://www.facebook.com/elisabeth.b...=3&amp;theater

----------


## cacaoisis

bravo Mimi pour tout ce que vous faîtes mais il y a toujours des personnes avec un ego surdimensionné pour critiquer et juger !!! c'est notre Monde! l'essentiel c'est de continuer à faire ce que nous pouvons pour sauver les animaux en detresse et fermer nos oreilles aux calomnies auxquelles j'ai eu droit aussi mais cela ne m'empêche pas de continuer, au contraire! cela me motive je vous trouve admirable! merci de vous battre pour Denver comme beaucoup d'autres avec mon soutien et mes remerciements

----------


## Mimi L

* pour tous vos messages d’encouragement et autre…ça fait vraiment du bien et oui, ça rebooste (ça te va ça Krissou ??? …et les autres ?????…) vous lire et vous relire quand tout se dérobe sous mes pieds….et ça arrive souvent …..*

*J’ouvre une parenthèse* :
*Quand je m’adresse  à vous toutes, je m’adresse à LES FILLES …paske vous êtes Mes Filles chouchoutes - je parle aussi au nom de DENVER - mais maintenant, je suis presque sûre qu’il y à des garçons !!!! il y a des « like » qui le laisse penser !...et vraiment si garçons il y a,  super  ! Enfin des hommes qui s’intéressent aux loulous en général et à DENVER ! N’hésitez pas à vous manifester sur l’actualité de DENVER, si vous avez des conseils, des « états d’âme » …même si c’est pour nous dire « hey oh les filles, faut pas ceci ou faut pas cela » !...tous les conseils sont bons à prendre, ne vous sentez pas exclus…participez !* 
*Je ferme la parenthèse*

Nouvelle parenthèse :
La dame de l’Ardèche m’a rappelée aujourd’hui.
En discutant un peu plus avec elle, j’ai découvert une femme d’une humanité profonde.  Elle avait envisagé pas mal de choses  pour pouvoir éventuellement accueillir DENVER.
Elle était prête à toutes les visites. 
Mais elle comprend  le fait que le refuge ne  puisse pas laisser partir  DENVER si loin et sans voir les adoptants.
Elle regrette vraiment de ne pas pouvoir être celle qui aurait pu donner à DENVER une belle fin de vie.
Un sentiment de « peut-être une belle occasion loupée » m’envahit.
Ne pas se morfondre sur ce qui ne peut pas  être.
La baguette magique n’est pas en ma possession…malheureusement….
_
J’ai reçu un SOS pour une petite chienne en « sursis » …on lui cherche une FA dans le 07 !....je lui en ai fait part, elle est prête à la sauver. Respect Madame_.

Je ferme la  2ème parenthèse


Nouvelle parenthèse 3 :
Toujours afin d’être au plus juste, je voudrais faire le point sur la  question parue sur FB _(suite à publication)_ « peut-on aller promener DENVER ? » à laquelle  j’ai  répondu que « oui, bien sûr ».

Pour être très précise : oui, bien sûr pour ballades sur le site du refuge  uniquement.
En attendant de trouver SA famille, DENVER attend les propositions de bénévoles qui seraient prêt(e) à donner une ou 2 heures par semaine (ou plus …) pour lui consacrer du temps en attendant de trouver SA famille.
L’idéal serait qu’il y ait un(e) bénévole _(ou plusieurs si vous être un couple, amis etc)_ par jour pour sortir DENVER.
Cela lui ferait le plus grand bien, lui permettrait de se remuscler, d’être brossé et ça lui ferait du bien au moral.
Alors oui, effectivement, après cette promenade, soins etc …il retournerait en box….oui…mais quitte à y être de toute façon, autant lui rendre ses journées plus agréables avec ses moments d’occupation et d’humains qui le chouchouteraient.
Jusqu’à maintenant, personne de s’est encore  manifesté, mais au moins pour ça, j’espère que les volontaires vont se faire connaître….
1…2….3…partez…..

Je ferme la 3ème parenthèse

 
Nouvelle parenthèse 4 :

Hier, je lançais l’idée  - enfin, cette idée ne vient pas de moi,  des Filles l’ont eue  à ma place  - de lui trouver une pension/refuge _(bien sûr pas dans un box tout  seul toute la journée, je ne sais comment présenter, comme une maison de retraite vous voyez ? mais je pense que vous m’aurez comprise)._
Je ne sais pas si cette idée sera validée par le Refuge, je n’ai pas encore demandé donc, pour l’instant, ça reste  juste une idée….
Je ferme la parenthèse
 
Voilà « mon » DENVER où j’en suis  ….

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ce serait chouette en effet que Denver puisse sortir régulièrement de son box grâce à la venue de nouvelles-nouveaux- bénévoles!
Ca lui ferait du bien à l'âme et aux pattes!

La dame de l'Ardèche est certainement sincère, mais encore un point qui ne "colle"pas, alors pas de regret pour continuer à aller de l'avant!
Gros bisou, Denver chéri! Tu touches des coeurs, mon ami!

----------


## aurore27

Je suis complètement d'accord avec tout le monde, MimiL, tu ne lâche pas, tu continues à te battre pour lui et tu nous auras derrière toi pour te soutenir, t'encourager, partager avec toi pour Denver. Trouver 1 "maison de retraite" qui puisse le prendre en attendant son adoption. En lisant les commentaires, j'ai pensé au refuge de l'association A.V.A. Je ne sais plus où il se trouve mais pourquoi ne pas essayer de la contacter (je crois qu'elle a une page sur FB) pour voir si elle pourrait prendre Denver en attendant son adoption ? On continue de ptg pour lui partout et on va y arriver. Si quelqu'un peut me faire parvenir des affichettes pour lui afin que je puisse les coller chez les commerçants qui voudront (mon imprimante ne fonctionne pas très bien) ; contactez-moi en mp. Comme disait Coluche : ON COMPTE SUR VOUS ! Ptg sur fb

----------


## Vegane7

FB créé de mon côté pour Denver :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Petite Etoile

Merci à vous, Végan7!

----------


## Mimi L

MERCI Petite Etoile :: , MERCI Vegan7  :: 

Je n'ai rien de nouveau aujourd'hui, même pas une réponse de bénévole  pour aller le promener - à moins que quelqu'un y aille et que je ne le  sache pas .....

Ah, si, j'ai une réponse négative d'un refuge qui recueille les vieux  chiens, les cas désespérés etc mais leur quota est dépassé....pfff.....pas le moral....

----------


## Petite Etoile

Garde le cap, Mimi! Envoies une pichenette sur cette nouvelle, il faut poursuivre le marathon!

Allez, WINNER!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Pourquoi vous n allez pas sur :
 Moteur de recherche -Google 
Pension pour Chen Villetrun , aide au top - 
 Il y a Marie christinne, qui a déjà aidee une amie pour son chien,
a lire peut être..

----------


## krissou

> Je n'ai rien de nouveau aujourd'hui, même pas une réponse de bénévole  pour aller le promener - à moins que quelqu'un y aille et que je ne le  sache pas .....


Peut-être ouvrir un post dans la rubrique "recherche bénévoles" ?

----------


## cacaoisis

je vous ai proposé d'appeler SOS FOYER CHIENS AGES SAINT VALLIER dans le O6 (Mme LENFANT Tél 0636885731 où les chiens sont vraiment choyés et heureux en attendant leur nouvelle famille.  Si elle avait de la place DENVER serait vraiment bien en attendant sa nouvelle famille

----------


## Mimi L

Claire, j'ai appelé cette dame, très très gentille et compréhensive ! Malheureusement pas de possibilités pour DENVER...quota maximum atteint + d'autres qui sont en attente de rentrer.
Elle m'a redirigée vers 2 autres numéros...

----------


## lpalexis

Bonjour,

Relancé sur AIV LOIR ET CHER https://www.facebook.com/AIV-Loir-et...c_location=ufi

----------


## Roukmoutt

Vous avez pris contact ,avec Marie Christinne, peut être qu Elle serait touchee par le parlours de Denver..
 Ce serait peut être une nouvelle piste..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vu le peu de reponses positives actuellement...

----------


## CHAT DU GUETTO

Je viens de lire les commentaires et si ce n'était pas si dramatique ca me ferait rire ...
L'absurde et le dangereux est de faire croire qu'un refuge est un hôtel 5 étoiles et que les animaux y sont en vacances.
Le terme euthanasie gêne ? mais c'est une réalité quand un animal souffre ou que la souffrance est plus importante que l'espoir alors c'est ce qui est pratiqué quelque soit l'endroit non ?

Ne te remets pas en question sur tes posts pour sauver ce petit coeur , tu as eu entièrement raison de le faire car si il peut avoir une chance de le sortir du box et bien  il faut la prendre.
Sinon effectivement ce sera l'euthanasie .... 

Bénévole = personne de coeur qui prend sur son temps de vie pour aider , sans contrepartie , avec une seule idée en tête : aider !! .. ceux qui te jettent la pierre feraient bien d'apprendre à  respecter le coeur des autres.

J'espère qu'une famille va se présenter et donner une chance a Denver ... certes ce ne sera pas pour 15 ans mais cette famille aura eu le coeur de lui donner quelques semaines ou mois de bonheur !!! 

SVP aidez DENVER !!

----------


## DIL953

Bonjour,

je suis vraiment touché par Denver, je voudrais juste une info, on a une maison avec jardin clôturé, seulement on a déjà une chienne et un chat, est ce incompatible pour Denver?

Merci d'avance

----------


## aurore27

Bonjour Dil953, je vous recommande d'aller voir la fiche d'identité créé pour Denver dans les 1ères pages de ce post : vous aurez votre réponse. 

Merci de vous intéresser à lui.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais qui dit qu une x dans une famille, avec de l amour, une vie interressante, une vie de famille il ne soit pas compatible?

----------


## Mimi L

Rouckmout,
Depuis la dernière fois que vous m'avez conseillé ce site, j 'y suis allée, effectivement lorsque l'on n'est pas inscrit on obtient un bel affichage comme vous le décrivez.
Je me suis donc inscrite, j'ai laissé un message d'urgence dans les "demandes" pour être contactée : aucune réponse
J'ai contacté plusieurs personnes que j'ai sélectionné suivant les critères (1,99€ par appel + prix d'une communication), j'ai laissé des messages sur répondeur : à ce jour aucune réponse non plus
Il est vrai que se sont ont encore les vacances pour certains

Je tiens à préciser que  même si je ne mentionne pas tout sur le fil de l'actualité  (par oubli ! par manque  de réponse etc...) toutes les pistes qui me sont  communiquées ici, en MP et sur ma boite mail, je ne néglige rien ! J e ne laisse passer  aucune piste et aucun conseil.

Egalement, j'ai bien contacté la (et les personnes) que m'a conseillé Claire.
D'autres conseils et propositions m'ont été donnés par MP : j'ai bien tout fait.
J'ai envoyé des mails très complets à tous les contacts conseillés et j'ai  même "embauché" une Fille très active d'ici  (pour téléphoner derrière mes mails) à ma place sur mes créneaux de travail. MERCI précieuse aide, tu te reconnaitras  :: 

Rien n'est écarté. 

Malgré les recherches, les aides d'asso, d'indépendants etc qui ne me connaissent pas, qui m'écoutent et font le maximum pour trouver une solution...là l'instant précis où j'écris : rien ne se décante.
Je suivrais donc le précieux conseils de beaucoup d'entre vous : ne rien lâcher...

Je vous remercie toutes ...et tous pour toutes les pistes que vous m'indiquez... pour vos beaux messages de soutien. Je remercie toutes et tous qui partagez et relancez..
MERCI à toi CHAT DU GHETTO pour ta définition du bénévole ! il est vrai que j'en avais oublié le sens cela servira à d'autres....

NE RIEN LÂCHER.....

----------


## Mimi L

Rouckmout,
Depuis la dernière fois que vous m'avez conseillé ce site, j 'y suis allée, effectivement lorsque l'on n'est pas inscrit on obtient un bel affichage comme vous le décrivez.
Je me suis donc inscrite, j'ai laissé un message d'urgence dans les "demandes" pour être contactée : aucune réponse
J'ai contacté plusieurs personnes que j'ai sélectionné suivant les critères (1,99€ par appel + prix d'une communication), j'ai laissé des messages sur répondeur : à ce jour aucune réponse non plus
Il est vrai que se sont ont encore les vacances pour certains

Je tiens à préciser que  même si je ne mentionne pas tout sur le fil de l'actualité  (par oubli ! par manque  de réponse etc...) toutes les pistes qui me sont  communiquées ici, en MP et sur ma boite mail, je ne néglige rien ! J e ne laisse passer  aucune piste et aucun conseil.

Egalement, j'ai bien contacté la (et les personnes) que m'a conseillé Claire.
D'autres conseils et propositions m'ont été donnés par MP : j'ai bien tout fait.
J'ai envoyé des mails très complets à tous les contacts conseillés et j'ai  même "embauché" une Fille très active d'ici  (pour téléphoner derrière mes mails) à ma place sur mes créneaux de travail. MERCI précieuse aide, tu te reconnaitras  :: 

Rien n'est écarté. 

Malgré les recherches, les aides d'asso, d'indépendants etc qui ne me connaissent pas, qui m'écoutent et font le maximum pour trouver une solution...là l'instant précis où j'écris : rien ne se décante.
Je suivrais donc le précieux conseils de beaucoup d'entre vous : ne rien lâcher...

Je vous remercie toutes ...et tous pour toutes les pistes que vous m'indiquez... pour vos beaux messages de soutien. Je remercie toutes et tous qui partagez et relancez..
MERCI à toi CHAT DU GHETTO pour ta définition du bénévole ! il est vrai que j'en avais oublié le sens cela servira à d'autres....

NE RIEN LÂCHER.....

----------


## Roukmoutt

Et bien je suis vraiment decue pour Denver, car cette personne post une annonce ,pour garder des chiens ou un est en plus Elle dit qu Elle a depannee une collegue..je n ai pas vue le prix de l appel..

----------


## Mimi L

*xxxxx*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Et bien on peut tous faire des dons, si c est le bonheur et une nouvelle vie au bout de la route.

----------


## bouletosse

> Et bien on peut tous faire des dons, si c est le bonheur et une nouvelle vie au bout de la route.




et lancer une cagnotte sur FB sur mes plus de 900 ptg, je pense que certaines personnes seraient ok pour un ch'tit don (enfin j'espère...)

----------


## Léa02

je n'ai pas lu toute l'histoire de Denver jusque là mais j'imagine qu'un covoiturage a été envisagé et n'est pas possible ?

en tout cas je suis ok pour faire un petit don dès que la cagnotte sera mise en place.

----------


## Mimi L

MERCI pour vos réponses et MERCI au nouvelles et nouveaux !
Pour répondre à Léa, dans l'hypothèse où cela pourrait être fait !....(vraiment au conditionnel) un Taxi Animalier serait plus adéquat pour DENVER (route directe dans un véhicule adapté avec un personnel qui connaît les animaux) et pour le Refuge, ce serait (je pense) un gage de sécurité et de sérieux.
Un grand MERCI pour votre "conditionnel" élan ....
*
NE RIEN LÂCHER - NE PAS SE FAIRE DE FAUSSES JOIES - espérer l'impossible possible -*

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est bon pour moi, à défaut de pouvoir faire mieux, je participe au cas où

----------


## Petite Etoile

J'ai contacté de mon côté plusieurs associations, ou laissé des messages.

Pour le moment, j'ai eu des réponses négatives, par manque de place et surtout parce que Denver n'est pas compatibles avec d'autres poilus.
Toutes ont eu l'amabilité de me rappeler suite à mes sos.
Clairement, ce n'est pas ses soucis de santé qui rendent son placement difficile, mais son incompatibilité avec les autres animaux.
Je me disais que peut-être par un réseau des "amoureux" des bergers d'Anatolie, clubs de fans d'Anatolie, il y aurai possibilité de trouver... c'est une idée qui me vient.

Mimi tu parles de covoiturage, une piste s'est présentée?...

----------


## aurore27

Vous pouvez aussi compter sur moi si une piste de sortie est trouvée pour Denver. ENSEMBLE, ON EST PLUS FORT(ES) ET ON Y ARRIVERA ! Ptg sur FB

----------


## Petite Etoile

Alors, je, plutôt: ON croise les doigts très très fort, pour que tout se déroule parfaitement.

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Pour moi ; pour tit DENVER : Idem pour doigts croisés et cordons de bourse déliés !!!!!! _   ::

----------


## DIL953

S'il faut faire un don, je vous suis.. Cette histoire me fait vraiment de la peine

----------


## Petite Etoile

Denver chéri, tu l'auras, ton été indien!

----------


## Léa02

Une cagnotte a été créée ?

quelles sont les nouvelles pour Denver ?

----------


## Kaline

en principe une famille est trouvée il doit partir de moree le 5 09 le véhicule de la spa va l,emmener vers sa famille 
on vous tiens au courant
merci a vous tous

----------


## Daysie433

:: * super, merci kaline pour cette bonne nouvelle
bonne route petit Denver*

----------


## krissou

Quel soulagement d'apprendre qu'une solution a été trouvée ! A bientôt Kaline et Mimi pour les nouvelles de Denver.

----------


## esiocnarf



----------


## Petite Etoile

Ca y est Denver, tu l'as, ton été indien! 
Tiens bon, plus que quelques nuits tout seul avant de contempler le ciel étoilé avec ta famille!

----------


## MOUNINOX

::   ::  _ On attend impatiemment le 5 SEPTEMBRE.... et des news confirmatives encore......

Encore un petit bout de route, tit DENVER, avant les balades tranquillou comme celle que tu as aimée l'autre jour_ avc MIMI.....  pleines de bonnes zzzzodeurs... d'herbes folles....

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

:: super mais vous vous étés motives a fond pour  Denver ::

----------


## Mimi L

Coucou les Filles !

Kaline a fait l'annonce officielle !...donc, je reviens sur le post de DENVER qui normalement, devrait pouvoir être placé dans "archives" d'ici  peu !
En effet, après avoir bataillé, DENVER partirait le 5 septembre prochain dans l'Ardèche ! Oui M'ssieurs Dames, vous avez bien lu ...DENVER...SORTIE...ARDECHE ...

Tant que rien n'est fait, je me tiens sur la réserve ..."chat échaudé craint l'eau froide" _(c'est un comble pour DENVER n'est pas en affinités avec les matous !!!)...._

Je rentre du refuge où je suis allée le promener, le brosser, le masser, le bisouter et surtout le "préparer" !..._"qu'est-ce-qu'elle est bête"_ direz-vous !....pas grave, je sais que DENVER comprend !...et aujourd'hui, il était "au taquet" !...comme s'il "savait" que quelque chose de bien se préparait !
Et quelque part, c'est même lui qui m'a rassurée ! j'ai eu droit à des câlins "schlurppp" ...première fois pour les "schlurpppps" !!!!

Il me tarde tant....

----------


## Roukmoutt

Super, super nouvelle...on attends..
 Il faudra lui faire un bisou de ma part..

----------


## Mimi L

Aussi, vous Les Filles  :: , je ne vous remercierai jamais assez pour tous vos superbes messages de soutien...votre présence "invisible" mais ô combien précieuse !....MERCI très sincèrement ....et pour les filles qui me connaissent...un peu....mes remerciements viennent vraiment du coeur ...qui fait boum boum plus qu'à l'ordinaire .....mais l'histoire n'est pas terminée....restez là, juste à côté  :: ....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Roukmoutt, les bisous ont déjà été fait cet après-midi ....et ceux d'avant ....de vous toutes ...DENVER vous connaît toutes les Filles  ::

----------


## francesca75

Mimi, ce n'est pas dans archives qu'il sera le post, ce sera dans les adoptés et sortis d'affaires  ::

----------


## Mimi L

Mais je m'emballe ...mais je m'emballe !....mais ouiiii, ce sera dans  les adoptés, sortis d'affaire !!!!!....merci Francesca !!!!!!! ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_OUI... adopté/sorti d'affaires pour tit  DENVER : une vraie formule magique !!!

Mais attendons (impatiemment) le  5 SEPTEMBRE : MIMI, accompagneras tu le beau DENVER ??
Et ensuite, nous attendrons (non moins impatiemment) de connaitre son lieu de villégiature pour aller, pourquoi pas, lui rendre des tites visites ???  
En attendant..... plein de gros bisous schlurppppeux à tit DENVER !!!_  ::   ::

----------


## krissou

Ouh là là, ça va être dur d'attendre jusqu'au 5 septembre pour savoir que tout s'est bien passé et avoir les premières nouvelles !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Et pour les frais de route? Pour le beau Denver ,qui va vers sa nouvelle vie ...

----------


## bouletosse

> Et pour les frais de route? Pour le beau Denver ,qui va vers sa nouvelle vie ...






> en principe une famille est trouvée il doit partir de moree le 5 09 *le véhicule de la spa va l,emmener vers sa famille* 
> on vous tiens au courant
> merci a vous tous


Si j'ai bien compris, c'est la SPA qui gère.

----------


## Petite Etoile

On s'impatiente de voir le bonheur dans les yeux de Denver, cet éclat indicible et merveilleux dans le regard des animaux heureux. 
Chaud au coeur pour toi, Denver!!!!  
Des fleurs à foison et des couchers de soleil, de l'herbe et des arbres forts, une bonne gamelle... des câlins rien que pour toi, la vraie vie, quoi!



Tu vas être choyé je le souhaite et nous ta bande de copines du net, on ne lâchera pas Mimi pour les photos de ta nouvelle vie!!! Hein, les filles? et les gars?
Ca, non, foi de Petite Etoile!!!

----------


## Mimi L

*Coucou les Filles , coucou les "likeuses" et "likeurs" ...*

_"elle ne donne pas de nouvelles l Mimi !"_ devez-vous penser ...me trompe-je ?????
Alors oui, c'est vrai, ces derniers jours ont été  muets !...d'une part, comme je suis FA chats, j'ai fait des adoptions ces derniers jours, ça prend du temps et de l'émotion !!!!!...et côté émotions en ce moment , j'ai ma dose _(c'est même du concentré, je pense que j'ai accumulé pour plusieurs semaines, voire plusieurs mois !!!!)_....je ne vous cache pas que la tension nerveuse de ces derniers temps m'ont mise un peu KO !...et surtout, l'attente est si dure je voulais même écrire "cruelle" !....la peur qu'au dernier moment...enfin, vous voyez quoi !

Pour l'instant, ça suit son cours...par superstition, je ne détaille pas, vous aurez...après.

Vous dire quand même que je viens du refuge et que je vous ai rapporté un tite photo...bof bof la photo !...il faisait chaud et Denver n'avait pas trop envie de poser ...et une tite vidéo de quelques secondes que vous pourrez visionner sur le lien suivant :

*https://www.facebook.com/elisabeth.blaud/videos/vb.1845168668/10205409429275582/?type=2&theater&notif_t=video_processed&notif_id=1  472664367565230*

Alors idem, je n'ai pas eu le temps de prendre des cours "vidéo" et je vous prie par avance de bien vouloir m'excuser pour  la qualité du film, qui ne sera pas présenté au Festival de Cannes ni  d'ailleurs !...mais que que j'ai pensé à vous toutes _(et vous tous)_ pendant le tournage !...Messieurs, si messieurs il y a, je vous prie (_encore une fois !)_ de bien vouloir m'excuser pour le terme "Les Filles" ...j'aurais pu y ajouter "Les Garçons" ...mais voilà...Mimi, elle pense pas à tout !...c'est bien dommage !...

En tous cas, MERCI pour tous vos messages, vos pensées, vos "like" etc...et MERCI d'être toujours là...*au nom de DENVER ....*



_"pfff.... Mimi, je te conseille vivement de lâcher l'appareil photos, t'es vraiment nulle !...et dis pas que c'est parce qu'il faisait chaud ou que je suis pas très dispo !...bah, non, je suis pas très dispo...regarde le résultat...non, Mimi, sur ce coup là, sérieux, t'es nulle !...faut dire les choses comme elles sont !...en revanche, tu peux continuer le brossage et les massages...ça j'aime !...ça c'est bien  !"
Tenez, Les Filles et les Garçons, une patoune de DENVER .....
_

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ah Denver que j'aime ta bouille, pleins de bisous mon chéri!
Encore quelques jours à tenir, Denver, et tu pourras t'émerveiller devant la voûte céleste dans ta nouvelle maison!

----------


## MOUNINOX

> Ah Denver que j'aime ta bouille, pleins de bisous mon chéri!
> Encore quelques jours à tenir, Denver, et tu pourras t'émerveiller devant la voûte céleste dans ta nouvelle maison!


_J'aime ta bouille, tit DENVER   et.... ton humour    et.... ta patience   ..... et ta (soi-disant) coacheuse photo   !!   
Vivement vivement vivement.............._

----------


## Petite Etoile

Tiens-nous au courant Mimi!
Dernière ligne droite pour toi, Denver, le grand jour approche!
Gros bisou bouille d'amour!

----------


## cacaoisis

super bonne nouvelle! merci MimiL et tous ceux qui se sont battus pour toi DENVER! bonne route!

----------


## francesca75

Le grand jour est là Denver, Mimi a bien du te décrire les belles chose qui t'attendaient, oui oui c'est pour toi tout ça. Une longue journée de voyage et ce soir pas de box, non, tu n'auras pas à y rentrer, Mimi te l'a dit à l'oreille, tu peux la croire.

----------


## cafaro

Des nouvelles du beau DENVER ??????

----------


## esiocnarf

alors ?????

----------


## Roukmoutt

Quel long silence!!!

----------


## Tina41

On a très hâte de savoir...j'espère que les présentations se sont bien passées. Vivement les nouvelles !
sur le site de sa SPA Denver est toujours parmi les chiens à adopter. Pas de nouvelles sur facebook non plus. Stressant !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui tres stressant!!!

----------


## Daysie433

*https://www.facebook.com/elisabeth.b...72664367565230

magnifique denver je te souhaite une douce et belle vie dans ton nouveau foyer
merci MimiL pour la vidéo, courage*

----------


## Roukmoutt

J espere que l on aura des photos, car je ne peux visionner les videos..
il a l air magnifique le beau Denver, grosses pensees pour toi Mimi!!
ca a du être une sacree journee...
on attends de tes nouvelles ..

----------


## Kaline

notre denver et toujours au refuge il va partir
problème de transferiste qui on de grosse urgence avec tout ses abandons mais se n,est que partie remise sa maitresse l,attend 
mimi est stresser de ses contre temps et tres triste il faut la soutenir

----------


## Léa02

j'espère que ça va vite s'arranger, et que partie remise ne veut pas dire dans trop longtemps....
courage Mimi et Denver !!!

----------


## Mimi L

Kaline  a donné la déconcertante  nouvelle !...
Voilà pourquoi je n’en donnais pas …anéantie…le sort qui s’acharne …même si comme le dit Kaline, c’est un contre temps. Merci à vous Kaline pour votre soutien.
Attendre à  nouveau….insupportable attente….

_« L'âme éperdue, sauver la face_
_Chanter des larmes plein les yeux_
_Et dans un univers de glace_
_Donner l'impression d'être heureux »_

----------


## Roukmoutt

Et pourquoi ne pas l amener, en taxi animal ire, ou en covoiturage comme cela avail ete dit?

----------


## cacaoisis

pourquoi ne pas mettre en place un covoiturage?

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Kaline

le siege spa ne veut pas de covoiturage pour les chiens spa

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est note.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Tu l'auras ton été indien, Denver!  
Je radote? non...

----------


## Mimi L



----------


## bouletosse

Vouiiiiiiiii

----------


## Roukmoutt

On attends !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 .??

----------


## francesca75

Ouiii on est là, et toi tu es où, Denver?

----------


## cacaoisis

oui nous sommes là!!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

On attends impatiemment.....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On attends impatiemment.....
Des news......
On est sur des charbons ardents!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!

----------


## cafaro

MIMI, que se passe t'il ?????

----------


## Petite Etoile

Du nouveau certainement!!!

Eh Mimi, ne fais pas ta Cruella!  :: quel suspens!!!! 

Qu'est-ce qui se passe???

Le carrosse de Denver est avancé? Hein c'est ça. Sûre qu'il y a une histoire de 4 roues la-dessous!

----------


## Mimi L

Coucou les Filles !
J'attendais que vous soyez toutes là !!! _(hey ho Petite Etoile !...tu t'es faite attendre et tu me traites de Cruella !!!!...tu vas voir  )_ ...il en manque quelques unes mais effectivement, je ne vais pas vous faire languir davantage  :: ...
Donc, vous voulez quoi comme nouvelles ? :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Petite Etoile

Denver!!! Mimi nous fait ramer!!! C'est pppâs juste!

----------


## bouletosse

Heu.... De préférence... DES BONNES NOUVELLES DE DENVER ! 
De TRÈS BONNES NOUVELLES !!!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

HIHI des étoiles dans ses yeux!

----------


## Daysie433

*des photos de son départ ?
c'est ça ? dites nous Mimi que c'est ça ?*

----------


## Petite Etoile

Mimi mimimimimimimimimim

----------


## Mimi L

Alors,



est-ce que ça....




c'est déjà ...



une bonne nouvelle ??????

----------


## Petite Etoile

*En partance pour l'été indien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !! YES!*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ben oui !! Super!! Il part chez as nouvelle famille??

----------


## bouletosse

Il part quand ??!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Waw waw, oui- En choeur avec Bouletosse, il part QUAND?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Et Ben !! Le chouchou....
 On peut avoir un peu plus de details??

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Evidemment pour les curieux....
 Radio Belette . Com......

----------


## cafaro

j'ai des frissons plein le dos et les larmes qui montent, Mimi mais c'est que du bonheur ! Tellement heureuse pour lui et pour toi, enfin la citrouille se transforme en carrosse et emmène le merveilleux DENVER vers SA MAISON

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ah ma belle Cafaro, c'est tout comme toi!

----------


## Mimi L

aujourd'hui, mercredi 14 septembre 2016 - 9h00



après avoir fait une belle ballade...des gros câlins...un peu de repos....



9h45....mais que se passe t-il ?...on m'attend ????



9h55 ...le moment de l'au revoir...



installé dans son carrosse....

----------


## bouletosse

Mes brocolis attendaient ça avec impatience ....

----------


## Daysie433

*super*  ::

----------


## cafaro

Que d'émotions, quel beau message tu nous envoies avec ton cœur et ton âme ! les photos, les textes, Mimi c'est une "maman" qui l'a accompagné ! Désolée les filles mais beaucoup de choses ressenties d'un coup et cela me chavire 

Alors tu peux nous dire où il est parti, est ce qu'il est déjà dans sa nouvelle maison ? Que de questions....

----------


## Petite Etoile

Hihi radio Belette.com tu dis Rouckmoutt, je viens de me brancher, on attend les nouvelles de Mimi sur les ondes!

----------


## Daysie433

*super*  :: 

*pas trop dur les "au revoir" Mimi ?*  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Alors ça!!!! C'est magnifique!!! Et le pire c'est que ce matin en me levant je me suis dit que Denver partait aujourd'hui! Incroyable! 

Il est bien arrivé? Des nouvelles vite!!!

----------


## cacaoisis

super bonne nouvelle!Mimi L je suis loin de vous par les kms mais tellement près avec le coeur! tant d'émotions, de déceptions... et puis enfin... la route pour le bonheur!

merci à vous et à tous ceux qui se sont  mobilisés pour DENVER comme quoi la ténacité à payé!!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Pour lui c est une nouvelle vie..
 Il te regarde .... Je suis sure que tu iras le trouver..
 Bisous a vous deux...
 On attends la suite..

----------


## Petite Etoile

Première nuit de Denver hors du box, je la lui souhaite paisible et douce après tant d'émois et ce long voyage... Il vit les premières heures de sa nouvelle vie, tit Denver!!!
Je suis bouleversée, chaud au coeur beau Denver, et beaucoup d'amour pour toi dans ta nouvelle famille!

----------


## Mimi L

*Mercredi 14 Septembre  2016*
Equipe RESCUE, merci de bien vouloir laisser ce post en activité quelque temps…
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
« Whouarf….whouarf….c’est moi DENVER…ça fait un p’tit bout de temps que vous ne m’avez pas lu !...je viens vous donner de mes nouvelles, ce sera un peu court car je ne comprends pas tout ce qui se passe en ce moment….et surtout aujourd’hui . Alors je vais laisser Mimi vous raconter,  je vous fais à  toutes  et à tous, un gros câlin de DENVER…. Vas y Mimi, raconte »…..

Donc, voilà, moi, Mimi, je raconte (…de fées) à toutes celles et tous ceux qui sont entrain de lire et pour toi aussi « mon »DENVER .

Aujourd’hui  14 septembre 2016, tu viens de  préparer tes valises !... de claquer cette porte à barreaux et de monter dans ce carrosse  qui te transporte vers l’Ardèche.

J’arrive de Morée, le cœur tout à la fois gonflé de joie pour toi et tout à la fois en mille morceaux.
Je viens de te voir t’évader  de ce box qui t’a retenu plus de 4 longues années et  où tu ne remettras, oh Dieu merci, jamais les patounes ! _(Kaline, surtout, ce n’est pas contre le Refuge de Morée, qui est juste parfait !...mais vous savez bien …..)
_
Je viens de te balader encore une fois, de te brosser encore une fois, de te caresser encore une fois.
Je viens de te serrer dans mes bras encore une fois.
Je viens de te voir monter dans  ce carrosse qui t’emmène  enfin vers un nouveau départ, une nouvelle vie  remplie de douceur, d’amour et de bien être.
Je viens de te voir partir.
Une dernière fois tes yeux dans les miens….avant de se revoir, je l'espère, là bas où je suis invitée …il me tarde tant !

Je sais que tu t’en vas vers le bonheur tant attendu et si inespéré, que tu seras chéri, toi qui n’a encore jamais connu la chaleur d’une maison, la douceur d’un coussin, l’amour permanent d’un humain, la liberté, et …cerise sur le gâteau…un petit coin à toi rien qu’à toi pour les jours ensoleillés à l’ombre d’un grand magnolia ! Tu vas en avoir des senteurs à nous raconter, mille et unes choses dont tu n’as pas encore idée….

Je ne trouve  pas  les mots, malgré ma joie pour toi, les larmes me brûlent…j’ai tellement eu peur pour toi, si tu savais…et je dois bien l’admettre, j’envie Jeanine de t’avoir maintenant à ses côtés.
Profite bien de celle nouvelle vie mon DENVER, tu le mérites tellement.

DENVER, tu vas me manquer, mais j’aurais de tes nouvelles _(même par téléphone !...toi et moi !...c’est déjà prévu !.... et j’irai te voir dès que je le pourrais).
_
SOIS ENFIN HEUREUX « mon » loulou que j’aime tant !

Tu sais mon DENVER, jusqu’à aujourd’hui je me posais cette  question _(que l’on se pose tous un jour ou un autre)_ du sens de ma venue sur Terre, de ce pourquoi  ma vie avait un sens.
Je le comprends et le sais aujourd’hui :  le sens à ma vie…. c’est toi.
DENVER, « mon » chien, ma bataille….

Alors même si beaucoup des personnes y ont participé, que je remercie ô combien !



la SPA pour tous les moyens techniques et logistiques déployés pour ton voyage dans l’Ardèche.
Kaline  de t’avoir sauvé et accueilli  au refuge  il y a 4 et ½ et d’avoir bataillé pour te sortir…et qui était là ce matin pour te voir partir… …les larmes aux yeux….


Aux  agents animaliers du Refuge qui ont pris soin de toi pendant toutes ces années (dont celui qui t’a ramené au Refuge) . Ces agents animaliers qui étaient là aussi ce matin …avec toute l’émotion que l’on peut imaginer. !Aux bénévoles du Refuge qui t’auront promené, caressé...A CL et Pat’ qui m’ont permis de passer l’annonce dans le magazine Télé Z ….c’est quand même grâce à cette annonce que Jeanine m’a appelée et que le miracle a pu s’accomplir ! Vous toutes les filles  et peut-être les garçons ( ?)  qui suivez les publications depuis 1 an et ½ et me soutenez d’une manière  ou d’une autre par   vos encouragements, vos si beaux messages…et tout le reste !....et tous les autres qui ont « liké »Vous les filles du coin qui m’avez également soutenue Emilie-ostéopathe Et bien sûr, à Jeanine, l’adoptante !...à l’âme si belle…que je ne remercierai  jamais assez d’avoir été sur notre chemin.MERCI  à Dada et Gégé qui m’ont soutenue de leur pays si éloigné mais qui m’ont portée …portée …Et surtout…toi, « mon » DENVER. Merci d’avoir été sur mon Chemin, merci de m’avoir  révélée à moi-même. MERCI pour ton regard si merveilleux,
MERCI pour tes gros câlins. MERCI pour ta Noblesse malgré ta souffrance (physique et morale) MERCI « mon »DENVER, tu es ma plus belle victoire.

je me sens un peu comme le « capitaine » du navire de ton sauvetage _(oui, je sais, un rien prétentieuse !.... mais ces  dernières semaines, ces dernières journées ont tellement été  occupées, préoccupées, et baignées dans le stress, la peur et les pleurs que je m’y autorise !)_

Alors une fois encore « mon » DENVER :

« Quand on n'a que l'amour, Pour vivre nos promesses
Sans nulle autre richesse, Que d'y croire toujours
Quand on n'a que l'amour, Pour unique raison
Pour unique chanson Et unique secours
Alors, sans avoir rien, Que la force d'aimer
Nous aurons dans nos mains, DENVER,  le monde entier »

A bientôt  DENVER d’amour, magnifique DENVER,  mon adoration.

Sois heureux.

*DENVER : ma plus belle histoire d’amour ….c’est toi ……


*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui c est bouleversant...j en ai les larmes pour vous deux...
 Y a pleins d etoiles joyeuses ce soir qui dansent dans le ciel..

----------


## Daysie433

*oh mimi avec un si beau message pour Denver si rempli d'amour, vous me faites pleurer, 
pleurer de joie et aussi d'émotions en lisant vos mots si beaux*  :: 

*quand j'ai sorti mon Bobby 12 ans, après 11 années de refuge, jamais je n'oublierai ses cabrioles tous les soirs "refaisant son lit" car il n'aimait pas un lit bien fait et les cris de joie et de contentement qu'il avait

je souhaite à Denver et son adoptante tout le bonheur du monde*  ::  

*merci Mimi et à kaline de Morée ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui ont oeuvré pour que ce jour béni arrive enfin pour le beau Denver*  ::

----------


## Mimi L

*Merci trop beaucoup Les Filles !

Je mettrais 1 ou 2 petites vidéos d'avant départ ....demain....
*

----------


## esiocnarf



----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonne nuit Mimi ..meme si c est dur..bisous de mes 4 pattes qui ont suivi l aventure ..et qui ont vibre avec moi..

----------


## Mimi L

merci !...oui, la nuit va m'éteindre...la fatigue et les émotions XXL ...je prends tous les bisous des loulous à 4 pattes  :: ....et vous remercie toutes avec un infini respect....l'aventure continue avec DENVER ...et BAMBI

----------


## cafaro

Rien n'a ajouté, tout est dit MIMI ! Merci à toi, à toutes celles et ceux, qui t'ont aidé à ne pas baisser les bras et surtout à cette femme admirable qui lui offre enfin sa chance  

Ce soir, cette adoption une fois encore, nous donne le courage de lutter et continuer parce qu'il y a aussi de belles personnes.

Ce soir, nous dormirons avec une superbe image en tête, DENVER qui découvre enfin à la vraie VIE

----------


## Kaline

enfin parti vers le bonheur bien sur des larmes ses soigneurs du jour était la lui on dit au revoir les absents l,on fait hier soit heureux petit père plus de barreaux et pleins de câlins
merci a mimi et a tous ceux qui on permis se beau sauvetage merci a son adoptante

----------


## krissou

Bravo Mimi ! C'est vraiment merveilleux ce qui vient de se passer pour Denver. Et c'est merveilleux ce que tu as fait pour lui. Malgré toutes les péripéties et les moments de déprime, tu as tenu bon et aujourd'hui tu es récompensée. Tu peux être fière de toi ! 

Ce soir, tu feras de beaux rêves et Denver aussi...

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ca y est!le ciel, les anges, les humains, pour Denver! 
Enfin dans la rubrique du bonheur, *Adoptés-sortis d'affaire!
*
Quoi de plus gratifiant que de sauver une vie? 
Je ne vois pas...
Tous mes voeux de bonheur à Denver et Jeanine!!!

----------


## krissou

> Enfin dans la rubrique du bonheur, *Adoptés-sortis d'affaire!*


C'est joli, Petite Etoile, ce nom que tu as trouvé, "la rubrique du bonheur".
Ah si seulement elle pouvait être pleine à craquer cette rubrique du bonheur !

Mimi, tu n'oublies pas de nous donner des p'tites nouvelles de Denver, hein ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Tu l'as dit, Krissou! 
Aucun animal, si chaque humain de notre planète se mobilisait, ne serait en souffrance.

Vous le voyez, Denver, sous son magnolia? J'adore!

----------


## Kaline

mimi tu a le chic pour me faire pleurer
mais il est arriver ses le principal
la journée a était longue ton appel ma rassurer 
gros bisous 
on vois pour bambi maintenent

----------


## MOUNINOX

_WOUAAAHHH   !!!  Juste merveilleux en son sens premier !!!! Tout cet acharnement d'amour, cette solidarité dans les nouvelles, les idées, les encouragements, autour de la "locomotive" MIMI ..  et du voyageur 1è classe : DENVER  ,  toute cette mobilisation, cette résistance de l'Un et des autres....  TOUT ceci a payé, en convergeant à chaque instant vers LA SEULE et formidable solution : l'ADOPTION de tit DENVER par "une Jeanine", trop longtemps inconnue !!!!

Que d'émotion encore...  de savoir que tit DENVER, ne connaitra de nouveaux hivers QUE dans son moelleux panier, à une encablure de sa Môman près de la cheminée Ardéchoise crépitante...  après une jolie et douce balade parmi les bruyères et les champignons odorants, sous les châtaigniers et les chênes... MMMMmmmmm

     _  ::   ::

----------


## francesca75

Mimi, il ne faut pas fermer ce post,  tu nous y donneras les nouvelles de Denver. Je me lève avec un beau soleil au dessus de moi et dans le coeur, bravo cap'taine Mimi, le navire est arrivé à bon port ::

----------


## aurore27

Je me doutais bien hier en cherchant le post et en ne le trouvant pas  ::  qu'un miracle était passé après notre discussion. Longue et belle vie Denver ! :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ptg pour Bambi

----------


## Patricia45

Enfin !!!
Je te souhaite beaucoup de bonheur DENVER et un grand  à ton adoptante.

        

Un grand merci à toi MIMI pour ton dévouement.
C'est super que tu sois arrivée à ce résultat   
Quelle belle récompense !!!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Non,non pas de fermeture du post.... Vous nous avez tenu en haleine ,Denver et toi ! Alors la suite 
Deja a t il bien dormi? As t il ete sage ?
 Raconte nous des que tu sais...

----------


## France34

Belle vie pour DENVER :: et merci à MIMI et à son adoptante ! A bientôt de ses nouvelles ! ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Et puis il y a une suite pour ....Bambi!
 Il y avail 2 bannieres ....Denver et Bambi!

----------


## francesca75

Comment cela se passe t'il pour Denver dans sa nouvelle maison?

----------


## Erik

Bravo Mimi

"surpris de le voir dans cette rubrique"

Grâce à votre Persévérance et votre Immense Amour pour le Beau Denver

et contre toute attente vous avez réussi à lui frayer une nouvelle et belle perspective d'avenir 

Merci à vous et à ceux qu'ils ont aidé

j'en aurais presque les larmes aux yeux, mais pas possible car je suis un homme lol

je souhaite plein de Bonheur Mérité pour Denver et sa maîtresse Jeanine

----------


## Mimi L

*Coucou Les Filles ...et LE garçon !.....qui se manifeste ! Félicitations ...et un homme qui pleure n'en est pas moins homme ! ...*_c'est comme ça, je fais pleurer ! .....même je fais pleurer Kaline !...je vais me faire tirer les oreilles, je pense, dans pas tard !!!! ..._

Pour commencer, car je ne peux répondre à chacune et chacun d'entre vous - _personnellement_  -  à chaque fois et je ne veux oublier personne si je vous cite tous. Alors donc, pour commencer : pour vous Les Filles et vous Le Garçon  :: , en mon nom et au nom de DENVER, une définition de ce mot que je vous ai si souvent dit mais pour lequel je ne trouvais pas de synonyme :

« Si fragile et si plein de vie,
Mon nom est simplement MERCI.

Pleine de tendresse, je vous le dis,
Du fond du coeur : un grand MERCI ! »

_passage emprunté à Myriam Fabre-Dillar

_Aussi, je ne clos  pas le post, simplement, l'équipe Rescue l'a placé dans "les sortis d'affaire" puisque normalement, DENVER est sorti d'affaire.
Pour les nouvelles du loulou, je n'ai pas encore de photos et il y a un temps d'adaptation pour DENVER. Il n'a pas encore ses repères...
En revanche, j'ai mis une tite  vidéo sur la page FB de AU NOM de TOUS les CHATS ...non, non, ce n'est pas de la pub !...simplement, je n'arrive pas à insérer de vidéo via Rescue  :: ...j'arrive peut-être à faire pleurer mais pas à insérer une vidéo !....pfff...Mimi, t'es pô douée !

----------


## Daysie433

https://www.facebook.com/Aunomdetous...2645411218065/

je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne vidéo

----------


## esiocnarf

super Daysie!!!! on voit la vidéo

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

DENVER, « mon » chien, ma bataille….


Si chaque chien dans un refuge pouvait "être la bataille de quelqu'un"
Comment ne pas avoir les larmes qui coulent en te lisant Mimi C'est super de partager ton bonheur
Merci à son adoptante au grand coeur

Ta bannière va se retirer et j'espère que bientôt Bambi connaîtra le même bonheur

----------


## Roukmoutt

Malheureusement pas moi!!
Peut être une ou  deux photos?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais 1000 x merci Daysie..

----------


## Mimi L

Oui, Daysie, c'est la bonne !...j'en mettrais une 2ème ....
Roukmoutt, si tu n'arrives pas en cliquant sur le lien de Daysie, tu tapes "FB au nom de tousl es chats" dans ta barre de recherche et tu verras la vidéo !...dis moi ...j'en mettrais une 2ème ...

----------


## Mimi L

Voilà "mon" DENVER...je viens d'enlever ta bannière ....je pleure encore.....

----------


## Petite Etoile

*On ne lâche rien!*

*Même s' il y a des larmes, on ne lâche rien!

*Je ne dis pas cela pour toi Mimi, tu m'auras comprise!

----------


## Kaline

trop triste la dame ne veut plus garder denver 
que va ton faire il est a 7h de chez nous
mimi et moi on est desesperer
ou va t,il se retrouver il faudrait quel le garde en attendant de le faire revenir
je suis en vacance depuis se matin pour 15 jours
tout cela pour 2 jours il faut lui laisser le temps apres plus de 4 ans de box

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il y a forcément une solution, Kaline.
Je cherche de mon côté.

De tout façon, Denver n'a rien à faire chez quelqu'un qui ne lui ouvre pas son coeur.
Denver mérite infiniment mieux que cette irresponsable.
Elle ne le mérite pas. 
Mieux vaut qu'il refasse ses valises que de dépérir chez cette personne.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Elle a une patience d ange cette personne!! 7 heures de route c est pas rien...
 La c est un vrai souci, pourquoi es ce que Mimi ne créé pas un box extérieur pour la journée, et elle le rentre la nuit? Peut être que c est la bonne solution? Au moins plus de creve cœur ...
je suis vraiment navrée de tout cela ,pour Denver, pour Mimi, pour vous Kaline ...
il va sans dire qu en aucun cas Mimi me remboursera le don que j ai fait pour le covoiturage, il y a assez d ennuis comme ça ,et des choses plus urgentes à régler !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Pour moi non plus, il n'est pas question de remboursement.
Je suis de tout coeur avec Denver, et je ne lâcherais pas celui que j'aurai tant aimé choyer.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Dites-nous Kaline la marge de manoeuvre qu'on a pour aider Denver.

Je me risque à dire "nous" comme si je parlais au nom de tous ceux qui sont concernés par le bonheur de Denver, mais je le fais consciemment parce que pense que beaucoup sur son post s'interroge de savoir dans quel cadre il peut intervenir pour Denver.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

La raison qu'elle invoque au bout de 48 heures???
A cause de ces situations bien des refuges refusent de laisser partir loin des chiens alors que je suis certaine que souvent cela se passe bien
Elle ne "leur a pas laissé beaucoup de temps"

Mimi doit être dans un sacré état
Vous nous donnerez le nouveau lien FB qui sera fait pour l'aider
Bien triste pour Denver On y a tellement cru

----------


## francesca75

Elle ne va pas le mettre dehors en attendant qu'on le récupère quand même.
Idem pour moi, il est hors de question d'être remboursé de quoi que ce soit.

----------


## esiocnarf

existe t il une asso dans le coin qui pourrait faire la soudure??? 
ça nous est arrivé une fois, pour un très vieux colley.. c'était notre tout 1er covoiturage!!!! il faisait une chaleur épouvantable et la dame n'a pas voulu ouvrir sa porte à son arrivée, finalement c'est une asso du coin qui nous l'a récupéré (Fernande Lusson dans le 78)  et qui lui a trouvé une famille! 
Ne désespérons pas....

----------


## esiocnarf

je lui envoie un message car elle connait énormément de monde et je connais son sérieux

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Esiocnarf, et une solution avec taxi animalier!
une chose après l autre...
il y a une annonce sur covoiturage,taxi animalier..
Jesus17 taxi animalier Albi,qui connaît?
ou taxi animaler Ardèche, ou sur le site de 30 millions d amis.

----------


## France34

Pourrait-t-on savoir pour quelle raison cette personne ne veut plus de DENVER , ça pourrait renseigner de futurs adoptants?  :: Désolée pour MIMI et DENVER :: .

----------


## Petite Etoile

mp à vous France 34.

Notre beau Denver n'y est pour rien!!!
Quand on n'a pas de coeur et d'empathie, c'est foutu!

----------


## cacaoisis

incroyable! au bout de deux jours!!! mais qui est cette personne! il faut du temps pur qu'un chien abandonné prenne ses marques! que pouvons nous faire maintenant pour aider MimiL et DENVER!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il faut attendre plus de précisions. Pour savoir quelle marge de manoeuvre on a pour agir dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Alors on attends, pour mieux réagir dans le bon sens!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui et malgré tout chercher des pistes comme les assos relais sur place les co voiturages, les adoptants, chercher chercher, même si ces pistes ne seront pas exploitées- de telle sorte que quand on aura des nouvelles écrites de Kaline et Mimi on ait de la matière dans une direction ou une autre.

----------


## cacaoisis

c'est un cauchemar! mais ne desespérons pas ce n'est pas le fait que ce soit loin car personnellement dans ma troupe de 9 chiens maintenant il y en a qui viennent de Corse, région parisienne, midi et local il fallait simplement que les associations me fassent confiance et pour cela elles ont pris des renseignements et régulièrement je leur envoie des photos et nouvelles des chiens qu'ils mont confiés qui sont très heureux.

Je penche aussi pour la solution de faire quelque chose pour que DENVER puisse rester près de Mimi L qui doit être... mais attendons et croisons les doigts pour que très vite la bonne solution soit trouvée

----------


## Urrugne

Je viens d'apprendre la nouvelle. Ce n'est pas possible l'adoptante ne peut pas le condamner comme ça au bout de quelques jours. Je ne sais même pas si elle se rend compte des dégâts que cela entraîne. Il faut laisser le temps à Denver de se poser, il est un peu perdu avec tous ces changements. Mimi, elle, est dévastée. C'est sûrement qu'il est né sous une mauvaise étoile ce pépère. De toute façon il faut soutenir Mimi car elle est à bout de nerfs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi car il est sous l'étiquette de la SPA

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il n est pas ne sous une mauvaise étoile, il a eu des maîtres qui se sont servi de lui, et après ! Enfin il a eu un regard plein de tendresse et d amour qui s est posé sur lui.... Donc c est un chemin d amour, les sentiments c est la seule chose que l on n achete pas

----------


## Petite Etoile

Eh oui, Denver et Mimi, Mimi et Denver, c'est l'Amour.

Denver chez Mimi... c'est ce que ma petite voix me dit!

----------


## Kaline

j,attend des nouvelles de mimi qui je pense ne veut pas me déranger en vacance je lui est laisser un message
elle a des rapports tel avec celle qui a pris denver j,attend des nouvelles
si elle n,en veut plus au bout de 2 jours alors que nous lui avions expliquer kil faut du temps pour que denver trouve ses marques
comment a t,elle pu faire cela a se pauvre loulou toute avait était  vu penser et en plus cela coute de l,argent 
je pense quelle devrais aider au rapatriement  de denver

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui, et je suis prête à aider aussi pour le rapatriement de Ti Denver, petit amour.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui et je suis prête à aider aussi pour rapatrier 'Tit amour de Denver.

Ca y est je bug

----------


## Roukmoutt

Kaline pour les frais de rapatriements ,cela m étonnerait qu elle participe, même si vous avez raison.. J espère surtout avoir tort!

----------


## superdogs

Est ce que l'on peut savoir où se trouve Denver exactement ?

----------


## krissou

Il faudrait dire à cette dame que les frais de rapatriement ne sont pas pris en charge lorsque l'adoptant ne respecte pas le délai d'adaptation de l'animal. Si elle veut le rendre avant, elle doit assumer les frais.
Ce n'est pas "Si vous regrettez votre achat, nous reprenons l'article sous 48 heures" !!
Cette Jeanine sait elle au moins combien a coûté le transport de Denver et qu'il a fallu faire un appel aux dons pour le financer ?
En tous cas, il faut au moins tenter le coup. Et si elle ne peut pas tout payer, qu'au moins elle participe.
La prochaine fois, elle réfléchira à 2 fois avant de se faire "livrer" un chien comme on se fait livrer un canapé gagné à la loterie !

----------


## aurore27

Il faut surtout trouver un moyen, une solution pour aider Mimi afin qu'elle puisse accueillir Denver et le garder avec elle car ils sont fait l'un pour l'autre : une maison pas trop chère, un appartement avec un terrain ou une forêt, un grand jardin où il pourrait se promener en sécurité, un espace de vie suffisant pour eux 2. Si quelqu'un a une idée, qu'il ou elle en fasse part le plus rapidement possible. Pour ma part, je ne trouve rien pour le moment mais je continue de chercher.

----------


## francesca75

Mimi a des chats.

----------


## catis

j'ai eu un chien;leonberg,en sauvetage,qui n'etait pas annoncé tueur de chat,or j'ai 15 chats.Bien entendu,je ne l'ai pas renvoyé à l'envoyeur au bout de 48 heures,il a d'abords été enfermé dans une chambre lorsqu'il etait seul,et en laisse dans la maison,avec une badine à la main et le NON,dés qu'un chat se pointait,les yeux lui sortaient de la tête,c'etait NON.A chaque démarrage vers un chat c'était NON et un petit coup de badine sur le bout du nez,et COUCHE.Il a fallut 15 jours environ,15 jours de travail,15 jours difficiles,sans certitude d'y arriver,jamais je n'ai imaginer renvoyer Ulysse.Dés les premier jours il avait compris,mais il a fallut 15 jours pour la disparition complête du risque,ensuite ces chats etaient SES chats.Attention aux chats inconnus,l'instinct revenait,direct,mais pas les siens,les chiens comprennent très bien,il faut faire sa quand on est là ,en vacance,disponibles,et avoir une pièce pour isoler le chien des chats en cas d’absence.Mais tout est possible.
Ne serait-il pas plus simple,si MIMI voulait bien essayer de le prendre,de lui payer une aide comportementale pour denver?une comportementaliste,régulièrement?j'ai fais sans et ça a marché,pourtant Ulysse tuait les chats.Il n'a jamais touché un seul de mes chats.Et les chats avaient appris à s'en méfier,ils restaient souvent hors de portée,malgré l'absence de risque par la suite.

----------


## aurore27

C'est à tenter pour Denver, Catis. ::

----------


## Daysie433

> *existe t il une asso dans le coin qui pourrait faire la soudure???* 
> ça nous est arrivé une fois, pour un très vieux colley.. c'était notre tout 1er covoiturage!!!! il faisait une chaleur épouvantable et la dame n'a pas voulu ouvrir sa porte à son arrivée, finalement c'est une asso du coin qui nous l'a récupéré (Fernande Lusson dans le 78)  et qui lui a trouvé une famille! 
> Ne désespérons pas....



*Département 07

Association** Les Petites Patounes
Chat'perlipopette
Coup de patte
SPA La vivaroise (07)
SPA les amandiers

voir avec la spa les amandiers dans le 07 :  

FACEBOOK


CONTACT


Formulaire de contact
Téléphone : 04 75 94 27 05

Mentions légales

spa.les.amandiers@hotmail.fr


Refuge des amandiers

935 rue des mouliniers
07170 Lavilledieu
Lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi, samedi : de 9h à 12h et de 14h à 17h

Fermeture dimanche et fêtes






*

----------


## Frédérique

voir la SPA DES AMANDIERS peut etre ?

----------


## arden56

mince de mince !!!

----------


## caro.

voir avec la spa de marennes dans le 69 (au sud de lyon), qui fait parti du même réseau spa que morée, peut être pourront-ils aider Denver ?



je suivais son post sans participer, je suis écurée d'apprendre que l'adoptante n'en veut plus. pauvre chien

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il vaut mieux attendre des nouvelles de Kaline et Mimi. Avant d'activer dans telle ou telle direction. C'est vraiment délicat.

----------


## esiocnarf

en réponse à mon mail Fernande Lusson a réagit aussitot et à alerté ses troupes!!!!  , 
j'ai reçu ceci  (merci Daysie et Magalie Feugier)  

http://www.secondechance.org/refuge/...Rechercher+%21

n'hésitez pas à leur demander de l'aide,

----------


## Petite Etoile

Esiocnarf, il vaut mieux attendre que Mimi et Kaline se manifestent sur le post. C'est délicat.

----------


## krissou

Effectivement, est-il judicieux de rapatrier Denver dans la précipitation ? N'est-ce pas dangereux pour son avenir quand on sait la menace qui pèse sur lui ?

Quant à Jeanine, ne pourrait on pas la convaincre de prolonger l'essai ? Ce n'est pas en 48 heures qu'un animal montre son comportement définitif dans un lieu nouveau. Le sait elle ? 
Et une fois l'enclos construit, cela ne résoudrait il pas les petits inconvénients qu'elle évoque ?

----------


## Kaline

j,attend la reponce du siège spa
oui j,aurais surement besoin de votre aide précieuse pour denver 
petit père ne mérite pas cela suis degoutee
demain je saurais un peu plus mais elle ne le garde pas

----------


## Mimi L

Encore  une fois, quelle horrible attente ! Bien sur que non qu'il ne mérite et ne méritait pas ça.
Il subit encore et encore.
Quelle atroce douleur.
Où est sa bonne étoile ??????
L'aide vous l'aurez Kaline, je m'y engage.

----------


## Mimi L

*PS : un grand merci à tout le monde ...d'être toujours là pour DENVER et nous soutenir par vos messages  et votre mobilisation.
Si nous nous tenons la main, si nous restons unis ...DENVER et contre tous...nous lui apporterons ce bonheur qu'il mérite tant.*

----------


## cacaoisis

je suis bien entendu près de vous pour vous soutenir vous et DENVER et tous ensembles nous allons réussir! courage!il y a forcément sa bonne étoile quelque part et il vaut mieux que cette dame le rende maintenant que de faire de lui un malheureux!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je vois dans plusieurs refuges des chiens avec des années de refuge(plus de 5,10,12 ans)?? Je n'ai pas le temps de relire les 29 pages mais pas de possibilité de transfert de refuges???

----------


## Petite Etoile

Mariejolie, Mp envoyé!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Tous ensemble pour Denver, tous ensemble avec Mimi et Kaline!

Comprenez bien ce message!

----------


## choupettethais13

*Bonsoir

Je me suis permis également d'envoyer un résumé de ce sos à l'association Croc Blanc, au cas où ils pourraient aider !*

----------


## Mimi L

*MERCI CHOUPETTETHAIS 13*

----------


## Mimi L

pour vous les LES FILLES...

----------


## cacaoisis

courage Mimil ne baissez pas les bras! ce qui vous arrive arriv malheureusement souvent lorsque les adoptants ne connaissent pas la difficulté à réabiliter un chien qui a soufffert d'abandon, qui n'a jamais connu de foyer et qui a peur! vous n'êtes donc nullement condamnable, au contraire! vous avez fait de votre mieux et DENVER est un chien comme des milliers d'autres qui souffrent d'abandon donc plaçable même si il a besoin de soins et qu'il n'aime pas les chats il reste un chien que l'on peut mettre à l'adoption il faut simplement trouver la bonne personne qui aura la patience et la psychologie necessaire pour accueillir un chien qui a besoin de temps pour se sentir en sécurité. 

ne vivez donc pas cela comme un échec sinon nombreuses seraient malheureusement les personnes concernées par cela vivez cela comme un essai malheureux en sachant qu'il y a forcément quelqu'un pour DENVER.

prenez soin de vous,je pense que DENVER dans un premier temps va retrouver la spa d'où il venait et vous même et ensuite ses séances d'osthéopatie, ses calins, ses ballades et ses soins... et son adoptant.

je suis près de vous en pensée comme beaucoup d'autres personnes!

cordialement

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est vraiment bien exprimé cacaoisis, avec beaucoup de tact , d amour ,de délicatesse ! Votre texte est d une vérité profonde...
Mimi et Denver on est tous derrière vous deux , et ce n est pas un échec , on pense à vous . 
On attends les nouvelles...

----------


## Kaline

Bonjour Mme Auger,


 Denver dans un premier temps devra etre rapatrie sur le refuge de Vallerargues. Nous procederons a son rapatriement plus tard.


 Bonne journee. Cordialement.






Nicolas Dumas

----------


## Petite Etoile

Courage mon ami, 'tit Denver. 
Encore une voiture... je suis de tout coeur avec toi, ne t'inquiète pas, ça va aller, ça va aller...

----------


## Kaline

voici la réponse du siège donc on peut pas faire grand chose
comme mimi je suis très en colère après celle qui la fait venir
il va se retrouver seul dans un endroit qui ne connait pas

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il y a de quoi être en colère, et triste car c'est Denver qui fait les frais d'une attitude irresponsable.
Il va devoir puiser en lui des ressources importantes, c'est très anxiogène pour lui tout ça!

Courage, Denver, tu as beaucoup de gens qui t'aiment!

----------


## POLKA67

Pas moyen de le rapatrier si on se cotise tous pour les frais ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Kaline répond à votre question deux posts plus haut, Polka 67.

Il faut respecter la procédure mise en oeuvre, on ne peut pas faire autrement

----------


## cacaoisis

je suis surprise de cette décision car nous savons tous que pour DENVER un lieu qu'il ne connait pas est traumatisant  et destabilisant. Je suis d'accord aussi pour une cagnotte pour le rapratiement dans un lieu qu'il connaît pour sa santé et son moral je crois que c'est primordial pour lui

----------


## Kaline

tout a fait d,accord avec vous
mais cetait dans l,urgence

----------


## caro.

c'est peut être une chance pour Denver ?

si il était invisible à la spa de morée, qui sait si quelqu'un ne le remarquera pas à Vallerargues ?


je pense que dans l'immédiat, il faut plutôt prendre cette nouvelle de façon positive  ::

----------


## cacaoisis

je me permets d'être dans le doute car pour DENVER car après tout ce qu'il vient de vivre je crois que le meilleur pour lui était de se retrouver dans un lieu et des visages connus, c'est pour lui un nouvel abandon, donc une souffrance de plus, même si je ne doute pas du sérieux de cette SPA

----------


## Patricia45

C'est quoi cette histoire !!
Je croyais qu'il avait enfin trouvé sa famille !!!
Quand au fait qu'il ne puisse pas revenir à MOREE, ça me laisse rêveuse quand on sait tous les transferts d'animaux qui sont faits d'une SPA à une autre !!
Personnellement, je me refuse à laisser partir un animal loin de moi car pas possible d'assurer un suivi et de réagir quand il y a un problème.
Cette histoire me conforte dans mes décisions.
J'espère que MOREE pourra le récupérer car je pense que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux pour lui.
A MOREE, il y avait du monde qui se démenait pour lui, ce ne sera peut-être pas le cas là où il est maintenant.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Bonjour Mme Auger,
> 
> 
>  Denver dans un premier temps devra etre rapatrie sur le refuge de Vallerargues. Nous procederons a son rapatriement plus tard.
> 
> 
>  Bonne journee. Cordialement.
> 
> 
> ...


*Avez-vous une idée du temps où il restera à Vallerargues????* peut-être là bas un coup de coeur qui sait???
Positivons Je viens de lire sur leur facebook



> Merci à tous les adoptants venus nombreux ce week-end, permettant à nos  petits protégés de trouver un nouveau foyer. Un énorme merci


 Même si je sais que ce ne sera pas facile pour Denver d'arriver dans une nouvelle structure
Quelle triste histoire à cause d'une adoptante irresponsable

----------


## esiocnarf

Les refuges affiliés à  la SPA de Paris, une soixantaine environ sur les 320 refuges en France , doivent se conformer aux exigences du siège, c'est le cas pour Denver 
Kaline ne peut agir sans leur consentement... c'est leur  fonctionnement

----------


## cacaoisis

cela veut donc tristement dire que l'on ne tient pas compte de l'histoire du chien car manifestement le seul endroit ou DENVER avait ses repaires c'était à MOREE. J'espère que le siège social en tiendra compte

----------


## caro.

les transferts entre SPA ont souvent du bon (même si pour le coup ce n'est pas tout à fait un transfert), et il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que Denver ait plus de chance à Vallerargues?

je ne comprends pas cette volonté de vouloir à tout prix le faire revenir sur Morée, alors qu'il était menacé d'euthanasie et invisible aux yeux des adoptants pendant 4 années...

toutes les personnes qui ont suivis et qui se sont investis pour lui pourront toujours le suivre à Vallerargues  :: 

espérons maintenant que Denver parvienne à faire fondre le coeur d'une personne du sud  ::

----------


## cacaoisis

le faire revenir sur Morée c'était pour DENVER retrouver ses repères, retrouver une personne aimante qui lui consacrait beaucoup de temps et surtout enlever le traumatisme qu'il vit depuis qu'il a quitté ce refuge. Je parle en connaissance de cause car j'ai actuellement neuf chiens chez moi dont certains ont mis beaucoup de temps à se sociabiliser, a s'adapter à leur nouvelle et a oublier l'abandon. pourtant je ne doute pas du sérieux de cette SPA mais je crois que MimiL était son véritable repère, son pôle d'affection et je souhaite de toute mon âme qu'elle puisse l'adopter pour qu'il soit enfin heureux

----------


## Petite Etoile

Cacaoisis, on est nombreuses à  ressentir que la place de Denver est auprès de Mimi!

----------


## krissou

Qu'en pense Mimi ? Ce n'est pas évident pour elle d'intégrer Denver chez elle avec tous ses chats.
Et même si Denver n'est plus très valide, il peut très bien trouver l'énergie nécessaire quand il s'agit de courser un chat !

----------


## cacaoisis

la solution pour Mimi c'est effectivement la construction d'un enclos que lui a proposé un ami ou DENVER ne serait pas dépaysé et le soir une pièce où il pourrait dormir à l'intérieur et comme DENVER n'est plus très mobile de l'arrière train très vite il ne pourra pas courir après les chats

----------


## cacaoisis

j'espère qu'en aucun cas DENVER sera euthanasié et que très vite une solution sera trouvée pour qu'il soit heureux dans sa famille

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Pour ma part je penche un peu du côté de Caro Il ne faut pas "agir sur " le coup de l'émotion" Je pense que *si Mimi avait PU*(car voulu j'en suis certaine à 100%)elle l'aurait fait
Et si cela doit se faire ..............Valleraragues est en France...................

----------


## Petite Etoile

Cacaoisis, *entendez bien*, il n'est absolument pas question d'euthanasie concernant notre beau et doux Denver!

Et il n'y a pas d'action menée sous le coup de l'émotion mais en toute lucidité, MarieJolie.

*Comprenez-moi bien* Tout cela est bein

----------


## Kaline

nous allons recuperer denver si sa fa ne le garde pas elle a demander un délai pour voir
il n,est pas question d,eutha si son état de santé reste stable la spa la notre ne pratique pas d,euthanasie sauf pour raison médical grave
nous voulons son retour a moree car il est habituer il connais et ne sera pas perdu
nous n,avons rien contre les autres refuges au contraire car ils nous permettre de faire adopter des loulous qui on du mal a partir

----------


## fredon21

Je ne me suis jamais permis d'intervenir sur le post de Denver mais je l'ai toujours suivi attentivement et ma réflexion est :comment peut-on arriver à un tel gâchis , surtout n'y voyez pas une critique car j'ai vécu la situation quand Bingo ( Billy maintenant ) est remonté des Pyrénées orientales sur la région parisienne et qu'au bout d'un mois son adoptante n'en voulait plus  , c'est Morvan qui a pris Bingo  ::  et la suite n'est que du bonheur .....mais là comment a-t-on pu confier Denver à cette "bonne femme " qui elle n'en voulait plus au bout de 2 jours . Je suis bien consciente que mon post ne fera pas avancer les choses et je suis profondément attristée de voir ce genre de réaction , j'ai moi-même adopté Tango aux Amandiers et j'ai eu quelques moments difficiles au début mais avec une bonne dose de patience et beaucoup d'amour les choses se tassent !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ce n'est pas Denver qui est en cause dans cet état de fait, il avait besoin de trouver ses marques et de recréer de nouveaux repères que seule une humanité accomplie pouvait accompagner dans l'empathie, la compréhension et la compassion.

Ces trois qualités magnifiques que justement les animaux portent en eux et que seuls les humains non anesthésiés du coeur sont en capacité non seulement de recevoir mais d'exprimer envers nos amis les animaux, pour leur offrir ceux qu'ils ont toute légitimité d'avoir: amour, respect et protection de nous autres les humains.

Ma seule prière est donc tournée vers le devenir de Denver, que les portes s'ouvrent pour lui, celle d'un taxi animalier puis de Morée, afin que lui aussi connaisse enfin un bonheur paisible et une vie douce pour ses vieux jours. Pour cela, notre solidarité sans faille doit plus que jamais se manifester et celles et ceux qui se manifestent nouvellement pour lui, après une longue observation de ses pérégrinations, sont les bienvenus pour renforcer notre solidarité.

----------


## fredon21

J'ai bien compris que Denver n'était pas en cause , mais je me posais la question de savoir comment on en est arrivé  à confier Denver à une FA aussi peu fiable à des km du refuge de Morée  ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bien sûr vous savez que c'est n'est pas notre pauvre ami Denver qui est en cause, lisez entre les lignes... je vous le dis amicalement.

Une pré-visite dans les règles de l'art a été faite chez l'adoptante.
Ce retournement de situation à la totale défaveur de Denver a surpris tout le monde.

A choisir entre la peste et le choléra, mieux vaut connaître la réalité - et le sortir de là- que d'être manipulé et penser que Denver est bien aimé alors qu'il n'en est rien.
D'ailleurs, combien est-on à dire en pensée à cette dame de respecter Denver et que même si elle n'a pas d'amour pour lui, qu'elle se comporte dignement avec lui, le temps que les dispositions se mettent en place?

Je vous le dis, madame, puisque vous connaissez ce post, je vous le dis ouvertement, les animaux sentent et reçoivent 5 sur 5 si on les aime ou pas et nos intentions envers eux; Denver sait que vous n'êtes pas en amour avec lui, alors je vous demande juste de prendre soin de lui, en attendant son départ, car le chagrin et le stress peuvent l'affaiblir, et d'être consciente et respectueuse de cela.
Denver n'a jamais eu la chance d'être choyé dans une famille bien à lui, son repère et sa source d'affection trouvent réalité en le personne de Mimi.
Cette situation est déchirante pour lui et pour elle.
Entendez bien cela s'il vous plaît, vous qui lisez ce post.

Sachez madame, que nous sommes nombreux à regretter amèrement de n'avoir pas le contexte pour l'accueillir chez nous, en tant qu'adoptant et que nous nous inquiétons beaucoup pour lui.

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est tres tres juste ce que dit Petite Etoile, et tres beau .
Cette personne suit certainement le post, j espere qu Elle aura la dignite de prendre soin de Denver,car c est Elle qui l a cherche et non lui! Pour lui c est Mimi dans son coeur, et dans le coeur de Mimi c est Denver!

----------


## Vegane7

S'il faut participer en quoi que ce soit (financièrement car je ne peux hélas faire plus) au rapatriement de Denver, je suis bien sûr présente.

----------


## fredon21

> S'il faut participer en quoi que ce soit (financièrement car je ne peux hélas faire plus) au rapatriement de Denver, je suis bien sûr présente.


+1

----------


## Roukmoutt

Plus 2-

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Qui suit .

----------


## Erik

plus 3

qui d'autre.

----------


## Petite Etoile

et 4, qui d'autre?

----------


## Léa02

+ 5, je vous suis.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Et le 6 ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On va faire une chaine...
Et chaque Malllon va compter!
Alors qui suit ?

----------


## POLKA67

+6  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia45

+ 7
Moi aussi, je suis !!!!
Qui d'autre pour DENVER ???????

----------


## Lilouminou5

+8
je suis
qui d'autre

----------


## INCALINE

+9
Pour toi, petit DENVER...

----------


## francesca75

+10

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Pour l'instant si j'ai bien compris il faut de toute façon qu'il aille à vallerargues avant de retourner(s'il n'a pas la chance d'être adopté) à Morée
Donc je ne pense pas , mais je n'en sais rien du tout que cette décision étant prise par la spa, les frais de rapatriement sont à sa charge
D'autres chiens sont transférés de refuges à refuges et je n'ai jamais vu que l'on nous sollicitait financièrement
Mais s'il le faut .........

----------


## Urrugne

J'ai eu l

----------


## Urrugne

Bjr. J'ai eu l'adoptante en ligne. Son seul souci c'est qu'il gratte beaucoup dans la maison car il a toujours été habitué à vivre dehors et sa vie n'est pas en quatre murs. Elle tient à le faire rentrer la nuit car aucun des chiens qu'elle a eu n'a couché dehors. Je lui ai expliqué que ce n'est pas en 48 heures que l'on peut prendre une décision comme ça et qu'il faut laisser Denver se poser. Voilà cette personne n'a pas réfléchi aux conséquences que cela entraînait mais cela ne sert à rien de tirer à bout portant sur cette personne. On n'avance pas dans la critique il faut surtout trouver la bonne solution. Il faut remercier tous ceux qui œuvrent malgré tout pour le bien-être de Denver (entre autre la SPA).

----------


## Léa02

La dame ne peut pas faire coucher Denver dehors au début tout au moins et l'habituer tout doucement à l'intérieur ?  Elle ne pourrait pas se faire aider par un comportementaliste canin ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Personne ne tire sur l adoptante, on sait que quand on prends un animal ,il y a des moments difficiles... On ne va pas rentrer dans les commentaires! 
Denver doit retourner vers Moree ,et surtout vers Mimi ,donc c est appliquer et mener a bien pour une fin heureuse cette histoire !
Et 11. .?

----------


## aurore27

+ 12 je suis

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Aurore , c est vraiment sympa.. 12 super ,qui est le no 11 ? 
Un ptit geste...Merci d avance..

----------


## Petite Etoile

C'est Aurore 27 le numéro 11, ma chère  Rouckmoutt!
Qui va être le 12, qui suit?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Les refuges affiliés à  la SPA de Paris, une soixantaine environ sur les 320 refuges en France , doivent se conformer aux exigences du siège, c'est le cas pour Denver 
> Kaline ne peut agir sans leur consentement... c'est leur  fonctionnement


Alors désolée mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que vous voulez financer??? 
Denver sera à Vallerargues quand et re-transféré à Morée à quelle date??? Peut être n'est-ce pas possible de le savoir

----------


## POLKA67

Au cas où DENVER à un moment donné pourrait être rapatrié dans son refuge d'origine et les frais pour le trajet poseraient pb. 
Ce qui serait bien c'est que l'adoptante prenne son temps pour apprendre à connaître DENVER, à le calmer lorsqu'il se sent prisonnier à l'intérieur vu qu'il n'a pas l'habitude, il se sent peut-être aussi mal à l'aise s'il est avec d'autres animaux ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui ,Petite Etoile, on voit que c est la fin de la semaine!

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Je suis aussi... (MIMI l'a noté)...
DENVER depuis 4 ANS qu'il était à Morée, n'a JAMAIS DORMI DEHORS mais en box avec "coin nuit" chauffé en mauvaise saison !!
Si DENVER "gratte" (?????) c'est qu'il est seul ???  Or, bien entendu qu'il n'a PAS L'HABITUDE D'ETRE SEUL !!!!
Toute solution (ad hoc) trouvée passe nécessairement par LE LISTING CRITIQUE des éléments NEGATIFS : Ici, l'adoptante a reçu la visite de 2 "enquêtrices" AVANT  qu'il n'arrive ... C'est ahurissant que RIEN de ce qui arrive maintenant de la responsabilité de cette "adoptante" n'ait été repéré au cours de cette visite ET des com tél !!!!

Donner DU TEMPS et de l'observation AFFECTUEUSE à tout poilu arrivant (surtout dans le cas de DENVER, avec toutes les infos diffusées en amont) n'est-il pas le MINIMUM LOGIQUE et INTELLIGENT/COHERENT à respecter ++++++  par tout "adoptant" donc (soi-disant) bienveillant et motivé ++++ ????
C'est d'ailleurs le moindre respect à tout poilu.... d'autant plus quand on a DECIDE de faire qq chose pour lui !!!_

----------


## POLKA67

MOUNINOX, il ne faut pas être trop sévère avec l'adoptante, elle pensait sûrement que DENVER ne se ferait jamais à vivre à l'intérieur,  elle seule peut le dire.

----------


## Vegane7

Repartagé pour Denver sur FB :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Vegan un peu ennuyeux ce lien facebook car Denver n'est plus à Morée .........je repartage malgré tout

----------


## Vegane7

Marie-Jolie, si vous lisez bien mon post, vous verrez que j'ai bien mis le nouveau département : 07.
J'ai laissé en revanche Morée en contact.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Rien d'"ennuyeux" au contraire.

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est tres bien d avoir laisse Moree en contact ...
Merci Vegane 7

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Rien d'"ennuyeux" au contraire.


Je n'avais pas bien lu c'est pour cette raison que je disais cela tout en partageant malgré tout

Merci Vegane7

----------


## Petite Etoile

On ne lâche rien pour Denver!!!

Relance et notre appui matériel si des besoins quelconques devaient être satisfaits pour soulager la spa, en respect de ses demandes, bien sûr!

----------


## CHAT DU GUETTO

13
tu sais mimi que si il peut revenir j'aiderais aussi ! mais je n'y crois plus , je viens d'apprendre son tranfert par facebook , ca dégoute

----------


## Daysie433

> 13
> tu sais mimi que si il peut revenir j'aiderais aussi ! mais je n'y crois plus , je viens d'apprendre son tranfert par facebook , ca dégoute


*sur quel lien FB ?? J'ai cherché et je n'ai rien trouvé*

----------


## Petite Etoile

Denver transféré??? Mais où est-il???

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est quoi cette nouvelle ? Denver transfere ? Ou ?
des nouvelles ? Sur quel Facebook ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Denver, transféré??? Où est-il?????

Chat du Guetto, pouvez-vous nous mettre le lien FB s'il vous plaît?

----------


## superdogs

> Bien sûr vous savez que c'est n'est pas notre pauvre ami Denver qui est en cause, lisez entre les lignes... je vous le dis amicalement.
> 
> Une pré-visite dans les règles de l'art a été faite chez l'adoptante.
> Ce retournement de situation à la totale défaveur de Denver a surpris tout le monde.
> 
> A choisir entre la peste et le choléra, mieux vaut connaître la réalité - et le sortir de là- que d'être manipulé et penser que Denver est bien aimé alors qu'il n'en est rien.
> D'ailleurs, combien est-on à dire en pensée à cette dame de respecter Denver et que même si elle n'a pas d'amour pour lui, qu'elle se comporte dignement avec lui, le temps que les dispositions se mettent en place?
> 
> Je vous le dis, madame, puisque vous connaissez ce post, je vous le dis ouvertement, les animaux sentent et reçoivent 5 sur 5 si on les aime ou pas et nos intentions envers eux; Denver sait que vous n'êtes pas en amour avec lui, alors je vous demande juste de prendre soin de lui, en attendant son départ, car le chagrin et le stress peuvent l'affaiblir, et d'être consciente et respectueuse de cela.
> ...


Effectivement.....

N° 11 ou 13, en tout cas, je suis.. ce vieux loulou doit absolument retrouver ses repères, ou une atmosphère sécurisante...Il doit être dans un tel désarroi, ça fait mal au coeur !
Je viens de tout relire, je suis donc le n° 13

Transféré ?? Pauvre loup ......

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Superdogs, de la part de Denver.. Qui doit beaucoup souffrir!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Information obsolète, il s'agissait, et ce n'est plus d'actualité, de son transfert à Vallérargues.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Et bien!!!

----------


## Petite Etoile

un coup de stress!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Information obsolète, il s'agissait, et ce n'est plus d'actualité, de son transfert à Vallérargues.


Ah il ne va plus là- bàs???je croyais que c'était la décision de Paris

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui, cela avait été annoncé et Kaline nous en informait sur le post il y a quelques jours.
D'où l'intérêt de lire toutes les pages pour suivre le fil de l'histoire.

Ah, tit Denver, on veut toujours le meilleur pour toi, nous tes copains et copines!

----------


## Léa02

Denver est toujours chez la dame ?

Une décision a été prise  pour lui ?

----------


## Urrugne

Oui il est toujours chez son adoptante qui fait son maximum pour qu'il soit bien. Je pense qu'il faut calmer le jeu et les laisser s'adapter l'un à l'autre. Il faut arrêter les polémiques, Mouninox ne te tracasse pas.

----------


## aurore27

Oups je me suis trompé de numéro pour la chaine, ::   Aurore27, tu sors...., mais je suis, je suis. :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci,Merci..

----------


## Léa02

> Oui il est toujours chez son adoptante qui fait son maximum pour qu'il soit bien. Je pense qu'il faut calmer le jeu et les laisser s'adapter l'un à l'autre. Il faut arrêter les polémiques, Mouninox ne te tracasse pas.


on croise les doigts pour que ça continue d'évoluer dans le bon sens alors !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Urugne, Merci des nouvelles, mais nous savons tous que le grand amour de Denver c est Mimi ,et que le grand amour de Mimi  c est Denver .

----------


## Petite Etoile

numéro 14, une copine se joint à nous!

Qui suit? ce sera le 15!

----------


## Urrugne

Oui on croise les doigts très fort et on y croit.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Quells sont les news de Denver?
On est quand meme un peu inquiets ..

----------


## Petite Etoile

D'accord avec toi, Roukmoutt. 
Nous n'avons pas la joie de voir des photos de Denver épanoui, heureux dans son nouvel environnement comme pour tant de loulous adoptés.

----------


## cafaro

je suis le post mais j'avoue que l'adoption "ratée" m'a quelque peu secouée ! je pense à Mimi, je pense à ce pauvre petit père..... désolée les filles mais j'ai du mal à accepter

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais rassurez vous Cafaro, je partage entierement votre avis..
Et on aimerait bien avoir des photos et des nouvelles de Denver !!

----------


## fredon21

OUI , +1

----------


## Roukmoutt

Super Fredon21, ca fait une jolie chaine d amour pour le beau Denver ..
Je suis sure qu il le percoit ...

----------


## lénou

+1 également!...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Super!!

----------


## cacaoisis

+1

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Cacaoisis!

----------


## Petite Etoile

De bon matin, mes pensées vont vers toi, mon cher Denver, avec le coeur serré.
Où est-il ce bel été indien rêvé pour toi, cet rubrique du bonheur tant espérée, et ces étoiles dans tes yeux?

Petit amour tu mérite le meilleur, je l'espère encore pour toi, vaille que vaille, on est beaucoup d'ailleurs mais ce grand silence et tous ces non-dits ne sont pas faits pour rassurer, tu es si loin maintenant!
Mais tu es dans mon coeur!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Kaline ou Mimi n'ont pas de nouvelles???? Peut être que l'adoption se fait doucement...........Il faut espérer
Parfois de "mauvais départs" aboutissent sur quelque chose de beau

----------


## MOUNINOX

> De bon matin, mes pensées vont vers toi, mon cher Denver, avec le coeur serré.
> Où est-il ce bel été indien rêvé pour toi, cet rubrique du bonheur tant espérée, et ces étoiles dans tes yeux?
> 
> Petit amour tu mérite le meilleur, je l'espère encore pour toi, vaille que vaille, on est beaucoup d'ailleurs mais ce grand silence et tous ces non-dits ne sont pas faits pour rassurer, tu es si loin maintenant!
> Mais tu es dans mon coeur!


idem ...    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## cacaoisis

des nouvelles nous qui pensons si fort à toi et à MimiL nous réchaufferaient le coeur

----------


## Vegane7

Toutes mes pensées vont aujourd'hui à Denver dont le bonheur doit importer *plus que tout.*

----------


## Petite Etoile

Denver, mon Ami!...

----------


## bouletosse

Ce silence ne rassure pas...bien au contraire...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Qu es ce qu il y a au fond du regard de Denver?

----------


## Kaline

la reponce pour lui et demain on attend pour savoir si il reviens ou pas

----------


## Petite Etoile

Alors je renouvelle mon voeu que la Sagesse et l'Amour pour Denver soient les seuls moteurs pour décider des modalités de son avenir, en respect de qui il est et de ce qu'il mérite.

Que les choix qui seront faits le soient hors de toute fâcherie ou discordes humaines au profit d'un être qui aspire comme tout un chacun sur cette planète, animal comme humain, à la quiétude, au respect et à l'amour.

----------


## POLKA67

> la reponce pour lui et demain on attend pour savoir si il reviens ou pas


La réponse de la part de l'adoptante ou retour d'un autre refuge ?

----------


## francesca75

Aux dernières nouvelles, il était toujours chez son adoptante.

----------


## MOUNINOX

> Alors je renouvelle mon voeu que la Sagesse et l'Amour pour Denver soient les seuls moteurs pour décider des modalités de son avenir, en respect de qui il est et de ce qu'il mérite.
> 
> Que les choix qui seront faits le soient hors de toute fâcherie ou discordes humaines au profit d'un être qui aspire comme tout un chacun sur cette planète, animal comme humain, à la quiétude, au respect et à l'amour.


_KALINE j'en suis certaine, est OK avec cette "philosophie", et aidera au max à la prochaine sérénité de tit DENVER, au plus près de ceux qui l'AIMENT et le CONNAISSENT et la lui procuraient_..........

----------


## Petite Etoile

Nous sommes bien d'accord, Mouninox.

----------


## bouletosse

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Nous devons prendre notre mal en patience Bouletosse... ::

----------


## francesca75

Denver est-il adopté ou revient il à Morée ?

----------


## MOUNINOX

> Denver est-il adopté ou revient il à Morée ?


 :: _Tit  DENVER, de toutes manières, d'après les infos données au début de cette triste saga, n'était pas "ADOPTE" mais en FALD....  Donc, au cas où "les règlements et les décisionnaires là haut" le permettraient, il est potentiellement facile de modifier/annuler les modalités stipulées au contrat d'une FA..... de courte (!!) ou longue durée......_

----------


## cacaoisis

???

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonne nuit mon cher Denver, bonne nuit petit coeur.

----------


## Kaline

la bonne nouvelle et pour bientôt patience

----------


## cacaoisis

merci pour ce message

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> merci pour ce message



on aura la patience demandée comme Denver a su être patient

----------


## Roukmoutt

On pense beaucoup pour Denver....

----------


## Petite Etoile

On croise fort les doigts pour toi, 'tit Denver!!!

----------


## lénou

Aucune nouvelle?...

----------


## Petite Etoile

*.*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Les photos de Denver sont superbes, il a une dignite et un regard magique de sagesse!

----------


## Kaline

son retour et pour bientot
merci a tous

----------


## Petite Etoile

Kaline!!!! Suis tellement contente!!!



Qu'il est chou Denver, et ses yeux... Adorable Denver! 
Suis contente, suis contente, derrière mon écran, je saute, je bondis!!!!!!!!!!!!

Suis contente!!!

----------


## cacaoisis

enfin une bonne nouvelle qui nous réchauffe le coeur pour lui et Mimi L et tous ceux qui se mobilisent pour lui

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Donc pas adopté dommage Espérons qu'il trouvera rapidement la personne qui lui convient et prête à l'accompagner jusqu'au bout............

----------


## Petite Etoile

Mais oui!

L'amour soulève des montagnes!

 aux copains et copines de Denver, bravo!!!

Vous êtes des amours! Denver, tu as un bon lot de sacrés copines et copains!
Ca fait chaud au coeur, mon titi! ::

----------


## superdogs

J'espère que le voyage se déroulera bien. On pensera à toi Denver !!

----------


## Kaline

un taxi animalier va nous le ramener une nouvelle famille l,attend
et nous aussi

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

wouah deux bonnes nouvelles à la fois

----------


## Petite Etoile

Y a d'la joie
Bonjour bonjour les hirondelles
Y a d'la joie
Dans le ciel par dessus le toit
Y a d'la joie
Et du soleil dans les ruelles
Y a d'la joie
Partout y a d'la joie!!!

----------


## Vegane7



----------


## cacaoisis

que du bonheur en perspective!!!bravo pour tout ce soutien et cette entraide et cet amour pour DENVER et MimiL

  et la bonne issue annoncée

----------


## Kaline

je n,est pas dit dimanche il faut mettre au point entre sa fa et le taxi animalier

----------


## cacaoisis

l'important ce sont les deux bonnes nouvelles!!!merci pour tout ce dévouement!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Vivement des photos de 'tit Denver avec des étoiles dans les yeux!!!

 :: Petit amour!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Hâte d'avoir des nouvelles fraîches!

----------


## Kaline

Yes notre petit père et bien arriver dans sa nouvelle fa merci a tous pour votre soutien
merci au taxi animalier d,avoir fait le trajet sans supplément pour un dimanche
je laisse mimi vous donner des nouvelles et des photos
nous sommes tous très heureux
encore merci a toute pour cette chaine de solidarité

----------


## Petite Etoile



----------


## Roukmoutt

Maid quel super nouvelle!
On se rejouit de voir les photos...
Quelle epopee!! On attends les news!
Que du bonheur !merci a tous pour cette belle chaine de solidarite.

----------


## Mimi L

*"Et si je mets de la lumière sur certaines de mes zones d'ombres,
Et si je mets quelques mots sur mes silences les plus sombres,
C'est pour mieux les comprendre et reprendre ma route,
C'est pour foncer, sans attendre le prochain jour de doute »
**Extrait de Jour De Doute - Grand Corps Malade -**

DE l’OMBRE à la LUMIERE*



Il y a des lieux géographiques, si beaux, si emplis de mille et une senteurs, des camaïeux de couleurs diverses et variées qui inspirent plus que d’autres au  bonheur,  à la douceur de vivre, au rêve parvenu.
Pourtant et sans jugement, un paysage enchanteur, à lui tout seul,  ne suffit pas à l’accès au bonheur, surtout  pour un être dépendant et sans défenses, s’il manque des dispositions, s’il manque cet élément impalpable mais ô combien essentiel, cet élément que chaque être vivant  devrait recevoir, cet élément sans qui rien ne pourrait exister mais qui ne se commande pas ….l’amour.

Il aura fallu 4 longues semaines (et 3 jours) pour passer de l’espoir …à un peu d’espoir …au désespoir…
Il aura fallu ce temps pour admettre que malgré les précautions prises de toutes parts, rien n’est gagné d’avance.
Il aura fallu ce temps pour accepter que l’erreur, fait partie de notre quotidien malgré les bonnes volontés.
Il aura fallu ce temps pour rebondir sur l’échec, le retourner en victoire et le transformer, avec tout l’espoir qu’il est permis de fonder, en bonheur.
 
Pour sa santé, son bien être, il est revenu, sur ses terres.
Pour son retour à la lumière,   il n’y a qu’un mot, *MERCI* !
Un mot sans fioriture, avec tout le respect et l’intégrité qui  lui revient, *MERCI*.
*MERCI à Kaline* pour son implication et son engagement constant.
*MERCI à CA07 et CE07* pour leur aide, leur dévouement si précieux et la protection qu’elles lui ont apporté.
*MERCI à S37* pour son assistance, son adaptabilité et sa serviabilité sans qui rien n’aurait pu être réalisé …dans les conditions de sécurité optimale.
*MERCI à toi PE* pour son implication exemplaire et son aide tout aussi précieuse.
*MERCI à vous toutes et vous tous* pour votre inestimable soutien qui a permis également à la faisabilité de ce retour à la lumière.

Après ces 4 semaines où il s’est affaibli, où son corps s’est engourdi sans qu’il  se plaigne, où ses pensées ont erré…après ce long voyage du retour, il va lui falloir du temps pour s’adapter à sa nouvelle famille*, se rétablir, se laisser apprivoiser, se laisser revenir à la vie.
Laissons-lui ce temps, doucement, tranquillement, sereinement.
Laissons lui ce temps pour se relever, marcher, manger, faire confiance, aimer et  enfin trouver la douceur de vivre, à l’abri, auprès des personnes qui auront tout  compris de lui  et sauront lui apporter le réconfort dont il a tant besoin et qu’il mérite.
_
*__(__ce  qui devrait se faire sans trop de difficulté puisqu'il a  bien mangé ce  soir, s'est promené, va et vient à sa guise et le tout sans stress)_


Petite pause détente ......
*
DENVER, demain le jour se lève…..*
_ 
_« J'ai tout appris de toi, sur les choses humaines
Et j'ai vu désormais le monde à ta façon,
J'ai tout appris de toi comme on boit aux fontaines,
Comme on lit dans le ciel les étoiles lointaines…. »_
Que Serais-Je Sans Toi – Jean Ferrat -_

----------


## Vegane7

MERCI POUR LUI

----------


## Lilouminou5

Quel bonheur de savoir notre Denver entouré ,à nouveau d'amour .
 Merci pour lui ::  ::

----------


## superdogs

Denver, comment exprimer tout ce que je te souhaite ?? Tu as dans les yeux tout l'amour du monde, j'espère qu'ENFIN, il te sera rendu, et que tu as trouvé un bon endroit où te laisser aimer... ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

CHOUETTE CHOUETTE ET CHOUETTE!
Bravo Denver, d'avoir parcouru tous ces kilomètres, mais tu savais que c'était que du bonheur au bout, hein petit coeur!

Te voîlà entre de bonnes mains maintenant! Quel soulagement!
Un grand merci  à tous!

Et voîlà ton post arrivé dans la rubrique du bonheur, celle des sortis d'affaire et adoptés, hip hip hip?

----------


## Kaline

merci a toi mimi de m,avoir écouter et merci de cette confiance en moi
23 ans que je défendles animaux eux ne peuvent rien faire sans nous a nous de les aider
il est la et tout ira mieux il est a coter de chez nous a une fa super

----------


## cacaoisis

que du bonheur! ce soir nous avons chaud au coeur pour vous Kaline, pour MimiL our petite Etoile, pour tous ceux qui ce sont mobilisés pour toi DENVER qui maintenant a enfin trouvé ta famille auprès de ceux qui ont tout fait pour qu'enfin tu pauses tes patounes!


merci a vous tous et pour toi DENVER je souhaite une vie de "chien heureux"

----------


## esiocnarf

un grand OUFFFFFFF 
Bravo!!!!

----------


## MOUNINOX

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :Pom pom girl:   :: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :Pom pom girl:   :: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :Pom pom girl:   :: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Patricia45

Super de le savoir de retour dans la région centre.
Petit DENVER, je te souhaite beaucoup de bonheur pour les années à venir.
 à tous ceux qui se sont battus pour lui et ceux qui ont aidé à son retour 

*
J'espère que BAMBI connaîtra le même bonheur très rapidement !!!*

----------


## Vegane7

Oui...
J'ai repartagé hier pour le pauvre Bambi.

----------


## Mimi L

MERCI  à vous toutes et .... tous ...pour ces jolis messages.
La nuit s'est très bien passée :: ....et cette journée aussi  :: ...il semble avoir (presque) toujours habité en ces lieux ! Il sort à son gré et rentre tout aussi à l'aise.
Il a droit à des friandises de qualité ...sur lesquelles il ne rechigne absolument pas !
 Il dort comme un bébé sur une couverture moëlleuse...tout à fait à l'aise.
Quelques petites ballades,  la truffe au vent (léger) et sous un soleil automnal.
Voilà, le 1er jour de sa nouvelle vie ......

----------


## francesca75

Quel plaisir de lire ces nouvelles ! 
Le bonheur est là après ce long périple.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Qu es ce que c est bon de lire tout ca ! 
Heureuse, heureuse pour Denver..
on espere des photos!
Quel soulagement pour Mimi, en plus Elle pourra le revoir,et lui faire des bisous...
Maintenant au tour de Bambi ,le beau noiraud !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Les nouvelles sont formidables!!!! Je me régale!

Denver a enfin trouvé sa Fa de rêve!!! Le voîlà enfin chez lui! 
Suis tellement contente pour toi, mon titi! 

On n'oublie pas Bambi si triste, orphelin de sa famille partie dans l'au-delà...
Lui aussi a droit à une nouvelle vie!

----------


## MOUNINOX

_AH oui... on se régale     Et tit DENVER aussi, probable +++   
a-t-il tj son/un matelas super confort, genre anti-escarre ??? (très important dans son cas) car si non, nous pourrions nous cotiser au plus vite... juste avant Noel ??? _  ::   ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Il aura fallu ce  temps pour rebondir sur léchec, le retourner en victoire et le  transformer, avec tout lespoir quil est permis de fonder, en bonheur.



Vous avez toutes et tous montrer ce que peut être la véritable PA
Pour Denver et sa fa  beaucoup de bonheur Je pense que ces quatre semaines s'oublieront très vite

Et je souhaite que la mobilisation pour BAMBI porte ses fruits

Encore Bravo

----------


## cacaoisis

que du bonheur! la route a été longue mais.... la persévérance et l'amour ont porté leur fruit.MimiL doit avoir le coeur plus léger et Denver ne doit pAs encore en croire ses yeux! merci à sa famille d'accueil aussi! nous sommes près de vous en pensée! i ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

On attends la suite des news ! 
Comment va t il ?
Une petite photo du bonheur peut être ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

En attendant que Mimi vous fasse son rapport circonstancié de la nouvelle vie de Denver, elle m'a appris qu'il est super décontracté, qu'il a reçu son soin osthéo avec plaisir, qu'il lui a fait visiter son nouveau cadre de vie, bref, elle l'a vu aujourd'hui!
Son matelas et couverture sont intacts, c'est dire qu'il a trouvé SA maison et SON humaine!

Denver est HEU-REUX! Merci infiniment à vous madame!!!

----------


## Hakunamatata

Très heureuse pour vous.

----------


## Mimi L

« Aujourdhui, jai eu la visite de .Mimi !...Elle pensait que jallais lui faire une fête du tonnerre ! Elle croyait quoi ? que jallais danser la carmagnole !!!!!...jétais bien content de la voir, mais elle arrivait alors que jétais en pleine sieste dans un petit coin choisi par moi-même,  niché dans les arbustes sauvages, où ça fleure bon la campagne et doù je vois tout ce qui bouge alentours !
Bon, je me suis levé, quand même ! On sest fait des câlins et je lui ai fait visiter, tranquille, lendroit où je vis.
Jai un bel espace de verdure où je vais et je viens à ma guise, tranquillou.
Ensuite, je lui ai fait visiter ma nouvelle maison, la cuisine (hum, jaime bien la cuisine !) le coin salon et mon coin rien quà moi où je peux me reposer et manger comme un roi.
Jai très vite pris mes repères, je me promène dans la maison comme si jy avais toujours vécu, je sors dehors comme bon me semble.
Je vis ma vie quoi ! Cest trop bien, je vous assure !
Il y a le Prince des villes et bien, moi, je suis le roi de la campagne et jy suis fort aise !
Je ne pensais pas quon pouvait avoir une belle vie comme ça, sans barreaux, à labri avec un gentil humain qui est toujours là pour soccuper de moi
En fait, je crois bien que ma vie commence maintenant !
Du coup, mes problèmes de santé, bah, comment dire, ça se voir moins !
Ma super maîtresse me fait faire de belles ballades et quand je dis belles, elles sont belles et longues. Jen veux et en redemande ! 


Jai eu aussi la visite dEmilie, lostéopathe ! Et là, avec Mimi, elles ont été trop surprises de mon comportement !
Et vas y, que je me couche et me laisse manipuler, que je me retourne, quon me soulève par ci, quon me tend par làlimite, je mendors !....je suis parfait !
Daprès Emilie, jai moins de tensions, elle pense  que cette séance qui ma hyper détenduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu va mêtre très bénéfique.
Je surprends hein !!!!!!!


Après tout ça, on a pris un tite collation et jai fais des câlins à tout  le monde.
Apparemment, je rends des gens heureux, ça se voit dans les yeux ces choses là, les yeux sont brillants avec de la lumière, des étincelles, un quelque chose de magique..
Alors , je voudrais vous remercier toutes et tous davoir été à mes côtés, davoir contribuer dune  façon ou dune autre à cette nouvelle vie.
Je vous donnerai des nouvelles de temps de temps.
Biens sûr, je remercie Kaline pour ce nouveau chemin qui nest que douceur de vivre et je remercie aussi cette formidable nounou avec qui je vis, qui mouvre sa maison, qui mouvre son cur  et qui moffre linespéré.une 2ème chance  " que tu mérites tellement mon Denver " entends-je dire ..

----------


## Petite Etoile

YOUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!

Ah Denver, bouille d'amour!
Tellement heureuse pour toi!

Merci Mimi pour la revue de presse! On les attendait ces photos du bonheur!

Ca va nous donner la force la pêche, la frite, bref une énergie du tonnerre de Brest pour continuer!!!

Bonne nuit mon chou avec ta chère compagne humaine, qui a effacé en un tour de main, ce temps révolu où tu te morfondais!

----------


## superdogs

::   ::  c'est merveilleux quand les vieux loulous trouvent enfin cette douceur de vie réservée à ceux qui sont vraiment aimés. Je lui souhaite beaucoup de bonheur, beaucoup, beaucoup !!

----------


## Vegane7

Merveilleux

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quel plaisir de lire ces lignes de regarder ces photos

----------


## Mimi L

MERCIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiles Filles  :: 
signé : DENVER

un p'tit coup pour la route !

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il me vient à l'esprit que je veux "la même" pour Bambi, oui, une dame pareille!
Bambi entre dans son jardin et chting, des étoiles dans les yeux!

----------


## bouletosse

FORMIDABLE

----------


## Kaline

que du bonheur merci a vous tous

----------


## Daysie433

*Si Denver et Mimi L ont des étoiles dans les yeux, dans les miens il y a des larmes en lisant ce beau résumé de la nouvelle vie de Denver et en voyant de si belles photos d'un bonheur enfin retrouvé où il y a de l'amour*  :: * 

c'est Noël avant l'heure pour tous ceux qui ont oeuvré pour que cela arrive, merci à tous ceux qui ont participé, d'une manière ou d'une autre, à cette belle chaîne de solidarité*  :: 

*merci Mimi L d'avoir été voir le beau Denver*  ::  *gros bisous de ma tribu et moi*

*soit heureux Denver tu le mérite bien*  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_C'est Noel avant l'heure aussi pour tit DENVER_  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## krissou

Merci Mimi pour le roman photo avec les images de Denver dans son nouveau foyer. On voit qu'il est à l'aise et a enfin trouvé une maîtresse digne de lui !
PS : j'envoie un petit don pour compléter les frais de transport ou lui offrir une prochaine séance ostéo.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui, Mouninox, c'est Noël pour Denver! Mieux que l'été indien!

----------


## cacaoisis

magnifique ces photos et tout ce détail sur le bonheur de DENVER!!!merci MimiL de nous faire participer à son nouveau bonheur!!!

je croise les doigts pour qu'une bonne fée se penche sur le cas de BAMBI pour que lui aussi trouve à nouveau la chaleur d'un foyer et que ses yeux s'illuminent de joie!

----------


## Léa02

je suis contente que tout se passe bien pour Denver, ça fait plaisir à voir et chaud au cœur !

----------


## INCALINE

Alors plein de bonheur pour toi petit DENVER, tu l'as bien mérité. Je te souhaite le meilleur...

----------


## Mimi L

Coucou les filles et …le garçon !
Je vous donne 2 – 3 p’tites nouvelles de moi, l'adoration  !
Et bien, on ne va pas s’arrêter en si bon chemin, je continue ma nouvelle vie, tranquille, zen, apaisé, content…enfin, vous voyez quoi !
Ce matin, ma nounou Monique, qui est vraiment trop mignonne avec moi, était en train de faire des crêpes ! 
Je ne connaissais pas ! Je suis venu voir ce qu’elle faisait, ça humait miam miam !...alors, j’ai fait des gros câlins ….ma grosse bouille de Denver qui frottait et re-frottait les jambes de nounou pour qu’elle me fasse goûter !...ça a marché !

Aussi, j’ai retenté de monter sur le lit  :: , je trouve ça quand même assez sympa comme truc ! ...mais nounou à dit « non » …j’ai cru comprendre que ce mot veut dire que je n’ai pas le droit de faire ça !...pô grave, j’ai mon coin douillet à moi….d’ailleurs j’ai compris qu’on allait m’acheter un matelas …whouaich whouaich ….pour être tout bien détendu après mes grandes ballades qui fleurent bon l’automne….
Voilà voilà…..

Je voulais quand même dire un grand MERCI  à Kaline, pour la belle vie qu’elle me permet d’avoir…



Bon, il me semble que Mimi voudrait prendre la parole alors je vous fais à toutes et à tous,  mes yeux qui disent « merci pour tout » ….
A bientôt

DENVER
 
Quoi rajouter de plus si ce n’est que j’ai transmis vos beaux messages, les remerciements, les bisous etc à Monique – la « nounou » de Denver – et qu’elle est en est très heureuse. C'est une femme au grand coeur, vraiment....c'est réconfortant de savoir DENVER à ses côtés....

----------


## Mimi L

PS : j'oubliais un détail très important ! ...quand j'avais apporté un matelas à Denver alors qu'il était encore au refuge, ne supportant rien dans son box, il l'avait déchiqueté en 3 jours !...mais ça, c'était avant !
Depuis qu'il est chez Monique, la couverture sur laquelle il dort, n'a pas bougé d'un centimètre !.....d'où la prévision de lui offrir un nouveau matelas...et là, je pense que l'on pourra parler de bonheur parfait ! ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ah Denver! Quel bonheur de te savoir aussi heureux, mille mercis à Monique de prendre tellement soin de toi, c'est merveilleux, fantastique, je n'ai plus de mots.
Et je sais que tu prends soin d'elle aussi, bonne pâte comme tu es!

----------


## krissou

Oui, un grand merci à Monique qui a ouvert son coeur et sa maison à Denver. Merci de la part de tout son fan club rescuen !

----------


## Erik

Bonjour,

je suis content que Denver ait enfin trouvé un foyer aimant, grâce à toutes ses bienfaitrices,

dans l'attente de nouvelles de lui    :: 

BRAVO Mimi et Merci à tous ceux qui l'ont aidé.   :: 

le garçon lool

----------


## superdogs

Merci pour ta belle photo Denver !!

----------


## arden56

Quel bonheur de voir Denver enfin "à la maison"  !!! et cette "escapade" ne semble pas l'avoir dérangé plus que ça, ... l'avantage d'être d'un loulou, il ne s'est pas fait du souci comme les 2 pattes !!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci pour cette belle photo de Denver!
Quel soulagement !! 
Et Bambi ??

----------


## bouletosse

C'est ici pour Bambi 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ighlight=Bambi

----------


## Petite Etoile

Merci Mimi pour cette belle photo de Denver! ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ah Ti Denver, petit coeur, maintenant quand je pense à toi c'est une douce chaleur que je ressens dans mon coeur de te savoir choyé. 
Comme c'est agréable! Sacré toi!

----------


## Mimi L

Un p’tit peu de nouvelles (co latérales !) de DENVER.

Pour  différentes  raisons que vous comprendrez, je n’ai pas eu l’occasion de retourner  le voir _(ce qui ne saurait tarder )_,  mais j’ai des _(bonnes)_ nouvelles régulières par Monique.

En revanche, je suis allée hier soir lui acheter son matelas_ (60cm x 120cm – matelas lit de bébé)_…d’occasion, que j’ai trouvé sur un (le) site de petites annonces gratuites.
Il se trouve que ce matelas se trouvait à quelques kilomètres de chez moi en très bon état …donc voilà, le p’tit cœur pourra parfaire sa vie de pacha _!...(ceci dit, bien utile pour les problème d’arthrose du loulou)._

Comme je n’ai pas de nouvelles photos perso*  du loulou, je vous joins la photo du matelas parue en annonce sur le site et le même matelas pris  à la maison ce jour avec, dans le bas, la petite Myrtille _(ex Nénette)_ que j‘ai en FA jusqu’à la semaine prochain  _(pour la tite histoire).



_

Si j’ai inséré un ***astérisque _(ci-dessus)_ à « photos perso » …c’est paske nouvelles photos il y a !...mais pas perso ….elles ont été prises au Refuge de Morée, lundi dernier, alors que Monique allait faire un p’tit tour avec DENVER ! 
Vous pouvez aller les visionner en vous rendant sur le FB de Morée.

https://www.facebook.com/refuge.spademoree/
 
Belle ballade en compagnie de DENVER   ::

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ah Mimi, te revoîlà!
 Super pour le matelas Denver va pouvoir y faire de beaux bons gros dodo!
Il a l'air en bonne forme et ça fait plaisir! 
Un petit pincement au coeur pour Bambi, qui malgré les portes ouvertes n'a touché personne?...
On ne lâche rien pour toi Bambi!

----------


## Kaline

je vous fait un petit coucou pour vous dire que jai donner ma demis ion de deleguee présidente bénévole du refuge de moree
une page se tourne
je tire ma reverance avec fierté du travail accomplie plus sur la même longueur d,onde après 22 ans de protection animal et sauver beaucoup d,animaux de France et d,ailleurs
merci a vous tous pour votre confiance pour moi pour le travail fait ensemble

----------


## superdogs

Mimi, l'idéal pour Denver et son arthrose serait de poser le matelas sur une palette. Vous est-il possible d'en avoir une ?
J'ai mis la photo de Denver sur mon "mur" de sauvetage, dans la pièce-dodo de mes loulous  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Kaline 22 ans dans la protection animale c'est formidable Une page se tourne(j'espère que c'est VOTRE choix)
Je vous souhaite plein de bonnes choses dans votre"nouvelle vie" et beaucoup de bonnes choses aussi à MOREE

Bonne continuation mais je pense que vous n'abandonnerez pas 22 ans de protection animale totalement

Au plaisir de vous "croiser" qui sait???

----------


## arden56

Morée SANS Kaline ??? ce sera difficile !!! Mais retraite bien méritée après tant d'année auprès de ces (et ses) 4 pattes.

----------


## Mimi L

Kaline, c'est avec tristesse que nous te voyons te retirer, toi qui a été notre bonne étoile pendant toutes ces années, notre phare au milieu de l'océan, toi qui n'a eu a cur que notre bien être et notre bonheur.
Nous n'oublierons jamais toutes ces peines que tu t'es données, tous ces combats menés pour nous.
Si beaucoup d'entre nous ont trouvé un foyer, un panier retraite bien mérité, si beaucoup d'entre nous ont été sauvés, c'est grâce à toi, à toutes ces batailles, contre vents et marées.
Tu as toujours eu à cur de nous défendre sans rien demander en retour.
22 années, c'est très long, mais combien d'autres devront passer sans toi alors que nous avons tellement  besoin d'être protégés. 
Tous ensembles, nous, tous les loulous de Morée, de France et de Navarre, tous ceux que tu as connus et sauvés, nous te disons MERCI.
MERCI du fond du cur pour ta vie que nous nous a donnée.

----------


## lénou

Oh, j'avais perdu le fil de ce post et je découvre cette formidable nouvelle. Très heureuse pour le loulou. ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Je suis bien triste de voir partir Kaline qui symbolisait à elle seule Le refuge de Morée sur lequel on pouvait toujours compter, c'est si rare.... 
Je sens de l'amertume dans son message.... 
je salue son courage de partir la tête haute  et son obstination à rester une vraie protectrice des animaux

BRAVO KALINE, MERCI POUR EUX   

Que la prochaine équipe prenne exemple

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonsoir Kaline,
 je voudrais saluer votre courage et votre ténacité.
Je vous ai connue au travers de votre combat pour Denver, et je vous souhaite le meilleur pour la suite et vous continuerez certainement d' oeuvrer pour les animaux, n'est -ce pas?

Je sens également une pointe d'amertume, mais comment ne pas l'être après toute ces difficultés; il y a des choix radicaux à faire quand les valeurs ne sont pas partagées, et c'est tout à votre honneur.
Mes bonnes pensées vous accompagnent.

----------


## lénou

Il existe de très confortables tapis mémoire de forme pour soulager l'arthrose. 
Dans quelle région se trouve Denver? J'aurais pu prêter celui de ma Utah.
Merci pour votre dévouement, Kaline.

----------


## Daysie433

*Morée sans KALINE ne sera jamais plus pareil*  :: *
je vous souhaite une bonne retraite après ces 22 années de dévouement envers les animaux*  :: 
*merci de tout coeur de tout ce que vous avez fait pour les animaux*  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

SOS pour DENVER qui n'a jamais connu  l'affection
Envoyé par : esiocnarf
Le : 05/11/2016 à 20h10

Je suis bien triste de voir partir Kaline qui symbolisait à elle seule Le refuge de Morée sur lequel on pouvait toujours compter, c'est si rare.... 
Je sens de l'amertume dans son message.... 
je salue son courage de partir la tête haute  et son obstination à rester une vraie protectrice des animaux

BRAVO KALINE, MERCI POUR EUX  Image : http://rescue-forum.com/images/smilies/000a3.gif 

*Que la prochaine équipe prenne exemple*************


_Oh KALINE !!!!  Un changement de plus dans la structure SPA/MOREE.... et SPA tout court !!!!
Mais là, quel changement !!!!  Un tsunami pour Morée dont les retombées radicales seront perçues peu à peu au fil des jours....  et aussi par les poilus, c'est certain.... 
Car, KALINE, si tu étais un "Monument" de 22 ans de constance à Morée, ta passion pour "la cause animale" datait de bien plus longtemps... c'était TA VIE !!!

et les poilus EUX, comme tou(te)s tes ami(e)s, n'oublieront jamais ta bienveillance, ton dynamisme efficace, ton entrainement, ton art de faciliter le quotidien, et dénouer de petits tracas matériels pour faire surgir l'ESSENTIEL : le bien être, le service auprès du poilu et de ses adoptants...  Une souplesse d'esprit, le sens de l'anticipation et l'ENVIE d'avancer... bref ! Une fée bien souvent....  
Tu as été LA CHANCE de Morée......... et de ses "occupants à poils"...  

Certes, l'actuel vent de normalisation, d'uniformisation -inévitable ???- qui souffle dans toutes les structures de notre époque et donc à La SPA,  n'entraine pas que des améliorations ni dans les fonctionnements ni pour le bien être des animaux "recueillis"... et  "le changement pour le changement" n'est il pas hélas un dangereux progrès (?)... très utopique ????
Mais.. trève de réflexion perso....

KALINE, j'ai énormément apprécié ton empathie, ton attachement prioritaire à la Cause Animale qui font de toi, pour moi, une Personne Extraordinaire... Chapeau.... Merci .......   
Il est l'heure sans doute aussi d'apporter ton attention et tes soins à TA maisonnée, dans la liberté d'une retraite... ô combien bien méritée 
à très bientôt...._  ::   ::

----------


## krissou

Kaline, j'espère que votre décision de démissionner de votre rôle de présidente de la SPA de Morée ne signifie pas que vous abandonnez la protection animale.
La façon dont vous avez géré le cas de Denver est la preuve que vous êtes sensible, patiente et surtout compétente ! 
Les animaux ont tellement besoin de personnes comme vous ! j'espère que vous continuerez à vous battre pour eux, même si c'est dans un autre cadre que celui de la SPA de Morée.

----------


## Vegane7

Faut-il avoir peur de ce que va devenir Morée ?

----------


## Kaline

non alexandra a la mème volonté que moi et puis ils voulais une équipe de jeunes 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

je n,avais plus ma place alors j’ai préférer partir avant que l,on me fasse voir la porte
j,en est gros sur le coeur quand meme 
une page se tourne

----------


## Daysie433

*courage kaline, on comprend fort bien votre peine*  :: 
*une sacrée tranche de vie qui part et une grande page qui se tourne pour vous*  ::

----------


## arden56

Pour répondre sur "l'équipe de jeunes" ... je trouve que ce  n'est pas un critère correct pour un refuge !!! L'amour des animaux n'a pas d'âge et c'est loin d'être l'apanage des jeunes !! mais bon ! c'est bien triste !!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je suis vraiment triste pour vous Kaline , vous avec fait de tres belles choses...

----------


## POLKA67

Kaline, remémorez-vous tous les petits bouts qui grâce à vous ont connu un avenir heureux cela vous rendra le sourire...  :Smile:

----------


## Wilo

c'est le remerciement pour toutes ces longues années consacrées à la protection animale ! c'est bien triste. Vous partez la tête haute Kaline, nombre de poilus ont été sauvés grâce à vous. Vous manquerez beaucoup au refuge de Morée ainsi qu'à nous

----------


## Mimi L

« Coucou tout le monde.
On m’a chargé de vous écrire un petit mot durant l’absence de Mimi. Elle me charge de vous dire que je vais très bien dans ma nouvelle vie.
On peut dire que je suis heureux et que ma santé est quasi au top !
Bon, je dois bien vous l’avouer, je suis un peu têtu ! …et j’aurais un tantinet le défaut d’être chapardeur même lorsque Monique  est à mes côtés et que l’objet de mes convoitises se trouve a milieu de la table ! …ou que je me dresse debout, mes 2 grosses patounes sur les radiateurs pour voir se qui se passe par les fenêtres !....et là, je m’entends dire : « ah, bah, là, tu n’as mal nulle part ! »…tiens, c’est vrai ça, je n’ai pas mal en ce moment ! Mais bon, je me fais pardonner en faisant des grosses léchouilles le matin pour dire bonjour.
Là, je n’a pas de photos à vous montrer mais dès que Mimi le pourra, elle viendra me tirer le portrait !...ah, et j’allais oublier !...Je dois avoir une séance d’ostéopathie courant janvier.
Bon, c’est pas le tout, mais là, je vais aller faire mon p’tit tour sur MON terrrain que j’affectionne, alors j’vous fais des câlins de Denver.
A bientôt. »

----------


## esiocnarf

que rajouter

----------


## Wilo



----------


## arden56

L'adresse de la maison de Denver : 

Mr Denver Bonheur (ben oui, pour la rime)
Rue du Paradis
XX xxx L'Eden (on dit pas le dept pour ne pas ameuter les foules !!)

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

"la vie n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille" mais tu as enfin réussi à poser tes pattes dans ton foyer, sur la table et dans ton terrain
Vieement de nouvelles photos du bonheur

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci Arden 56 , c est l une des plus belle adresse du monde!!
esperons de meme pour Bambi,ce serait Un beau cadeau de Noel  ! N es ce pas ?

----------


## Kaline

nous avons eu très peur pour lui mais la ses le reve 
je suis heureuse pour lui
nous nous somme battues mais le résultat et la
merci a vous tous et je voudrais savoir bambi partis dans une famille

----------


## MOUNINOX

RESCUE  

 nov 24 à 10h32 AM  







*8-} Farceur  *:-* Bisou   *O:-) Un ange       YOUPEE    !!!!  Bravo au petit coquin de DENVER qui a la pêche  !!!!




_Plein de bisous à tous les deux, et de mercis à cette "Monique-là"  *:x Coup de foudre   *:x Coup de foudre _

----------


## Petite Etoile

Denver est sauvé et c'est un véritable bonheur, je voudrais tant que Bambi trouve lui aussi un humain tout à lui pour la vie. 
Le savoir à attendre jour après jour depuis tant d'années, lui qui a connu la chaleur d'un foyer me fait mal au coeur. 
Je cherche pour toi en Loire Atlantique mon cher Bambi, courage petit coeur!

----------


## aurore27

ptg pour Bambi

----------


## cacaoisis

que du bonheur! merci merci merci! de toute mon âme je souhaite que BAMBI trouve le même amour et le même bonheur pourquoi pas ce NOEL!!! cela serait un surperbe cadeau pour lui et nous!

----------


## arden56

Aie nous polluons le post de Denver, le RV de Bambi c'est ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-9-ans-133760/

----------


## krissou

Merci Arden56. Je ne savais pas qu'un post avait été ouvert pour Bambi.

----------


## Lilouminou5

Comment va notre Denver?

----------


## Mimi L

Coucou, je vais très très bien …voire même un peu trop !..un peu voleur et têtu au goût de nounou! D’ailleurs plutôt  qu’une séance d’ostéo au mois de janvier, j’aurais plutôt droit à une comportementaliste !....j’vous dirais !
Y a toujours pas de photos de moi car Mimi _(qui a pris de mes nouvelles avant-hier)_ est en panne de tout depuis un peu et nounou ne sais pas transférer des photos …mais avec la nouvelle année qui s’approche, on espère que tout va rentrer dans l’ordre _(enfin, on peut toujours espérer !...)_

En revanche, ça va vous faire sourire, Mimi avait conservé mon vieux collier  et elle l’a toujours, une sorte de relique des temps passés !...qui rappelle quand même le chemin parcouru et les embûches avant d’accéder au bonheur !
J’y pense même plus, maintenant j’ai celui d’un beau vert, qui me sied très bien et qui est tout léger …..
A bientôt

----------


## Lilouminou5

Sacré Denver,on l'adore

----------


## MOUNINOX

::   ::   ::

----------


## Patricia45

Tellement contente pour lui.
Hâte que BAMBI profite d'une vie identique.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ah, Denver, tu es gourmand mon chéri! Mais c'est bien ça!
 Alors... bon, cela doit être embarrassant pour Monique, mais moi qui ne vois pas tes frasques au quotidien je ne peux que m'émouvoir de t'imaginer chaparder une bonne petite chose ici et là, je souris et te dis bravo Denver, belle pulsion de vie!
Avec de gros bisous!
Et bonjour à Monique en la remerciant pour sa patience!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

dommage de ne pas voir de belles photos..........

----------


## Petite Etoile

Coucou Denver! tes copains et copines se demandent comment tu vas et ce que tu deviens!

Tes gourmandises se sont -elles apaisées maintenant que tu sais que tu ne manqueras de rien???
Et as-tu laissé à Monique son territoire??? Car elle ne voulait pas trop que tu monte sur le lit?

Et ton arthrite ça se passe comment mon chéri?

Bon, je vais faire un petit appel de phare à Mimi, pour avoir des nouvelles fraîches!

----------


## Lilouminou5

Comment va notre enver?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> dommage de ne pas voir de belles photos..........


ni de nouvelles vu l'enthousiasme qui s'était crée sur son post

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui c est vrai ! Ca  manque .. On amerait bien...ainsi que Bambi ..

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui, oui, oui, oui, moi aussi , j' aimerais aussi des photos de la bouille de ti Denver! 
Comme toute la bande de copains et copines!

Hello Mimi, des photos, s'il te plaît!
Et tant qu'à me lire, de Bambi aussi, c'est quand même bientôt leur premier beau printemps depuis des années à nos chouchous!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Bon pas de nouvelles ..............

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ben on attends ..
 On aimerait bien des photos et des news,après toute cette mobilisation ,il a vraiment fait parti de entire vie au quotidien! 
 Alors merci pour les futures nouvelles ..

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ben on attends ..
 On aimerait bien des photos et des news,après toute cette mobilisation ,il a vraiment fait parti de entire vie au quotidien! 
 Alors merci pour les futures nouvelles ..

----------


## Mimi L

Me revoiloucest moi ......DENVER  :: 

 Il est vrai que mon  post était un peu en stand bymais il y a parfois des accidents de la vie _(beaucoup)_, de santé etc _(pour les humains aussi !_) .qui font que  mais au moins, moi, DENVER, je vais  bientrès bien même.

Jai une très belle vie, je suis libre de tout et heureux.

Avec nounou Monique nous sommes très  complices..elle se met en 4 pour moi ! Ce que japprécie, il va sans dire.
Pour les petits potins, le matelas quon mavait été offert nétant plus à mon goût, jai donc  pris possession du canapé de la maison !...sans autre forme de procès.

Aussi, jai conservé mon petit penchant pour la gourmandise !...mais bon, c'est bien normal  :: 

Jusquil y a peu, javais un défaut assez embêtant _(pour Monique  pas pour moi !)_ javais un  penchant assez prononcé pour la fugue !
Pourtant MON terrain est clôturé mais dès que je voyais une opportunité, jessayais daller vagabonder chez les voisins.je ne sais pas pourquoi ! Jai pourtant tout ce quil faut ici. Mais bon, maintenant ça va mieux, je me suis dailleurs trouver un autre endroit plus stratégique où je suis super bien et où je vois tout aux alentours !...donc plus besoin de me déplacer ! Je vois et jentends tout, allongé, les patounes en éventail whouarfffwhouarff.whouarffff.je suis drôle ! :: 

Jai  toujours mon besoin dêtre dehors, quelque soit le temps ! Là-dessus, on ne  me refera pas ! Je vais et viens à  ma guise .la journée, ce nest pas un problème mais la nuit .un peu contraignant pour Monique qui doit se lever pour  venir mouvrir je sais très bien jouer de ma patte pour avertir que je veux rentrer   nounou Monique est une très  belle personne  de bonne constitution,  qui mouvre grand son cur et donc la porte dentrée ..et retourne se coucher en évitant les pièges douloureux des pieds de meubles ! 

Aussi, je ne prends plus de médicaments pour linstant !.eh, oui, vous lisez bien ! certainement la confirmation quavec de l*amour* et  du bien être, la vie reprend ses droitset jen suis fort aise cest grâce à nounou Monique tout ça, ma santé qui saméliore, mon bien être, mon bonheur, je ladore par-dessus tout et *JE VOUS REMERCIE de TOUT MON CUR de DENVER davoir toutes et tous participé à mon sauvetage et à la belle vie qui mest enfin offerte.*ce qui devrait être le cas pour chaque animal !

Je vais donc vous faire ce petit cadeau : des photos _(presque)_ dédicacées ... «  pour toi public » !!!! whouaarf, wouaarf, whouaarf, je suis trop, drôle !!! :Pom pom girl: 

Voilà voilà pour les petites nouvelles.A bientôtCâlins de DENVER sans oublier  *GINETTE








*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dun autre coté plus funeste (mais rien ne vous oblige à lire)  jen profite pour vous dire que si mon histoire à eu de longs, très longs débuts difficiles et douloureux, maintenant je suis heureux, mais ce nest pas le cas de tous mes congénères, que ce soit là,  de France, de Navarre dIci  ou dAilleurs que ce soit congénères, chats ou tout autre créature animale.
En dehors des  accidents de la vie pour les humains, si mon post est calme, cest que pour moi tout va bien maintenant mais que partout ailleurs, le combat continu sur le terrain, contre les maltraitances animales -  il y en a beaucoup  beaucoup trop  .
Les humains qui oeuvrent pour la PA sont sans cesse sur le terrain malgré leur vie de famille,  leurs coups durs, leurs horaires de travail, leur fatigue, leurs problèmes de santé,  leur  stress incessant et quaprès mavoir sauvé ils continuent encore et encore pour en sauver dautres

La pauvre « histoire » qui va suivre vous donnera une idée du silence de certains posts quand les sauvetages sont aboutis . et donnera un triste reflet du combat journalier et épuisant :

www.leetchi.com/c/aunomdetousleschats41
*
attention photos très choquantes* 

_Bien sûr, ce nest pas une « invitation » pour participer à la cagnotte, cest juste pour décrire  le quotidien des humains bénévoles qui oeuvrent pour la protection animale entre chiens, chats, etc ._

----------


## Petite Etoile

Merci Mimi pour ces photos qui font tellement chaud au coeur, et qui nous renforcent pour encaisser les coups durs et continuer de faire, chacun à sa mesure, son possible pour aider tous ceux qui souffrent et ont tant besoin de  la compassion des humains parce que toute vie est à respecter et à honorer.

Tellement contente de te savoir si heureux Denver, ça fait tellement de bien, petit coeur, si tu savais!
Avec toute ma reconnaissance à Kaline et Monique et un gros clin d'oeil à tous ceux et celles qui ont joint leur force cet été pour toi, sacrée bouille d'amour! :: 

Sacrée bouille d'amour, je t'aime Denver!

----------


## krissou

Merci Mimi pour ces nouvelles détaillées que nous attendions toutes (et tous). Et les photos de Denver font plaisir à voir !

Pour revenir sur ce que tu dis à la fin de ton post, c'est vrai que dans la PA, on n'a pas vraiment le temps de donner des nouvelles des cas qui vont bien tant on a à faire avec ceux qui vont mal.

Pour le lien que tu donnes "leetchi", j'ai abouti sur une page qui n'existe plus.

----------


## bouletosse

Oui,  le lien n'est pas bon Mimi.....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.leetchi.com/c/aunomdetousleschats41

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.leetchi.com/c/aunomdetousleschats41

www.leetchi.com/c/aunomdetousleschats41

----------


## Petite Etoile

oups bien vu Bouletosse, je ne l'ai pas testé car j'avais utilisé le lien du post en relation!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> eh, oui, vous lisez bien ! certainement la confirmation quavec de l*amour* et   du bien être, la vie reprend ses droitset jen suis fort aise cest  grâce à nounou Monique tout ça, ma santé qui saméliore, mon bien être,  mon bonheur, je ladore par-dessus tout et *JE VOUS REMERCIE de TOUT  MON CUR de DENVER davoir toutes et tous participé à mon sauvetage et à  la belle vie qui mest enfin offerte.*ce qui devrait être le cas pour chaque animal !


  

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## aurore27

Denver pour ces belles nouvelles de ta vie et doublement à Monique de prendre soin de toi et de te rendre aussi heureux.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Belle vie a toii Denver, et plein de bonheur a toi et ta Mammie.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Des nouvelles???

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Rien dommage et frustrant

----------


## Petite Etoile

J'ai ta velle grosse bouille sur mon mur Sacré Denver!
J'espère que tu coules toujours des jours heureux et que tu es pleine forme!

Peut-être que Mimi nous enverra des photos? Quand elle aura une minute?

----------


## krissou

Même si on sait qu'il est tiré d'affaire, Denver reste dans nos coeurs !

----------


## Lilouminou5

A t on des nouvelles de Denver?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Ah Denver! :: 

Ca fait bien longtemps!

----------


## Roukmoutt

On attends toujours des nouvelles et peut être des photos ! 
Ca a été un sacré sauvetage ! Alors un peu de news ferait du bien , ce serait sympa  ....

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oui, mais c'est par Mimi qu'on avait des nouvelles et elle ne vient plus sur le forum.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui plus de Mimi sur le forum !!

----------

